# On this day in Boxing



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*1888*

* John L. Sullivan D 39 Charley Mitchell, Chantilly, France. Retains Bareknuckle World Heavyweight Title. 
(Fought on the estate of Baron Rothschild)

*1933*

* Maxie Rosenbloom W 15 Adolf Heuser, NYC. Retains World Light Heavyweight Title.

*1943*

* Manuel Ortiz KO 11 Lou Salica, Oakland. Retains World Bantamweight Title.

*1947*

* Ezzard Charles KO 4 Jimmy Bivins, Cleveland.

*1972*

* Alfonzo Frazer W 15 Nicolino Locche, Panama City. Wins World Super Lightweight Title.

*1979*

* Danny Lopez KO 2 Roberto Castanon, Salt Lake City. Retains WBC Featherweight Title.

* Carlos Zarate KO 3 Mensah Kpalongo, Inglewood. Retains WBC Bantamweight Title.

*1986*

* Marvelous Marvin Hagler KO 11 John Mugabi, Las Vegas. Retains World Middleweight Title.

* Thomas Hearns KO 1 James Shuler.

* Gaby Canizales KO 7 Richard Sandoval, Las Vegas. Wins WBA Bantamweight Title. 
(Sandoval was dropped once in the first, once in the fifth, and three times in the seventh. After his fifth fall, Sandoval lay motionless on the canvas and stopped breathing for 90-seconds. Fortunately, there was no massive hemorrhaging. Sandoval would never fight again)

*1989*

* Fabrice Benichou W 12 Jose Sanabria, Limoges, France. Wins IBF Super Bantamweight Title.

*2001*

* Shane Mosley KO 5 Shannon Taylor, Las Vegas. Retains World Welterweight Title.

*2007*

* Wladimir Klitschko KO 2 Ray Austin, Manneheim, Germany. Retains IBF Heavyweight Title.

* Souleymane Mâ€™Baye D 12 Andreas Kotelnik, Liverpool, England. Retains WBA Super Lightweight Title.

*2012*

* Orlando Salido TKO 8 Juan Manuel Lopez, Puerto Rico. Retains World Featherweight Title.

* Ricky Burns UD Paulus Moses. Retains World Lightweight Title.

*Births*

* Junior Witter - 1974

*Deaths - R.I.P*

* Jimmy Wilde - 1969​


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> *Births*
> 
> * Terry McGovern - 1880
> 
> * Danny Green - 1973


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*March 11th

1903

** Joe Gans KO 11 Steve Crosby, Hot Springs, Arkansas. Retains World Lightweight Title.

*1917

** Jimmy Wilde KO 4 George Clark, London. Retains World Flyweight Title.

*1947

** Manuel Ortiz W 15 Harold Dade, Los Angeles. Regains World Bantamweight Title.

*1975

** John Conteh KO 5 Lonnie Bennett, London. Retains WBC Light Heavyweight Title.

*1977*:

* Eddie Gregory W 10 Matthew Franklin, Philadelphia.

*1978

** Rocky Mattioli KO 7 Elisha Obed, Melbourne. Retains WBC Super Welterweight Title.

*1984

** Mark Medal KO 5 Earl Hargrove, Atlantic City. Wins IBF Super Welterweight Title.

*1988

** Graciano Rocchigiani KO 8 Vincent Boulware, Dusseldorf. Wins vacant Super Middleweight Title.

*1989*

* Evander Holyfield KO 10 Michael Dokes, Las Vegas.

*1995

** Riddick Bowe KO 6 Herbie Hide, Las Vegas.

* Dariusz Michalczewski KO 2 Roberto Dominguez, Colonge, Germany.

* Hector Acero-Sanchez W 12 Julio Gervacio, Atlantic City. Retains WBC Super Bantamweight Title.

*2000

** Juan Carlos Gomez KO 2 Mohamed Siluvangi, Hansehalle, Luebeck, Germany. Retains WBC Cruiserweight Title.

* Sven Ottke W 12 Lloyd Bryan, Magdeburg, Germany. Retains IBF Super Middleweight Title.

* Naseem Hamed KO 4 Vuyani Bungu, London. Retains World Featherweight Title.

* Veerapol Sahaprom W 12 Adan Vargas, Sa Kaew, Thailand. Retains WBC Bantamweight Title.

*2001

** Celes Kobayashi KO 10 Leo Gamez, Tokyo, Japan. Wins WBA Super Flyweight Title.

*2005

** Eric Ortiz KO 7 Jose Antonio Aguirre, Mexico City. Wins vacant Junior Flyweight Title.

*2006

** Felix Sturm W 12 Maselino Masoe, Hamburg, Germany.

* Wladimir Sidorenko Draw 12 Ricardo Cordoba, Hamburg, Germany. Retains WBA Bantamweight Title.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> *1978
> 
> ** Rocky Mattioli KO 7 Elisha Obed, Melbourne. Retains WBC Super Welterweight Title.


After winning the WBC title in Germany, this was Rocky's first title defence and it was held at the Kooyong Tennis Stadium where the Australian Open used to be held.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

On this day in Boxing - March 12th ​
*1959*

* Carlos Ortiz W 15 Kenny Lane, NYC. Wins vacant World Super Lightweight Title.

*1973*

* Kuniaki Shibata W 15 Ben Villaflor, Honolulu. Wins WBA Super Featherweight Title.

*1977*

* Pipino Cuevas KO 2 Miguel Campanino, Mexico City. Retains WBA Welterweight Title.

*1988*

* Jose Luis Ramirez W 12 Pernell Whitaker, Paris. Retains WBC Lightweight Title.

*2000*

* Gilberto Serrano KO 5 Hiroyuki Sakamoto, Tokyo. Retains WBA Lightweight Title.

*2005*

* Markus Beyer W 12 Danny Green, Zwickau, Germany. Retains WBC Super Middleweight Title.

*2011*

* Miguel Vazquez UD Leonardo Zappavigna. Retains IBF Lightweight Title.

* Miguel Cotto TKO 12 Ricardo Mayorga. Retains WBA Super Welterweight Title.

* Sergio Martinez TKO 8 Sergiy Dzinziruk.

*Births*

* Don LaLonde - 1960

* Katsuya Onizuka - 1970​


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> On this day in Boxing - March 12th ​
> *2005*
> 
> * Markus Beyer W 12 Danny Green, Zwickau, Germany. Retains WBC Super Middleweight Title.


If Green had played it smarter a year and a half earlier he would already have been wearing Beyer's WBC belt. Not travelling back to Germany as interim champ trying to win it.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

On this day in Boxing - March 13th **1963 & 1993 FOTY - Michael Carbajal vs Humberto Gonzalez** ​
*1922*

* Harry Greb W 15 Tommy Gibbons, NYC.

*1936*

* John Henry Lewis W 15 Jock McAvoy, NYC. Retains World Light Heavyweight Title.

*1952*

* Sugar Ray Robinson W 15 Bobo Olson, San Francisco. Retains World Middleweight Title.

*1961*

* Floyd Patterson KO 6 Ingemar Johansson, Miami. Retains World Heavyweight Title. 
(After 3-fights and a total of 14-rounds and 2-title changes, these two knocked each other down 13-times)

*1963*

* Cassius Clay W 10 Doug Jones, NYC. 
(1963 Fight Of The Year)

*1983*

* Jeff Chandler W 15 Gaby Canizales, Atlantic City. Retains WBA Bantamweight Title.

*1993*

* Tracy Harris Patterson W 12 Jesse Benevidas, Poukeepsie, NY. Retains WBC Super Bantamweight Title.

* Michael Carbajal KO 7 Humberto Gonzalez, Las Vegas. Retains IBF, wins WBC Junior Flyweight Title. 
(Carbajal storms back from 2-knockdowns to KO Gonzalez in the 1993 Fight Of The Year)

*1998*

* Robert Garcia W 12 Harold Warren, Miami. Wins vacant IBF Super Featherweight Title.

*1999*

* Evander Holyfield D 12 Lennox Lewis, NYC. For the Undisputed World Heavyweight Title.

* Fernando Vargas KO 4 Howard Clarke, NYC. Retains IBF Super Welterweight Title.

* James Page W 12 Sam Garr, NYC. Retains WBA Welterweight Title.

* Leo Gamez KO 3 Hugo Soto, NYC. Wins WBA Flyweight Title. Gamez wins his third WBA belt in as many divisions.

*2010*

* Manny Pacquiao W 12 Joshua Clottey, Texas. Retains WBO Welterweight Title.

* Humberto Soto W 12 David Diaz, Texas. Wins Vacant WBC Lightweight Title.

* Marco Huck KO 3 Adam Richards, Germany. Retains WBO Cruiserweight Title.

*2015*

* Andre Berto TKO 6 Josesito Lopez. Wins WBA Welterweight Title.

*Births*

* Joe Walcott - 1873​


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> On this day in Boxing - March 13th **
> 
> *1952*
> 
> * Sugar Ray Robinson W 15 Bobo Olson, San Francisco. Retains World Middleweight Title.


Bobo Olson would go on to win the world middleweight title the next year.

Aussie Dave Sands twice beat Olson a couple of years earlier. But tragically a fatal car accident would stop him challenging Olson for his world title.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Bobo Olson would go on to win the world middleweight title the next year.
> 
> Aussie Dave Sands twice beat Olson a couple of years earlier. But tragically a fatal car accident would stop him challenging Olson for his world title.


Dave Sands - what a legend!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Dave Sands - what a legend!


Legend cut short by tragedy. He was only 26 when he was killed in the car accident.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - 14th March*

*1906

** Jack Johnson W 15 Joe Jeanette, Baltimore. The third of 8-fights between these two.

*1911

** Owen Moran ND 10 Packy McFarland, NYC.

*1924*

* Jack Delaney KO 4 Paul Berlenbach, NYC.

*1927

** Mushy Callahan KO 2 Andy DiVodi, NYC. Retains World Super Lightweight Title.

*1944

** Manuel Ortiz W 15 Ernesto Aguilar, Los Angeles. Retains World Bantamweight Title.

*1946

** Jimmy Carter W 4 Clifton Bordies, Newark. Carterâ€™s pro debut.

*1951*

* Johnny Batten W 15 Charlie Fusari, Chicago. Wins vacant NBA Welterweight Title.

*1956

** Johnny Saxton W 15 Carmen Basilio, Chicago. Regains World Welterweight Title.

*1974

** Ben Villaflor D 15 Apollo Yoshio, Toyama, Japan. Retains WBA Super Featherweight Title.

*1975

** Alfonso Zamora KO 4 Soo Hwan Hong, Inglewood. Wins WBA Bantamweight Title.

*1980

** Jim Watt KO 4 Charlie Nash, Glasgow. Retains WBC Lightweight Title.

*1990

** Brian Mitchell W 12 Jackie Beard, Grosseto, Italy. Retains WBA Super Featherweight Title.

*1998

** Keith Mullings KO 5 Davide Ciarlante, Atlantic City. Retains WBC Super Welterweight Title.

* Vince Phillips KO 1 Alfonso Sanchez, Atlantic City. Retains IBF Super Lightweight Title.

*2009*

* Amir Khan TD Marco Antonio Barrera, Manchester.

*2015*

* Sergey Kovalev TKO 8 Jean Pascal, Canada. Retains Light Heavyweight World Titles.​


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> *On this day in Boxing - 14th March*
> 
> *1998
> 
> * * Vince Phillips KO 1 Alfonso Sanchez, Atlantic City. Retains IBF Super Lightweight Title.


For a guy with 12 losses to his name, Vince Phillips took some big scalps along the way. In the lead up to beating Sanchez, Phillips stopped Kostya Tszyu (taking Kostya's 0 in the process) and Nicky Ward.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

On this day in Boxing - March 15th **Manny Pacquiao vs Juan Manuel Marquez II** ​
*1906*

* Abe Attell W disq. 3 Tony Moran, Baltimore. Retains World Featherweight Title.

*1963*

* Archie Moore KO 3 Mike DiBiase, Phoenix. 
(The final fight in Mooreâ€™s illustrious career. Moore exits with a record of 183-24-10-1 - 141 Knockouts)

*1975*

* Alexis Arguello KO 8 Leonel Hernandez, Caracas. Retains WBA Featherweight Title.

*1977*

* Eckhard Dagge D 15 Maurice Hope, Berlin. Retains WBA Super Welterweight Title.

*1983*

* Charlie Magri KO 7 Eleoncio Mercedes, Wembley. Wins WBC Flyweight Title.

*1984*

* Jiro Watanabe KO 15 Celso Chavez, Osaka. Retains WBA Super Flyweight Title.

*1985*

* Larry Holmes KO 10 David Bey, Las Vegas. Retains World Heavyweight Title. 
(Larryâ€™s 19[SUP]th [/SUP]consecutive defense over-all)

*1991*

* Brian Mitchell D 12 Tony Lopez, Sacramento. For IBF & WBA Super Featherweight Title.

*1992*

* Eddie Cook KO 5 Israel Contreras, Las Vegas. Wins WBA Bantamweight Title.

*2003*

* Sven Ottke W 12 Byron Mitchell, Berlin. Unifies WBA & IBF Super Middleweight Title.

* Acelino Freitas KO 4 Juan Carlos Ramirez, Chicago. Retains WBA Super Featherweight Title.

*2008*

Manny Pacquiao W 12 Juan Manuel Marquez, Las Vegas. Wins World Super Featherweight Title. 
(Referee: Kenny Bayless | judge: Duane Ford 115-112 | judge: Jerry Roth 112-115 | judge: Tom Miller 114-113)

*2014*

* Danny Garcia MD Mauricio Herrera, Puerto Rico. Retains WBA & WBC Super Lightweight Titles.

* Juan Manuel Lopez TKO Daniel Ponce De Leon, Puerto Rico. Wins vacant WBO Super Featherweight title.

*Births*

* Zack Padilla - 1963

* Edwin Rosario - 1963

* Glen Catley - 1972

*Deaths - R.I.P*

* Dick Young - 2001​


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> [h=2]On this day in Boxing - March 15th
> 
> *1963*
> 
> ...


What a legend Archie Moore must have been.

How many fighters record 100 pro wins? Very few.

How many fighters record 100 pro KOs? Far fewer again.

Legend.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> What a legend Archie Moore must have been.
> 
> How many fighters record 100 pro wins? Very few.
> 
> ...


Yep. A record that will remain in the books forever and ever!


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - March 16th *Timothy Bradley Jr vs Ruslan Provodnikov - 2013 FOTY***

*1939

** Henry Armstrong KO 1 Lew Feldman, St. Louis. Retains World Welterweight Title. 
(Armstrongâ€™s second defense in 12-days)

*1960

** Flash Elorde KO 7 Harold Gomes, Quezon City. Wins World Super Featherweight Title.

*1974

** Roberto Duran KO 11 Esteban De Jesus, Panama City. Retains World Lightweight Title. 
(Duran avenges an earlier (a 10-round non-title decision) defeat at the hands of De Jesus)

*1980

** Alan Minter W 15 Vito Antuofermo, Las Vegas. Wins World Middleweight Title.

*1983

** Leonardo Cruz W 15 Soon Hyun Chung, Hato Rey, Puerto Rico. Retains WBA Super Bantamweight Title.

*1991

** Gianfranco Rosi W 12 Ron Amundsen, Saint Vincent, Italy. Retains IBF Super Welterweight Title.

* Sung Kil Moon KO 4 Nana Konadu, Zaragoza, Spain. Retains WBC Super Flyweight Title.

*1992

** Ricardo Lopez W 12 Pretty Boy Lucas, Mexico City. Retains WBC Strawweight Title.

*1996

** Mike Tyson KO 3 Frank Bruno, Las Vegas. Regains WBC Heavyweight Title.

* Bernard Hopkins KO 4 Joe Lipsey, Las Vegas. Retains IBF Middleweight Title.

* Keith Holmes KO 9 Quincy Taylor, Las Vegas. Wins WBC Middleweight Title.

* Michael Carbajal W 12 Melchor Cob Castro, Las Vegas. Regains IBF Junior Flyweight Title.

* Ricardo Lopez KO 8 Ala Villamor, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Strawweight Title.

*2002

** Sven Ottke W 12 Rick Thornberry, Magdeburg, Germany. Retains IBF Super Middleweight Title.

*2007

** Celestino Caballero W DQ 9 Ricardo Castillo, Hollywood, FLA. Retains WBA Super Bantamweight Title.

*2013*

* Timothy Bradley Jr W 12 Ruslan Provodnikov, California. Retains WBO Welterweight Title.
(2013 Fight Of The Year)

*Births*

* Jean-Baptist Mendy - 1963

* Joshua Clottey - 1977​


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Was coincidentally watching a few Tyson fights at the weekend and Bruno shook him briefly early in that fight.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Rick Thornberry at least managed to go the distance with Ottke :smile


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

On this Day in Boxing - March 17th **Julio Cesar Chavez vs Meldrick Taylor**​​
*1897

** Bob Fizsimmons KO 14 James J. Corbett, Carson City, NV. Wins World Heavyweight Title.

*1921

** Johnny Wilson W 15 Mike Oâ€™ Dowd, NYC. Retains World Middleweight Title.

*1927

** Young Stribling W 10 Maxie Rosenbloom, Boston.

*1947

** Rocky Marciano KO 3 Lee Epperson, Holyoke, MA. Marcianoâ€™s pro debut. 
(Fights under the name of Rocky Mack to protect his amateur status)

*1950

** Willie Pep W 15 Ray Famechon, NYC. Retains World Featherweight Title.

*1969

** Freddie Little W 15 Stanley Hayward, Las Vegas. Retains World Super Welterweight Title.

*1973

** Antonio Cervantes KO 10 Nicolino Locche, Maracay, Venezuela. Retains World Super Lightweight Title.

* Rodolfo Gonzalez KO 9 Ruben Navarro, Los Angeles. Retains WBC Lightweight Title.

*1977

** Jimmy Young W 12 George Foreman, San Juan, Puerto Rico. 
(George would not fight again for 10-years. 1977â€™s Fight of the Year)

* Alfredo Escalera KO 6 Ronnie McGarvey, Hato Rey, Puerto Rico. Retains WBC Super Featherweight Title.

*1984

** Edwin Rosario KO 1 Roberto Elizondo, San Juan. Retains WBC Lightweight Title.

*1990

** Julio Cesar Chavez KO 12 Meldrick Taylor, Las Vegas. Retains WBC & wins IBF Super Lightweight Title.

*1991

** Michael Carbajal W 12 Javier Varguez, Las Vegas. Retains IBF Junior Flyweight Title.

*2000

** Stevie Johnston KO 2 Julio Alvarez, Denver. Retains WBC Lightweight Title.

*2001

** Johnny Tapia KO 6 Cuauhtemoc Gomez, Albuquerque.

*2007

** Jean Marc Mormeck W 12 Oâ€™Neil Bell, Levallois Perret, France. Regains World Cruiserweight Title.

* Juan Manuel Marquez W 12 Marco Antonio Barrera, Las Vegas. Wins WBC Super Featherweight Title.

*2012

** Antonio DeMarco KO 5 Miguel Roman. Retains WBC World Lightweight Championship.

* Sergio Martinez RTD 11 Matthew Macklin. Retains WBC World Middleweight Championship.​


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> [h=2]On this Day in Boxing - March 17th
> 
> *1950
> 
> ** Willie Pep W 15 Ray Famechon, NYC. Retains World Featherweight Title.


Ray Famechon was the uncle of one of Australia's greatest ever fighters, Johnny Famechon.

Ray's record would read 102-14-3 and world champion Johnny's 56-5-6.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Ray Famechon was the uncle of one of Australia's greatest ever fighters, Johnny Famechon.
> 
> Ray's record would read 102-14-3 and world champion Johnny's 56-5-6.


Wow :good


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Wow :good


Johnny Famechon's father Andre was pretty handy with his fists as well. He logged 48-21-7. Given the three relatives a collective 206-40-16.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

On this day in Boxing - March 18th **Somsak Sithchatchawal vs Mahyar Monshipour - 2006 FOTY**​​
*1932

** George Nichols W 10 Dave Miller, Chicago. Wins vacant NBA Light Heavyweight Title.

*1959

** Davey Moore KO 14 Hogan Bassey, Los Angeles. Wins World Featherweight Title.

*1978

** Carlos Palomino KO 9 Mimoun Mohater, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Welterweight Title.

* Jorge Lujan KO 11 Roberto Rubaldino, San Antonio. Retains WBA Bantamweight Title.

*1979

** Chan Hee Park W 15 Miguel Canto, Pusan, South Korea. Wins WBC Flyweight Title. 
(Canto loses his title after 14-successful defenses)

*1983

** Michael Spinks W 15 Dwight Qawi, Atlantic City. Unifies WBA & WBC Titles.

*1991

** Mike Tyson KO 7 Donovan Ruddock, Las Vegas.

* Simon Brown KO 10 Maurice Blocker, Las Vegas. Wins World Welterweight Title.

* Julio Cesar Chavez KO 4 John Duplessis, Las Vegas. Retains WBC & IBF Super Lightweight Title.

*1994

** Juan Martin Coggi KO 3 Eder Gonzalez, Las Vegas. Retains WBA Super Lightweight Title.

*1995

** Roy Jones Jr. KO 1 Antoine Byrd, Pensacola, FL. Retains IBF Super Middleweight Title.

* Steve Collins W 12 Chris Eubank, Millstreet, Ireland.

* Harold Grey W 12 Orlando Tobon, Cartenegna. Retains IBF Super Flyweight Title.

*2000

** Diego Corrales KO 3 Derrick Gainer, Las Vegas. Retains IBF Super Featherweight Title.

* Floyd Mayweather W 12 Gregorio Vargas, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Super Featherweight Title.

* Acelino Freitas KO 1 Javier Jauregui, Sao Paulo, Brazil.

*2006

** Hasim Rahman D 12 James (Lights Out) Toney, Atlantic City. Retains WBC Heavyweight Title. 
(Referee: Eddie Cotton | Judge: Tom Kaczmarek 114-114 | Judge: John Stewart 117-111 | Judge: Nobuaki Uratani 114-114)

* Somsak Sithchatchawal KO 10 Mahyar Monshipour, Levallois-Perret, France. Wins WBA Super Bantamweight Title. 
(2006 Fight of the Year)

*Births*

* Jack Delaney - 1900

* Antonio Margarito - 1978​


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

1983

* Michael Spinks W 15 Dwight Qawi, Atlantic City. Unifies WBA & WBC Titles.

Interestingly Dwight had changed his name to Dwight Muhammad Qawi about 4 months prior to the Spinks fight. But he agreed to fight Spinks under the name Braxton because he was better known by that name making the fight easier to promote.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

On this day in Boxing - March 19th **Erik Morales vs Manny Pacquiao I** ​
*1943*

* Sammy Angott W 10 Willie Pep, NYC. Reigning world lightweight champ.
(Angott, hands Pep, the reigning world featherweight champ, his first defeat in 64-fights. Pep would not suffer another defeat for 5-years, improving his record to 137-1-1)

*1966*

* Gabriel Elorde W 10 Ismael Laguna, Manila.

*1972*

* Rafael Herrera KO 8 Ruben Olivares, Mexico City. Wins World Bantamweight Title.

*1983*

* Milton McCrory D 12 Colin Jones, Reno. For vacant WBC Welterweight Title.

*1994*

* Herbie Hide KO 7 Michael Bentt, London.

*2005*

* Martin Castillo W 12 Eric Morel, Las Vegas. Retains WBA Super Flyweight Title.

* Erik Morales W 12 Manny Pacquiao, Las Vegas. Wins Vacant Super Featherweight Titles.

*2012*

* Vitali Klitschko KO 1 Odlanier Solis, Germany. Retains World Heavyweight Title.​


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

On this day in Boxing - March 20th ​
*1925*

* Charley Phil Rosenberg W 15 Cannonball Martin, NYC. Wins World Bantamweight Title.

*1967*

* Luis Rodriguez W 10 Bennie Briscoe, Philadelphia, PA.

*1976*

* John H. Stracey KO 10 Hedgemon Lewis, Wembley. Retains World Welterweight Title.

*1982*

* Prudencio Cardona KO 1 Antonio Avelar, Tampico, Mexico. Wins WBC Flyweight Title.

*1987*

* Gilberto Roman W 12 Frank Cedeno, Calexico, Mexico. Retains WBC Super Flyweight Title.

*1992*

* Iran Barkley W 12 Thomas Hearns, Las Vegas. Wins WBA Light Heavyweight Title.

* Thierry Jacob W 12 Daniel Zaragoza, Calais, France. Wins WBC Super Bantamweight Title.

*1993*

* Henry Maske W 12 Prince Charles Williams, Dusseldorf, Germany. Wins IBF Light Heavyweight Title.

*1999*

* Ike Ibeabuchi KO 5 Chris Byrd, Tacoma, Washington. 
(Ibeabuchiâ€™s last fight)

*2010*

* Wladimir Klitschko KO 12 Eddie Chambers. Retains World Heavyweight Titles.

*Deaths - R.I.P*

* Tony Zale - 1997​


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> On this day in Boxing - March 20th
> 
> *1992*
> 
> * Iran Barkley W 12 Thomas Hearns, Las Vegas. Wins WBA Light Heavyweight Title.


This was Barkley's second win over Hearns. The only man to beat Hearn's twice in his 30 year career.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> This was Barkley's second win over Hearns. The only man to beat Hearn's twice in his 30 year career.


All in all quite possibly the most impressive week I've seen yet.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - March 21st*

*1914

** Matt Wells W 20 Tom McCormick, Sydney. Wins World Welterweight Title.

* Joe Jeanette W 15 Georges Carpentier, Paris.

*1924

** Abe Goldstein W 15 Joe Lynch, NYC. Wins World Bantamweight Title.

*1930*

* Midget Wolgast W 15 Black Bill, NYC. Wins vacant New York World Flyweight Title.

*1933

** Freddie Miller W 10 Speedy Dado, Los Angeles. Retains World Featherweight Title.

*1941

** Joe Louis KO 13 Abe Simon, Detroit. Retains World Heavyweight Title.

*1953

** Jimmy Carruthers KO 10 Vic Toweel, Johannesburg. Retains World Bantamweight Title.

*1963

** Luis Rodriguez W 15 Emile Griffith, Los Angeles. Wins World Welterweight Title.

* Roberto Cruz KO 1 Battling Torres, Los Angeles. Wins vacant World Super Lightweight Title.

* Sugar Ramos KO 11 Davey Moore, Los Angeles. Wins World Featherweight Title.

*1982

** Dwight Qawi KO 6 Jerry Martin, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Light Heavyweight Title.

* Aaron Pryor KO 12 Miguel Montilla, Atlantic City. Retains WBA Super Lightweight Title.

*1988

** Mike Tyson KO 2 Tony Tubbs, Tokyo. Retains World Heavyweight Title.

*1997

** Montell Griffin W disq. 9 Roy Jones Jr., Atlantic City. Wins WBC Light Heavyweight Title.

*1998

** Zolani Petelo W 12 Faisol Akbar, Hammanskraal, South Africa. Retains IBF Strawweight Title.

*2009*

* Vitali Klitschko TKO Juan Carlos Gomez, Germany. Retains WBC Light Heavyweight Title

*Births*

* Alfredo Escalera - 1952

* Mahyar Monshipour - 1975

* Souleyman Mâ€™Baye - 1975​


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

1953

* Jimmy Carruthers KO 10 Vic Toweel, Johannesburg. Retains World Bantamweight Title.

This was the rematch. 

Toweel attempting to win back the title from Carruthers after their first meeting the year before which remains one of the most incredible world title fights of all time. Where Carruthers jumped Toweel from the first bell, and in the 1 minute 40 seconds the bout lasted he threw 110 punches. Not sure Toweel landed any.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

On this day in Boxing - March 22nd ​ *1898*

* James J. Jeffries KO 3 Peter Jackson, San Francisco. 
(Jackson, 36, was dying from tuberculosis)

*1926*

* Jack Delaney W 10 Maxie Rosenbloom, Philadelphia.

*1933*

* Barney Ross W 10 Billy Petrolle, Chicago.

*1967*

* Muhammad Ali KO 7 Zora Folley, NYC. Retains World Heavyweight Title. 
(This would be Aliâ€™s last fight for 3 Â½ years)

*1981*

* Salvador Sanchez KO 10 Roberto Castanon, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Featherweight Title.

*1986*

* Trevor Berbick W 12 Pinklon Thomas, Las Vegas. Wins WBC Heavyweight Title.

* Carlos De Leon W 12 Bernard Benton, Las Vegas. Wins WBC Cruiserweight Title.

* Dwight Qawi KO 6 Leon Spinks, Reno. Retains WBA Cruiserweight Title.

*1993*

* Carlos Gonzalez KO 1 Tony Baltazar, Los Angeles.

*1997*

* Genaro Hernandez W 12 Azumah Nelson, Corpus Cristi, TX. Wins WBC Super Featherweight Title.

*2003*

* Cory Spinks W 12 Michele Piccirillo, Campione Dâ€™Italia, Italy. Wins IBF Welterweight Title.

*2008*

* Andreas Kotelnik KO 12 Gavin Rees, Cardiff, Wales. Wins WBA Super Lightweight Title.

* Joel Casamayor KO 10 Michael Katsidis, Cabazon, CA. Retains World Lightweight Title.

*Births*

* Joseph Agbeko - 1980​


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*2008*

* Joel Casamayor KO 10 Michael Katsidis, Cabazon, CA. Retains World Lightweight Title.

What a fight that was :happy


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - March 23rd*

*1900

** Frank Erne KO 12 Joe Gans, NYC. Retains World Lightweight Title.

*1917

** Battling Levinsky ND 10 Tommy Gibbons, St. Paul.

*1948

** Rinty Monaghan KO 7 Jackie Paterson, Belfast. Retains NBA Flyweight Title.

*1979

** Larry Holmes KO 7 Osvaldo Ocasio, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Heavyweight Title.

* Earnie Shavers KO 1 Ken Norton, Las Vegas.

*1996*:

* Nate Miller KO 9 Brian LaSpada, Miami. Retains WBA Cruiserweight Title.

* Arturo Gatti KO 6 Wilson Rodriguez, NYC. Retains IBF Super Featherweight Title.

* Antonio Cermeno W 12 Yober Ortega, Miami. Retains WBA Super Bantamweight Title.

*1998

** Yory Boy Campas KO 3 Anthony Stephens, Ledyard, CT. Retains IBF Super Welterweight Title.

*2001

** Clarence Adams W 12 Ivan Alvarez, Owensboro, KY. Retains WBA Super Bantamweight Title.

*2013

** Robert Stieglitz W RSC 4 Arthur Abraham. Regains WBO World Super Middleweight Championship.

*Births*

* Johnny Wilson - 1893

* Sixto Escobar - 1913

* Joe Calzaghe - 1972​


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*1979*

* Earnie Shavers KO 1 Ken Norton, Las Vegas.






Had the makings of a great fight. But didn't last long.

The right rips to the body Shavers landed in setting Norton up for the final headshot were brutal.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - March 24th*

*1899

** Kid Mc Coy W 20 Joe Choynski, San Francisco.

*1924

** Harry Greb KO 12 Fay Kaiser, Baltimore. Retains World Middleweight Title.

*1932

** Billy Petrolle KO 12 Battling Battalino, NYC. Referee: Ed Smith. 
(A crowd of 18,000 watched as "Petrolle cut Battalino to pieces with vicious rights and lefts to the head, brought blood streaming from a dozen cuts, and finally stopped him after one minute and 31 seconds of the twelfth and final round. Two smashing punches to the body made Battalino sway. Another volley to the head sent him reeling into the ropes. Still he refused to go down but he was obviously out on his feet and Referee Gunboat Smith stepped in and awarded the fight to Petrolle on a technical knockout." - AP)

*1950

** Rocky Marciano W 10 Roland La Starza, NYC. 
(Only a knockdown scored by Marciano keeps this fight from being ruled a draw)

*1962

** Emile Griffith KO 12 Benny Paret, NYC. Regains World Welterweight Title. 
(Paret dies 10-days later as a result of the battering he received. This would be the grief stricken Ruby Goldsteinâ€™s last fight as a referee)

*1975

** Muhammad Ali KO 15 Chuck Wepner, Cleveland. Retains World Heavyweight Title.

*1980

** Hilario Zapata W 15 Shigeo Nakajima, Tokyo. Wins WBC Junior Flyweight Title.

*1988

** Roger Mayweather KO 3 Mauricio Aceves, Los Angeles. Retains WBC Super Lightweight Title.

*1990

** Juan Coggi W 12 Jose Luis Ramirez, Ajaccio, Corsica. Retains WBA Super Lightweight Title.

* Humberto Gonzalez KO 3 Francisco Tejedor, Mexico City. Retains WBC Junior Flyweight Title.

*2001

** Vassiliy Jirov KO 1 Terry McGroom, Las Vegas. Retains IBF Cruiserweight Title.

* Sven Ottke KO 8 James Crawford, Magdeburg, Germany. Retains IBF Super Middleweight Title.

* Oscar De La Hoya KO 5 Arturo Gatti, Las Vegas.

*2007

** Mikkel Kessler W 12 Librado Andrade, Copenhagen, Denmark. Retains WBA/WBC Super Middleweight Title.

*2012*

* Danny Garcia W 12 Eric Morales, Texas. Wins the Vacant WBC World super lightweight title.

*Births*

* Jack Mc Auliffe - 1886

* Buster Mathis Jr - 1970

* Hugo Cazares - 1978​


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*1962*

* Emile Griffith KO 12 Benny Paret, NYC. Regains World Welterweight Title. 
(Paret dies 10-days later as a result of the battering he received. This would be the grief stricken Ruby Goldsteinâ€™s last fight as a referee)

I don't care how good a referee Ruby Goldstein may have been previously, but I have watched that fight far too many times and concluded his incompetence that night cost Paret his life. If anyone thinks that is a harsh or unreasonable assessment I challenge them to watch the ending of the fight closely and offer a conflicting opinion.

(The Griffith vs Paret fight was not Goldstein's last as a referee. He refereed another fight 2 years later before finally calling it a day)


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Danny Green has an epithany and his 1st retirement to protect his family.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2008-03-25/tearful-green-confirms-its-all-over/1082650


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

1904

* Joe Gans W 15 Jack Blackburn, Baltimore.

1916

* Jess Willard No Decision 10 Frank Moran, NYC. Retains World Heavyweight Title.

1929

* Jackie Fields W 10 Young Jack Thompson, Chicago. Wins vacant NBA Welterweight Title.

1956

* Raul Macias KO 10 Leo Espinosa, Mexico City. Retains NBA Bantamweight Title.

1958

* Sugar Ray Robinson W 15 Carmen Basilio, Chicago.
(Wins World Middleweight Title for a 5th-time)

1961

* Eder Jofre KO 10 Piero Rollo, Rio de Janeiro. Retains NBA Bantamweight Title.

1974

* George Foreman KO 2 Ken Norton, Caracas. Retains World Heavyweight Title.
(Norton receives 2-standing eight counts from referee Jimmy Rondeau, and after Norton suffers a knockdown, Bill Slayton, Nortonâ€™s chief second, stops the fight as Norton barley regains his feet)

1979

* Wilfred Benitez W 15 Harold Weston Jr., San Juan. Retains WBC Welterweight Title.

1989

* Taoufik BelBouli KO 8 Michael Greer, Casablanca. Wins vacant WBA Cruiserweight Title.

* Michael Nunn KO 1 Sumbu Kalambay, Las Vegas. Retains IBF Middleweight Title.

1991

* Melchor Cob Castro KO 10 Rolando Pascua, Inglewood. Wins WBC Junior Flyweight Title.

1995

* Former Heavyweight Champion Mike Tyson, 28, is released from the Indiana Youth Center after serving 3-years of a 6-year sentence for the rape of a beauty pageant contestant.

2006

* Ulises Solis KO 9 Eric Ortiz, Guadalajara, JAL, Mexico. Retains IBF Junior Flyweight Title.

Births

* Dennis Rappaport - 1945

* Humberto Gonzalez - 1966

* Rafael Marquez - 1975

* Wladimir Klitschko - 1976


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

On this day in Boxing - March 26th ​
*1909*

* Stanley Ketchell ND 10 Philadelphia Jack Oâ€™Brien, NYC. 
(Oâ€™Brien, down 4-times in the 9[SUP]th[/SUP] and 10[SUP]th[/SUP]-rounds, is saved by the bell)

*1914*

* Percy Jones W 20 Eugene Criqui, Liverpool. Retains World flyweight Title.

*1917*

* Lew Tendler ND 6 Johnny Dundee, Philadelphia.

* Johnny Kilbane D 12 Eddie Wallace, Bridgeport, CT. Retains World Featherweight Title.

*1927*

* Tony Canzoneri D 10 Bud Taylor, Chicago. For vacant NBA Bantamweight Title.

*1957*

* Eder Jofre KO 3 Raul Lopez, Sao Paulo, Brazil. 
(Jofreâ€™s pro debut)

*1988*

* Fidel Bassa W 12 Dave McAuley, Belfast. Retains WBA Flyweight Title.

*1994*

* Henry Maske KO 9 Ernesto Magdelano, Dortmund, Germany. Retains IBF Light Heavyweight Title.

*2011*

* Yuriorkis Gamboa TKO Jorge Solis. Retains WBA and wins IBF Super Featherweight Titles.

* Dmitry Pirog UD Javier Francisco Maciel. Retains WBO World Middleweight Title

*Births*

* Eder Jofre - 1936

* Leslie Stewart - 1961

* Engels Pedroza - 1966

* Irene Pacheco - 1971

* Joachim Alcine - 1976​


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

On this day in Boxing - March 27th ​
*1925*

* Harry Greb ND 10 Gene Tunney, St. Paul, MN. 
(The 5[SUP]th[/SUP] and final fight between these two; Tunney wins two, Greb wins one, and two 10-round no decisions)

*1934*

* Barney Ross W 10 Bobby Pacho, Los Angeles. Retains World Super Lightweight Title.

*1942*

* Joe Louis KO 6 Abe Simon, NYC. Retains World Heavyweight Title.

*1982*

* Wilfredo Gomez KO 6 Juan Meza, Atlantic City. Retains WBC Super Bantamweight Title.

* Jeff Chandler KO 6 Johnny Carter, Philadelphia. Retains WBA Bantamweight Title.

*1983*

* Larry Holmes W 12 Lucien Rodriguez, Scanton, PA. Retains WBC Heavyweight Title.

*1992*

* Wilfredo Vasquez KO 3 Raul Perez, Mexico City. Wins WBA Super Bantamweight Title.

*1993*

* Orlando Canizales KO 11 Clarence Adams, Evian les Bains, FR, Retains IBF Bantamweight Title.

*1999*

* Jorge Elicer Julio W 12 Julio Gamboa, Miami.

* Tim Austin KO 9 Sergio Aguila, Miami. Retains IBF Bantamweight Title.

*2005*

* Vic Darchinyan KO 8 Mzukisi Sikali, Sydney, Australia. Retains IBF Flyweight Title.

*2008*

* Verno Phillips W 12 Cory Spinks, St Louis, MO. Wins IBF Super Welterweight Title.

*2010*

* Marcos Maidana KO Victor Manuel Cano, Las Vegas. Retains WBA Super Lightweight Title.

* Yuriorkis Gamboa UD Jonathan Victor Barros, Germany. Retains WBA Featherweight Title.

*Births

** Robert Guerrero - 1983​


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - March 28th

1929*

* Tommy Loughran W 10 Mickey Walker, Chicago. Retains World Light Heavyweight Title.

*1968*

* Raul Rojas W 15 Enrique Higgins, Los Angeles. Retains California World Featherweight Title.

*1972*

* Jose Napoles KO 7 Ralph Charles, Wembley. Retains World Welterweight Title.

*1975*

* Victor Galindez KO 3 Harold Skog, Oslo. Retains WBA Light Heavyweight Title.

*1976*

* Rodrigo Valdez KO 4 Nessim Cohen, Paris. Retains WBC Middleweight Title.

*1981*

* Sugar Ray Leonard KO 10 Larry Bonds, Syacuse. Retains World Welterweight Title.

* Santos Laciar KO 7 Peter Mathebula, Soweto, South Africa. Wins WBA Flyweight Title.

*1998*

* Lennox Lewis KO 5 Shannon Briggs, Atlantic City. Retains WBC Heavyweight Title.

* Imamu Mayfield KO 11 Terry Dunstan, Hull, England. Retains IBF Cruiserweight Title.

* Charles Brewer KO 10 Herol Graham, Atlantic City. Retains IBF Super Middleweight Title.

* Tim Austin KO 2 Paul Lloyd, Hull, England. Retains IBF Bantamweight Title.

*1999*

* Jesus Rojas Tech. Draw 4 Hideki Todaka, Miyazaki, Japan. Retains WBA Super Flyweight Title.

*2009*

* Humberto Soto TKO Antonio Davis, Mexico. Retains WBC World super featherweight title.

*2015*

* Kell Brook RTD Ionut Dan Ion, Sheffield. Retains IBF World Welterweight Title.

* Gary Russell Jr TKO Jhonny Gonzalez, Las Vegas. Wins WBC World featherweight title.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> *On this day in Boxing - March 28th
> 
> 1929*
> 
> ...


 One of Australias greatest boxers was born (in France but raised here from childhood) Johnny Famechon.

http://boxrec.com/boxer/11519


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

On this day in Boxing - March 29th​​
*1940

** Joe Louis KO 2 Johnny Paycheck, NYC. Retains World Heavyweight Title.

*1966

** Muhammad Ali W 15 George Chuvalo, Toronto. Retains World Heavyweight Title.

*1980

** Matthew Saad Muhammad KO 4 John Conteh, Atlantic City. Retains WBC Light Heavyweight Title.

* Antonio Cervantes KO 7 Miguel Montilla, Cartagena. Retains WBA Super Lightweight Title.

* Eusebio Pedroza KO 9 Juan Malvarez, Panama City. Retains WBA Featherweight Title.

*1985

** Joey Olivo W 15 Francisco Quiroz, Miami Beach. Wins WBA Junior Flyweight Title.

*1988

** Lloyd Honeyghan KO 3 Jorge Vaca, Wembley. Regains World Welterweight Title.

*1990

** Khaosai Galaxy KO 5 Cobra Ari Blanca, Bangkok. Retains WBA Super Flyweight Title.

*1994

** Miguel Angel Gonzalez KO 5 Jean Baptiste Mendy, Paris. Retains WBC Lightweight Title.

*1997

** Michael Moorer W 12 Vaughn Bean, Las Vegas. Retains IBF Heavyweight Title.

* Laurent Boudouani W 12 Carl Daniels, Las Vegas. Retains WBA Super Middleweight Title.

* Julio Cesar Chavez W 10 Tony Martin, Las Vegas.

* Ricardo Lopez W 12 Mongkol Chareon, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Strawweight Title.

*2008

** Arthur Abraham KO 12 Elvin Ayala, Kiel, Germany. Retains IBF Middleweight Title.

* Takefumi Sakata W 12 Shingo Yamaguchi, Chiba City, Japan. Retains WBA Flyweight Title.

*2014

** Sergey Kovalev KO 7 Cedric Agnew. Retains WBO World Light Heavyweight Championship.​


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - March 30th*

*1920

** Mike Oâ€™Dowd KO 5 Joe Eagan, Boston. Retains World Middleweight Title

*1957

** Pascual Perez KO 1 Dal Dower, Buenos Aires. Retains World Flyweight Title.

*1965

** Jose Torres KO 10 Willie Pastrano, NYC. Wins World Light Heavyweight Title.

* Emile Griffith W 15 Jose Stable, NYC. Retains World Welterweight Title.

*1975

** Jose Napoles Tech. Dec. 12 Armando Muniz, Acapulco. Retains World Welterweight Title.

*1984

** Marvin Hagler KO 10 Juan Domingo Roldan, Las Vegas. Retains World Middleweight Title.

*1986

** Gilberto Roman W 12 Jiro Watanabe, Itami City, Japan. Wins WBC Super Flyweight Title.

*1989

** Jorge Paez KO 11 Calvin Grove, Mexicali. Retains IBF Featherweight Title.

*1996

** Wayne McCullough W 12 Jose Luis Bueno, Dublin. Retains WBC Bantamweight Title.

* Rosendo Alvarez KO 3 Kermin Guardia, Managua. Retains WBA Strawweight Title.

*1997

** Wifredo Vasquez KO 5 Yuji Watanabe, Tokyo. Retains WBA Featherweight Title.

*2001

** Paulie Ayala W 12 Hugo Dianzo, Fort Worth, TX. Retains WBA Bantamweight Title.

*2002

** Ricardo Mayorga KO 5 Andrew Lewis, Reading, PA. Wins WBA Welterweight Title.

* Felix Machado Tech. Win 6 Martin Castillo, Reading, PA. Retains IBF Super Flyweight Title.

*2013*

* Gennady Golovkin KO Nobuhiro Ishida, Monaco. Retain World middleweight Titles.

* Mike Alvarado W 12 Brandon Rios, Las Vegas.​


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - March 31st **Muhammad Ali vs Ken Norton I***

*1903

** Young Corbett KO 11 Terry McGovern, San Francisco. Retains World Featherweight Title.

*1911

** Ad Wolgast KO 5 Anton LaGrave, San Francisco. Retains World Lightweight Title.

*1916

** Benny Leonard ND 10 Freddie Welsh, NYC.

*1939

** Henry Armstrong KO 12 Davey Day, NYC. Retains World Welterweight Title. 
(Armstrongâ€™s 3rd defense in 27-days)

*1942

** Rocky Graziano KO 2 Curtis Hightower, Brooklyn.
(Grazianoâ€™s professional debut)

*1950

** Rocky Graziano D 10 Tony Janiro, NYC.

*1973

** Ken Norton W 12 Muhammad Ali, San Diego. 
(Ali suffers his second career defeat as well as a broken jaw in the second round)

*1980

** Larry Holmes KO 8 Le Roy Jones, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Heavyweight Title.

* Mike Weaver KO 15 John Tate, Knoxville. Wins WBA Heavyweight Title. 
(Weaver finishes matters with a devastating left hook in the final round with 45 seconds remaining. At the time on the knockout, Tate led on all cards, 137-134, 136-133, 138-133)

* Marvin Camel W 15 Mate Parlov, Las Vegas. Wins newly created WBC Cruiserweight Title.

* Eddie Gregory KO 11 Marvin Johnson, Knoxville. Wins WBA Light Heavyweight Title.

* Sugar Ray Leonard KO 4 Davey Green, Landover, MD. Retains WBC Welterweight Title.

*1984

** Wifredo Gomez W 12 Juan La Porte, Hato Rey. Wins WBC Featherweight Title.

*1990

** Terry Norris KO 1 John Mugabi, Tampa. Wins WBC Super Welterweight Title.

*1993

** Ricardo Lopez KO 9 Kwang-Soo Oh, Seoul. Retains WBC Strawweight Title.

*1995

** Alejandro Gonzalez W 12 Louie Espinosa, Anaheim. Retains WBC Featherweight Title.

* Marco Antonio Barrera W 12 Daniel Jimenez, Anaheim.

* Humberto Gonzalez KO 5 Jesus Zuniga, Anaheim. Retains WBC/IBF Junior Flyweight Title.

*2007

** Henry Maske W 12 Virgil Hill, Mï¿½nchen, Germany. 
(Referee: Richard James Davies | Judge: Matteo Fratini 117-110 | Judge: Dusan Hecko 117-110 | Judge: Roger Tilleman 116-113. Maske avenges his only defeat after a decade long hiatus)

*Births*

* Tommy Ryan - 1870

* Jack Johnson - 1878​


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

This week in Boxing; 1st - 5th April ​
*1st April *

*1938*

* Joe Louis KO 5 Harry Thomas, Chicago. Retains World Heavyweight Title.

* Fred Apostoli W 15 Glenn Lee, NYC. Retains World Middleweight Title.

*1939*

* Sixto Escobar W 15 KO Morgan, San Juan. Retains World Bantamweight Title.

*1952*

* Jimmy Carter W 15 Lauro Salas, Los Angeles. Retains World Lightweight Title.

*1954*

* Carl Olson W 15 Kid Gavilan, Chicago. Retains World Middleweight Title.

*1955*

* Tony DeMarco KO 14 Johnny Saxton, Boston. Wins World Welterweight Title.

*1958*

* Hogan Bassey KO 3 Ricardo Moreno, Los Angeles. Retains World Featherweight Title.

*1961*

* Emile Griffith KO 13 Benny Paret, Miami Beach. Wins World Welterweight Title.

*1976*

* Alfredo Escalera KO 6 Buzzsaw Yamabe, Nara, Japan. Retains WBC Super Featherweight Title.

*1990*

* Simon Brown KO 10 Tyrone Trice, Washington D.C. Retains IBF Welterweight Title.

*1991*

* Mike McCallum W 12 Sumbu Kalambay, Monte Carlo. Retains WBA Middleweight Title.

*1995*

* Ricardo Lopez KO 12 Andy Tabanas, Stateline, NV. Retains WBC Strawweight Title.

*1998*

* 2-time former World Heavyweight Champion Floyd Patterson, 63, resigns his position as commissioner with the New York State Athletic Commission.

*2000*

* Chris Byrd KO 10 Vitali Klitschko, Berlin. 
(Vitali quits after the ninth round although he is well ahead on all the scorecards)

*Deaths - R.I.P*

* Former referee Mills Lane - 2000

*2nd April*

*1943*

* Beau Jack W 10 Henry Armstrong, NYC.

*1980*

* Jorge Lujan KO 9 Shuichi Isogami, Tokyo. Retains WBA Bantamweight Title.

*1983*

* Aaron Pryor KO 3 Sang Hyun Kim, Atlantic City. Retains WBA Super Lightweight Title.

*1988*

* Rocky Lockridge W 15 Harold Knight, Atlantic City. Retains IBF Super Featherweight Title.

*1992*

* Orlando Canizales W 12 Francisco Alvarez, Paris. Retains IBF Bantamweight Title.

*1996*

* Mbulelo Botile KO 11 Ancee Gedeon, Providence, R.I. Retains IBF Bantamweight Title.

*2005*

* Jean â€" Marc Mormeck W 12 Wayne Braithwaite, Worcestor, MA. Wins vacant World Cruiserweight Title.

* Luis Collazo W 12 Jose Antonio Rivera, Worcester, MA. Wins WBA Welterweight Title.

*3rd April*

*1971*

* Nicolino Locche W 15 Domingo Barrera, Buenos Aires. Retains World Super Lightweight Title.

* Ruben Olivares W 15 Chucho Castillo, Inglewood. Regains World Bantamweight Title.

*1976*

* Rigoberto Riasco KO 10 Waruinge Nakayama, Panama City. Wins newly created WBC Super Bantamweight Title.

*1980*

* Samuel Serrano KO 13 Kiyoshi Kazama, Nara, Japan. Retains WBA Super Featherweight Title.

*1988*

* Virgil Hill KO 11 Jean-Marie Emebe, Bismark, ND. Retains WBA Light Heavyweight Title.

*1992*

* Greg Haugen KO 7 Ray Mancini, Reno.

*1998*

* Frankie Liles W 12 Andrei Schkalikov, Bayamon, P.R. Retains WBA Super Middleweight Title.

* Felix Trinidad KO 4 Mahenge Zulu, Bayamon, P.R. Retains IBF Welterweight Title.

* Freddie Norwood W 12 Antonio Cermeno, Bayamon, P.R. Wins vacant WBA Featherweight Title.

* Erik Morales KO 6 Remigio Molina, Tijuana, MX. Retains WBC Super Bantamweight Title.

*1999*

* Marco Antonio Barrera KO 1 Paul Lloyd, Kensington, U.K.

*2010*

* David Haye TKO John Ruiz. Retains WBA World Heavyweight Title.
*
4th April *

*1944*

* Manuel Ortiz W 15 Tony Olivera, Los Angeles. Retains World Bantamweight Title.

*1963*

* Eder Jofre KO 3 Katsutoshi Aoki, Tokyo. Retains World Bantamweight Title.

*1970*

* Bob Foster KO 4 Roger Rouse, Missoula, MT. Retains World Light Heavyweight Title. 
(After being decked 4-times in 3-rounds the ringside doctor decides that Rouse canâ€™t come out for round 4. Afterwards Foster calls out World Heavyweight Champion Joe Frazier)

*1975*

* Franco Udella W disq. 12 Valentin Martinez, Milan. Wins newly created WBC Junior Flyweight Title.

*1981*

* Sergio Palma W 15 Leonardo Cruz, Buenos Aires. Retains WBA Super Bantamweight Title.

*1989*

* Juan Jose Estrada KO 10 Jesus Poll, Inglewood. Retains WBA Super Bantamweight Title.

*1990*

* Juan Nazario KO 8 Edwin Rosario, NYC. Wins WBA Lightweight Title.

*2009*

* Timothy Bradley W 12 Kendall Holt, Montreal, Canada. Retains WBC Super Lightweight Title.

* Edwin Valero KO 2 Antonio Pitalua, Austin, TX. Wins vacant WBC Lightweight Title.

*2015*

* Adonis Stevenson UD Sakio Bika, Canada. Retains WBC World Light Heavyweight Title.

*Births*

* Ray Mercer - 1961

* Kelly Pavlik - 1982

*5th April

1896*

* Harry Harris W 5 Dennis Mahoney, Chicago. 
(Harrisâ€™s pro debut)

*1906*

* Sam Langford W 15 Joe Jeanette, Chelsea, MA.

*1915*

* Jess Willard KO 26 Jack Johnson, Havana. Wins World Heavyweight Title. 
(The longest heavyweight title fight of the 20[SUP]th[/SUP] Century. Johnson made claims that he threw the fight until the day he died)

*1929*

* Tod Morgan W 10 Santiago Zorilla, Los Angeles. Retains World Super Featherweight Title.

*1981*

* Jeff Chandler D 15 Eijiro Murata, Tokyo. Retains WBA Bantamweight Title.

*1991*

* Victor Cordoba KO 9 Christophe Tiozzo, Marseille. Wins WBA Super Middleweight Title.

*1997*

* Vuyani Bungu W 12 Kennedy McKinney, Hammanskraal, South Africa. Retains IBF Super Bantamweight Title.

*2003

** Markus Beyer W 12 Eric Lucas, Leipzig, Germany. Regains WBC Super Middleweight Title.

*2005*

* Muhammad Rachman Tech. Draw 3 Fahlan Sakkreerin, Merauke City. Indonesia. Retains IBF Strawweight Title.

*2008*

* Felix Sturm KO 7 Jamie Pittman, Dusseldorf, Germany. Retains WBA Middleweight Title.

* Steve Molitor W 12 Fernando Beltran Jr., Rama, Ontario. Retains IBF Super Bantamweight Title.

* Ivan Calderon W 12 Nelson Dieppa, San Juan, Puerto Rico. Retains World Junior Flyweight Title.

*Births*

* Fighting Harada - 1943

* Romeo Anaya - 1946​


----------



## Bugger (Aug 2, 2013)

Highlights of DeMarco/Saxon are on youtube.... fkin brutak fight....


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*This day in Boxing - April 6th **Sugar Ray Leonard vs Marvelous Marvin Hagler***

*1900*

* James J. Jeffries KO 1 Jack Finnegan, Detroit. Retains World Heavyweight Title.

*1914*

* Al McCoy KO 1 George Chip, Brooklyn. Wins World Middleweight Title.

*1980*

* Pipino Cuevas KO 5 Harold Volbrecht, Houston. Retains WBA Welterweight Title.

*1985*

* Jimmy Paul W 15 Harry Arroyo, Atlantic City. Wins IBF Lightweight Title.

*1987*

* Sugar Ray Leonard W 12 Marvelous Marvin Hagler, Las Vegas. Wins World Middleweight Title. 
Referee: Richard Steele | Judge: Jose J. Guerra 118-110 | Judge: Lou Filippo 113-115 | Judge: Dave Moretti 115-113. Leonard scores the upset of the year, fighting for only the second time in 5-years.

*1991*

* Khaosai Galaxy KO 5 Jae Suk Park, Samut Songkram, Thailand. Retains WBA Super Flyweight Title. 
Galaxy's 17th-title defense, and improves his overall record to 47-1 (42).

*2001*

* Frankie Toledo W 12 Mbulelo Botile, Las Vegas. Wins IBF Featherweight Title.

*2007*

* Pongsaklek Wonjongkam KO 7 Tomonobu, Saraburi, Thailand. Retains WBC Flyweight Title.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*This day in Boxing - April 7th **Marco Antonio Barrera vs Prince Naseem Hamed***

*1962*

* Paul Pender W 15 Terry Downes, Boston. Regains World Middleweight Title.

*1963*

* Carlos Ortiz KO 13 Doug Vaillant, San Juan. Retains World Lightweight Title.

*1972*

* Bob Foster KO 2 Vicente Rondon, Miami Beach. Retains World Light Heavyweight Title.

*1975*

* Victor Galindez W 15 Pierre Fourie, Johannesburg. Retains WBA Light Heavyweight Title.

*1984*

* Richard Sandoval KO 15 Jeff Chandler, Atlantic City. Wins WBA Bantamweight Title.

*1990*

* Jorge Paez W 12 Louie Espinoza, Las Vegas. Retains IBF Featherweight Title.

*2000*

* Lehlo Ledwaba KO 8 Ernesto Grey, Bristol, England. Retains IBF Super Bantamweight Title.

*2001*

* Marco Antonio Barrera W 12 Prince Naseem Hamed, Las Vegas. Wins World Featherweight Title. 
Referee: Joe Cortez | Judge: Chuck Giampa 116-111 | Judge: Patricia Morse Jarman 115-112 | Judge: Duane Ford 115-112.

*2007*

* Joe Calzaghe KO 3 Peter Manfredo Jr., Cardiff, Wales. Retains World Super Middleweight Title.

* Yutaka Kiida W 12 Katsunari Takayama, Tokyo, Japan. Retains WBA Strawweight Title.

*Births*

* James Douglas - 1960

* Tracy Spann - 1963

* Aaron Davis - 1967

*Deaths - R.I.P*

* Rolly Schwartz - 1998 (Veteran amateur boxing coach Rolly Schwartz, 84, dies in Dayton, OH. Schwartz managed the 1976 Olympic team that won 5 gold medals)


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing: April 8th - April 11th*

*April 8th*

*1941*

* Joe Louis KO 9 Tony Musto, St. Louis. Retains World Heavyweight Title.

*1961*

* Davey Moore KO 1 Danny Valdez, Los Angeles. Retains World Featherweight Title.

* Wilfredo Gomez KO 7 Juan Antonio Lopez, Bayamon, P.R. Retains WBC Super Bantamweight Title.

*1979*

* Eusebio Pedroza KO 11 Hector Carrasquilla, Panama City. Retains WBA Featherweight Title.

* Jorge Lujan KO 15 Cleo Garcia, Las Vegas. Retains WBA Bantamweight Title.

*1989*

* Jeff Fenech W 12 Marcos Villasana, Melbourne. Retains WBC Featherweight Title.

*1995*

* Oliver McCall W 12 Larry Holmes, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Heavyweight Title. 
(Referee: Richard Steele | Judge: Chuck Giampa 115-112 | Judge: Tamotsu Tomihara 115-114 | Judge: Barbara Perez 114-113)

* Bruce Seldon KO 7 Tony Tucker, Las Vegas. Wins vacant WBA Heavyweight Title.

* Luis Santana W DQ 3 Terry Norris, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Super Welterweight Title. 
(Sanatana's second straight DQ victory over Norris)

* Felix Trinidad KO 2 Roger Turner, Las Vegas. Retains IBF Welterweight Title.

* Julio Cesar Chavez W 12 Giovanni Parisi, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Super Lightweight Title

*2006*

* Floyd Mayweather W 12 Zab Judah, Las Vegas. 
(Referee: Richard Steele. Judges: Glen Hamada 119-109, Dave Moretti 116-112, Jerry Roth 117-111)

* Juan Diaz W 12 Jose Miguel Cotto, Las Vegas. Retains WBA Lightweight Title.

* Jorge Arce KO 6 Rosendo Alvarez, Las Vegas.

*April 9*

*1928*

* Corp. Izzy Schwartz W 15 Routier Parra, NYC. Retains New York World Flyweight Title.

*1955*

* Ike Williams D 10 Beau Jack, Augusta, GA.

*1981*

* Samuel Serrano W 15 Yasutsune Uehara, Wakayama, Japan. Regains WBA Super Featherweight Title.

*1988*

* Evander Holyfield KO 8 Carlos DeLeon, Las Vegas. Unifies World Cruiserweight Title.

*1994*

* Pernell Whitaker W 12 Santos Cardona, Norfolk, VA. Retains World Welterweight Title.

* Tracy Harris Patterson W 12 Richard Duran, Reno. Retains WBC Super Bantamweight Title.

*2005*

* Marco Antonio Barrera KO 2 Mzonke Fana, El Paso, TX. Retains WBC Super Featherweight Title.

*April 10*

*1964*

* Willie Pastrano KO 6 Gregorio Peralta, New Orleans. Retains World Light Heavyweight Title.

*1965*

* Ismael Laguna W 15 Carlos Ortiz, Panama City. Wins World Lightweight Title.

*1992*

* Julian Jackson KO 5 Ron Collins, México City. Retains WBC Middleweight Title.

* Julio Cesar Chavez KO 5 Angel Hernandez, México City. Retains WBC Super Lightweight Title.

*1999*

* Naseem Hamed KO 11 Paul Ingle, Manchester, England.

*2004*

* Lamon Brewster KO 5 Wladimir Klitschko, Las Vegas.

* Cory Spinks W 12 Zab Judah, Las Vegas. Retains World Welterweight Title.

* Lakva Sim KO 5 Miguel Callist, Las Vegas. Wins WBA Lightweight Title.

* Daniel Reyes KO 3 Roberto Leyva, Cartagena, Columbia. Retains IBF Strawweight Title.

*April 11*

*1902*

* Joe Walcott ND 6 Philadelphia Jack O'Brien, Philadelphia.

*1912*

* Sam Langford W 20 Sam McVey, Sydney.

*1949*

* Archie Moore KO 8 Jimmy Bivins, Toledo, OH.

*1964*

* Carlos Ortiz W 15 Kenny Lane, San Juan. Retains World Lightweight Title.

*1981*

* Larry Holmes W 15 Trevor Berbick, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Heavyweight Title. 
(Holmes is forced to go the distance for the first time since his epic title-winning bid against Ken Norton on 6/9/1978)

*1982*

* Michael Spinks KO 8 Murray Sutherland, Atlantic City. Retains WBA Light Heavyweight Title.

*1988*

* Greg Haugen Tech. Dec. 11 Miguel Santana, Tacoma, Washington. Retains IBF Lightweight Title.

*1991*

* Marcos Villasana KO 6 Rafael Zuniga, Mexico City. Retains WBC Featherweight Title.

*1992*

* George Foreman W 10 Alex Stewart, Las Vegas.

* James Toney W 12 Glenn Wolfe, Las Vegas. Retains IBF Middleweight Title.

*2009*

* Paul Williams W 12 Winky Wright, Las Vegas.

* Raul Garcia KO 6 Ronald Barrera, La Paz, Mexico. Retains IBF Strawweight Flyweight Title.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*This day in Boxing - April 12th **Oscar De La Hoya vs Pernell Whitaker**

1902*

* Sam McVey KO 6 George Sullivan, Oxnard, CA. 
(McVey's pro debut)

*1980*

* Salvador Sanchez W 15 Ruben Castillo, Tucson. Retains WBC Featherweight Title.

* Sean O'Grady W 15 Hilmer Kenty, Atlantic City. Wins WBA Lightweight Title. 
(Referee: Larry Hazzard 146-139 | Judge: Vincent Rainone 146-138 | Judge: Richard F. Murry 147-137. O'Grady scores knockdowns in rounds 2 and 8. Kenty survives the last 3-rounds on heart)

*1996*

* Pernell Whitaker W 12 Wilfredo Rivera, St. Maarten. Retains WBC Welterweight Title.

* Ike Quartey KO 3 Vince Phillips, St. Maarten. Retains WBA Welterweight Title.

*1997*

* Raul Marquez KO 9 Anthony Stephens, Las Vegas. Wins vacant IBF Super Welterweight Title.

* Oscar De La Hoya W 12 Pernell Whitaker, Las Vegas. Wins World Welterweight Title.

*2003*

* Marco Antonio Barrera KO 4 Kevin Kelly, Las Vegas. Retains World Featherweight Title.

* Derrick Gainer W 12 Oscar Leon, Las Vegas. Retains WBA Featherweight Title.

*2008*

* Antonio Tarver W 12 Clinton Woods, Tampa, FL. Wins IBF Light Heavyweight Title.

* Chad Dawson W 12 Glen Johnson, Tampa. Retains WBC Light Heavyweight Title.

* Antonio Margarito KO 6 Kermit Cintron, Atlantic City. Wins IBF Welterweight Title.

* Miguel Cotto KO 5 Alfonso Gomez, Atlantic City. Retains WBA Welterweight Title.

* Cassius Baloyi W 12 Mzonke Fana, Mafikeng, South Africa. Wins IBF Super Featherweight Title.

*2014*

* Manny Pacquiao UD Timothy Bradley, Las Vegas. Retains WBO World welterweight title.

* Jessie Vargas UD Khabib Allakhverdiev, Las Vegas. Wins WBA World super lightweight title.

*Deaths - R.I.P*

* Joe Louis - 1981

* Sugar Ray Robinson - 1989


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> *This day in Boxing - April 12th **Oscar De La Hoya vs Pernell Whitaker**
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Never realised Louis and Robinson shared the same anniversary of their deaths.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*1997*

* Oscar De La Hoya W 12 Pernell Whitaker, Las Vegas. Wins World Welterweight Title.

This fight really could have gone either way. All 3 judges had it fairly comfortably for Oscar. But Sweet Pea landed jab after jab. Even though Oscar probably landed the more meaningful shots. All be it far fewer of them. Eventful fight too. Oscar's cut eye. The flash knockdown. This fight had everything.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Never realised Louis and Robinson shared the same anniversary of their deaths.


Me too. So many ups and downs, what a significant day.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*This day in Boxing - April 13th*

*1914*

* Jeff Smith KO 16 Pat Bradley, Sydney. Retains Australian World Middleweight Title.

*1915*

* Joe Jeanette W 12 Sam Langford, Boston.

*1955*

* Carl Bobo Olson W 10 Joey Maxim, San Francisco.

*1997*

* Saman Sorjaturong KO 7 Julio Coronell, Chaiyaphum, Thailand. Retains WBC Junior Flyweight Title.

*2002*

* Michele Piccirillo W 12 Cory Spinks, Campione D'Italia, Italy. Wins vacant IBF Welterweight Title.

* Yodsanan Nanthachai W 12 Lakva Sim, Nakornratchasima, Thailand. Wins vacant WBA Super Featherweight Title.

*2013*

* Guillermo Rigondeaux W 12 Nonito Donaire. Retains WBA & WBO Super World Super Bantamweight Championship.

*Births*

* Jose Napoles - 1940

* Lupe Pintor - 1955

Deaths - R.I.P

* Pete Herman - 1973


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*1914
*
* Jeff Smith KO 16 Pat Bradley, Sydney. Retains Australian World Middleweight Title.

A fight from back in a time boxing seems to have almost forgotten. Interestingly Boxrec makes no mention in its career records for Smith and Bradley that they contested any title on that date. However, it is certainly accepted by many as having been for a version of the world middleweight title. A version rather quaintly referred to as the 'Australian' world middleweight title. Perhaps even quainter is that neither Smith nor Bradley was Australian born, nor started or ended their careers in Australia.

I think the reason Australia had its own version of the world title back then was because of its remoteness to the US and UK. Something exasperated by the fact that travel was by slow moving ships at the time.

But here we had the New York born Smith fighting the Irish born Californian Bradley in Sydney for the Australian World Middleweight Title :conf


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*This day in Boxing - April 14th*

*1914*

* Jack Dillon W 12 Battling Levinsky, Butte, MT. Wins vacant World Light Heavyweight Title. 
(Dillon reigns as the first Light Heavyweight Champion since 1905)

*1918*

* Harry Wills KO 6 Sam Langford, Panama City.

*1926*

* James J. Braddock ND 4 Al Settle, West Hoboken, NJ. 
(Braddock's pro debut)

*1941*

* Izzy Janazzo W 15 Jimmy Leto, Baltimore. Retains Maryland World Welterweight Title.

*1979*

* Victor Galindez KO 10 Mike Rossman, New Orleans. Regains WBA Light Heavyweight Title.

* Samuel Serrano KO 8 Nkosana Mgxaji, Cape Town, South Africa. Retains WBA Super Featherweight Title.

*1980*

* Rafael Orono W 15 Ramon Soria, Caracas. Retains WBC Super Flyweight Title.

*1990*

* Mike McCallum KO 11 Michael Watson, London. Retains WBA Middleweight Title.

* Michael Nunn W 12 Marlon Starling, Las Vegas. Retains IBF Middleweight Title.

* Gianfranco Rosi KO 7 Kevin Daigle, Monte Carlo. Retains IBF Super Welterweight Title.

*1997*

* Daniel Zaragoza W 12 Joichiro Tatsuyoshi, Osaka, Japan. Retains WBC Super Bantamweight Title.

*2000*

* Guty Espadas Tech Dec. 11 Luisito Espinosa, Merida, MX. Wins vacant WBC Featherweight Title.

*2001*

* Bernard Hopkins W 12 Keith Holmes, NYC. Unifies IBF/WBC Middleweight Title.

*2007*

* Ruslan Chagaev W 12 Nicolay Valuev, Stuttgart, Germany. Wins WBA Heavyweight Title. 
(Chagaev outweighed by 91-lbs)

* Manny Pacquiao KO 8 Jorge Solis, San Antonio, TX.

* Cristian Mijares W 12 Jorge Arce, San Antonio, TX. Retains WBC Super Flyweight Title.

* Edgar Sosa W 12 Brian Viloria, San Antonio, TX. Wins vacant WBC Junior Flyweight Title.

*2009*

* Oscar De La Hoya, 36, announces his retirement from boxing at a Los Angeles press conference held in front of the Staples Center.

*2012*

* Juan Manuel Marquez UD Serhiy Fedchenko, Mexico.

* Brandon Rios SD Richard Abril, Las Vegas. Wins vacant WBA World lightweight title.

*Births*

* Frankie Baltazar - 1958

* Michael Nunn - 1963

* Tim Austin - 1971


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - April 15th **Marvin Hagler vs. Thomas Hearns - The War***

*1959*

* Sonny Liston KO 3 Cleveland Williams, Miami Beach.

*1973*

* Rafael Herrera KO 12 Rodolfo Martinez, Monterrey. Wins vacant WBC Bantamweight Title.

*1978*

* Eusbio Pedroza KO 13 Cecilio Lastra, Panama City. Wins WBA Featherweight Title.

*1984*

* Milton McCrory KO 6 Gilles Elbilia, Detroit. Retains WBC Welterweight Title.

* Harry Arroyo KO 14 Charlie Brown, Atlantic City. Wins IBF Lightweight Title.

*1985*:

* Marvin Hagler KO 3 Thomas Hearns, Las Vegas. Retains World Middleweight Title. 
(1985 Fight Of The Year. The War - The fight is considered by many to be among the finest boxing matches in history, due to its constant action, drama, and back-and-forth exchanges)

*1989*

* Fidel Bassa KO 6 Julio Gudino, Barranquilla. Retains WBA Flyweight Title.

*1996*

* Orzubek Nazarov KO 4 Adrianus Taroreh, Tokyo. Retains WBA Lightweight Title.

* Vuyani Bungu KO 2 Pablo Osuna, Hammanskraal, South Africa. Retains IBF Super Bantamweight Title.

*2000*

* Fernando Vargas W 12 Ike Quartey, Las Vegas. Retains IBF Super Welterweight Title.

*Births

* *Young Griffo - 1869

* James J. Jeffries - 1875

* Arturo Gatti - 1972

* Rocky Juarez - 1980


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

* On this week in Boxing: April 16th - April 22nd **Joe Calzaghe vs Bernard Hopkins** *

*April 16th*

*1952*

* Sugar Ray Robinson KO 3 Rocky Graziano, Chicago. Retains World Middleweight Title.

*1968*

* Curtis Cokes KO 5 Willie Ludick, Dallas. Retains World Welterweight Title.

*1988*

* Marlon Starling D 12 Mark Breland, Las Vegas. Retains WBA Welterweight Title.

* Julio Cesar Chavez KO 6 Rodolfo Aguilar, Las Vegas. Retains WBA Lightweight Title.

*1994*

* Kennedy McKinney W 12 Welcome Ncita, South Padre Island, TX. Retains IBF Super Bantamweight Title.

*2011*

* Victor Ortiz UD Andre Berto. Wins WBC Welterweight Title.

*April 17th*

*1900*

* Matty Matthews KO 19 Mysterious Billy Smith, NYC. Wins World Welterweight Title.

*1909*

* Joe Jeanette KO 50 Sam McVey, Paris. 
(McVey had Jeanette down 27 times during the course of the fight)

*1913*

** *Jack Dillon ND 10 Battling Levinsky, Rochester, NY.

*1914*

* Willie Ritchie W 20 Tommy Murphy, San Francisco. Retains World Lightweight Title.

*1979*

* Jim Watt KO 12 Alfredo Pitalua, Glascow, Scotland. Wins vacant WBC Lightweight Title.

*1980*

* Ayub Kalule KO 12 Emiliano Villa, Copenhagen. Retains WBA Super Welterweight Title.

*1999*

* Sugar Shane Mosley KO 9 John Brown, Indio, CA. Retains IBF Lightweight Title. 
(Mosley's 8th and final defense of his lightweight crown)

* Angel Manfredy W 10 Ivan Robinson, Indio, CA.

*2004*

* Chris Byrd Draw 12 Andrew Golota, NYC. Retains IBF Heavyweight Title.

* John Ruiz KO 11 Fres Oquendo, NYC. Retains WBA Heavyweight Title.

2010

* Sergio Martinez UD Kelly Pavlik, New Jersey. Retains Middleweight Titles.

*April 18th*

*1908*

* Tommy Burns KO 5 Jewey Smith, Paris. Retains World Heavyweight Title.

*1945*

* Ike Williams KO 2 Juan Zurita, Mexico City. Wins NBA Lightweight Title.

*1947*

* Joe Brown W 10 Jimmy Carter, New Orleans.

*1950*

* Sandy Sandler KO 9 Lauro Salas, Cleveland. Retains World Super Featherweight Title.

*1969*

* Jose Napoles KO 14 Curtis Cokes, Inglewood. Wins World Welterweight Title.

*1970*

* Ruben Olivares W 15 Chucho Castillo, Inglewood. Retains World Bantamweight Title.

*1987*

* Lloyd Honeyghan W 12 Maurice Blocker, London. Retains WBC/IBF Welterweight Title.

* Julio Cesar Chavez KO 3 Tomas DaCruz, Nimes, France. Retains WBC Super Featherweight Title.

*1992*

* Welcome Ncita W 12 Jesus Salud, Trevilo, Italy. Retains IBF Super Bantamweight Title.

*1997*

* Ike Quartey KO 5 Ralph Jones, Las Vegas. Retains WBA Welterweight Title.

* Junior Jones W 12 Marco Antonio Barrera, Las Vegas.

*1998*

* Carl Thompson W 12 Chris Eubank, Manchester, England.

* Prince Naseem Hamed KO 7 Wilfredo Vasquez, Manchester.

*2009*

* Malcolm Klassen KO 7 Cassius Baloyi, Mafikeng, South Africa. Wins IBF Super Featherweight Title.

* Nonito Donaire KO 4 Raul Martinez, Quezon City, Philippines. Retains IBF FlyweightTitle.

* Brian Viloria KO 11 Ulises Solis, Quezon City, Philippnes. Wins IBF Junior FlyweightTitle.

*April 19th*

*1920*

* Harry Wills W 15 Sam Langford, Denver.

*1975*

* Perico Fernandez KO 9 Joao Henrique, Barcelona. Retains WBC Super Lightweight Title.

*1985*

* Julio Cesar Chavez KO 6 Ruben Castillo, Inglewood. Retains WBC Super Featherweight Title.

* Juan Meza KO 6 Mike Ayala, Inglewood. Retains WBC Super Bantamweight Title.

*1986*

* Michael Spinks W 15 Larry Holmes, Las Vegas. Retains IBF Heavyweight Title.

* Leroy Murphy KO 9 Dorcey Gaymon, San Remo, Italy. Retains IBF Cruiserweight Title.

*1987*

* Mike McCallum KO 10 Milton McCrory, Phoenix. Retains WBA Super Welterweight Title.

*1991*

* Evander Holyfield W 12 George Foreman, Atlantic City. Retains World Heavyweight Title.

*1997*

* Frankie Liles KO 5 Segundo Mercado, Shreveport, LA. Retains WBA Super Middleweight Title.

* Bernard Hopkins KO 7 John David Jackson, Shreveport. Retains IBF Middleweight Title.

*2002*

* Johnny Bredahl KO 9 Eidy Moya, Copenhagen, Denmark. Wins WBA Bantamweight Title.

*2003*

* Floyd Mayweather W 12 Victoriano Sosa, Fresno, CA. Retains World Lightweight Title. 
(Referee: Raúl Caíz | Judge: Chuck Hassett 118-110 | Judge: Lou Filippo 119-109 | Judge: Jack Woodburn 118-110)

*2008*

* Joe Calzaghe W 12 Bernard Hopkins, Las Vegas. Wins World Light Heavyweight Title 
(Referee: Joe Cortez | judge: Ted Gimza 115-112 | judge: Adalaide Byrd 113-114 | judge: Chuck Giampa 116-111. Calzaghe down from a right-hand in the first)

*April 20th*

*1903*

* Joe Walcott D 10 Philadelphia Jack O'Brien, Boston.

*1960*

* Gene Fullmer D 15 Joey Giardello, Bozeman, Montana. Retains NBA Middleweight Title.

*1983*

* Roger Mayweather KO 8 Jorge Alvarado, San Jose, CA. Retains WBA Super Featherweight Title.

*1991*

* Prince Charles Williams KO 2 James Kinchen, Atlantic City. Retains IBF Light Heavyweight Title.

*1996*

* Virgil Hill W 12 Lou Del Valle, Grand Forks, ND. Retains WBA Light Heavyweight Title.

*1999*

* Former # 1 super welterweight contender Tony Ayala Jr., 36, is released from Bayside State Prison after serving 16-years for aggravated sexual assault.

*2002*

* Floyd Mayweather W 12 Jose Luis Castillo, Las Vegas. Wins World Lightweight Title. 
(Referee: Vic Drakulich | Judge: Anek Hongtongkam 116-111 | Judge: John Keane 115-111 | Judge: Jerry Roth 115-111.)

*2013*

* Canelo Alvarez UD Austin Trout, Texas. Retains World Super Welterweight Title.

*April 21st*

*1920*

* Johnny Kilbane KO 7 Alvie Miller, Lorain, OH. Retains World Featherweight Title.

*1944*

* Charley Burley W 10 Archie Moore, Hollywood.

*1962*

* Carlos Ortiz W 15 Joe Brown, Las Vegas. Wins World Lightweight Title.

*1984*

* Donald Curry KO 8 Elio Diaz, Ft. Worth, TX. Retains WBA Welterweight Title.

*1990*

* Robert Quiroga W 12 Juan Polo Perez, Sunderland, England. Wins IBF Super Flyweight Title.

*1991*

* Luis Mendoza W 12 Carlos Uribe, Cartegena. Retains WBA Super Bantamweight Title.

*2001*

* Hasim Rahman KO 5 Lennox Lewis, Johannesburg, South, Africa. Wins World Heavyweight Title.

*April 22nd*

*1903*

* Jack Root W 10 Charles McCoy, Detroit. Wins newly created World Light Heavyweight Title.

*1904*

* Jack Johnson KO 20 Sam McVey, San Francisco.

*1961*

* Paul Pender W 15 Carmen Basilio, Boston. Retains World Middleweight Title.

*1969*

* Joe Frazier KO 1 Dave Zyglewicz, Houston. Retains New York World Heavyweight Title.

*1972*

** *Ricardo Arredondo KO 5 William Martinez, Mexico City. Retains WBC Super Featherweight Title.

*1978*

* Hugo Corro W 15 Rodrigo Valdez, San Remo. Wins World Middleweight Title.

*1979*

* Matthew Franklin KO 8 Marvin Johnson, Indianapolis. Wins WBC Light Heavyweight Title.

*1989*

* Mark Breland KO 5 Rafael Pineda, Atlantic City. Retains WBA Welterweight Title.

*1992*

* Reggie Johnson W 12 Steve Collins, East Rutherford, NJ. Wins vacant WBA Middleweight Title.

*1994*

* Michael Moorer W 12 Evander Holyfield, Las Vegas. Wins World Heavyweight Title.

* John John Molina W 12 Gregorio Vargas, Las Vegas. Retains IBF Super Featherweight Title.

* John Michael Johnson KO 11 Junior Jones, Las Vegas. Wins WBA Bantamweight Title.

*1995*

* George Foreman W 12 Axel Schulz, Las Vegas. Retains World Heavyweight Title.

* Danny Romero W 12 Francisco Tejedor, Las Vegas. Wins IBF Flyweight Title.
(Romero is the first American to win a Flyweight world title in 60-years)

*2006*

* Wladimir Klitschko KO 7 Chris Byrd, Mannheim, Germany. Wins IBF Heavyweight Title.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*1986
*
* Michael Spinks W 15 Larry Holmes, Las Vegas. Retains IBF Heavyweight Title.

Larry Holmes seemed to be fighting for a world title every time he entered the ring - whether it was for the WBC title which he won from Norton in 1978 and held until 1983 - or the IBF title after that.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*1994
*
* Michael Moorer W 12 Evander Holyfield, Las Vegas. Wins World Heavyweight Title.

Never rated Morer that highly and still can't believe he beat Holyfield :conf

Must take another look at that fight.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

* On this day in Boxing: April 23rd 

1907*

* Mike Sullivan W 20 Honey Mellody, Los Angeles. Wins California World Welterweight Title.

*1977*

* Carlos Zarate KO 4 Alfonso Zamora, Inglewood.

*1978*

* Danny Lopez KO 6 Jose DePaula, Los Angeles. Retains WBC Featherweight Title.

*1988*

* Simon Brown KO 14 Tyrone Trice, Berk-Ser-Mer, France. Wins vacant IBF Welterweight Title.

*1990*

* Paul Banke KO 9 Daniel Zaragoza, Los Angeles. Wins WBC Super Bantamweight Title.

*1993*

* Michael Nunn KO 6 Crawford Ashley, Memphis. Retains WBA Super middleweight Title.

*2000*

* Hideki Todaka KO 11 Yokthai Sithoar, Nagoya, Japan. Retains WBA Super Flyweight Title.

*2005*

* Antonio Margarito TKO Kermit Cintron, Las Vegas. Retains WBO Welterweight Title.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> * On this day in Boxing: April 23rd *
> 
> *2005*
> 
> * Antonio Margarito TKO Kermit Cintron, Las Vegas. Retains WBO Welterweight Title.


The first of 2 KO losses for Cintron against Margarito.

Cintron is due for a comeback fight in May - having not fought in over 2 years.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - April 24th*

*1916*

* Jack Britton W 20 Ted Lewis, New Orleans. Regains World Welterweight Title.

* Jimmy Wilde KO 11 Johnny Rosner, Liverpool. Retains World Flyweight Title.

*1931*

* Tony Canzoneri KO 3 Jack Berg, Chicago. Retains World Lightweight Title and wins World Super Lightweight Title.

*1953*

* Jimmy Carter KO 4 Tommy Collins, Boston. Retains World Lightweight Title. 
(Collins was dropped 7-times in round 3. Round 4 saw Collins dropped 3-more times before his handlers rushed into the ring to rescue their dazed fighter. Meeting the press after the bout, referee Tommy Rawson was asked why he hadn't called a halt. "Carter never hit him flush," he responded)

*1961*

* Harold Johnson KO 2 Von Clay, Philadelphia. 
(The first title fight in which both the mandatory 8-count and the 3-knockdown rule are applied)

*1971*

* Bob Foster W 15 Ray Anderson, Tampa. Retains World Light Heavyweight Title.

*1977*

* Miguel Canto W 15 Reyes Arnal, Caracas. Retains WBC Flyweight Title.

*1981*

* Hilario Zapata W 15 Rudy Crawford, San Francisco. Retains WBC Junior Flyweight Title.

*1998*

* Manuel Medina W 12 Hector Lizarraga, San Jose, CA. Regains IBF Featherweight Title.

*1999*

* Keith Holmes KO 7 Hassine Cherifi, Washington D.C. Regains WBC Middleweight Title.

* Sharmba Mithell W 12 Reggie Green, Washington D.C. Retains WBA Super Lightweight Title.

*2004*

* Vitali Klitschko KO 8 Corrie Sanders, Los Angeles. Wins vacant World Heavyweight Title.

* Jorge Arce KO 5 Melchor Cob-Castro, Chiapas, México. Retains WBC Junior Flyweight Title.

*2009*

** *Cory Spinks W 12 Deandre Latimore, St. Louis, MO. Wins vacant IBF Super Welterweight Title.

*2015*

* Danny Jacobs TKO Caleb Truax, Chicago. Retains WBA World middleweight title.

* Badou Jack W 12 Anthony Dirrell. Wins WBC World super middleweight title.

*Births*

* Roger Mayweather - 1961

Deaths - R.I.P

* Lou Ambers - 1995


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> *On this day in Boxing - April 24th*
> 
> *1916*
> 
> * Jack Britton W 20 Ted Lewis, New Orleans. Regains World Welterweight Title.


Between 1915 and 1921 Britton and Lewis opposed each other 20 times, for a total of 224 rounds.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

On this day 31 years ago one of Australia's best ever boxer Jeff Fenech won the IBF BW title in his 7th pro fight.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - April 25th*

*1916*

* Jack Dillon W 15 Battling Levinsky, Kansas City. Retains World Light Heavyweight Title.

* Harry Wills W 8 Sam Langford, St. Louis.

*1938*

* John Henry Lewis KO 4 Emilio Martinez, Minneapois. Retains World Light Heavyweight Title.

*1941*

* Lou Salica W 15 Lou Transporenti, Baltimore. Retains World Bantamweight Title.

*1950*

* Terry Allen W 15 Honore Pratesi, London. Wins vacant World Flyweight Title.

*1966*

* Emile Griffith W 15 Dick Tiger, NYC. Wins World Middleweight Title.

*1972*

* Ben Villaflor W 15 Alfredo Marcano, Honolulu. Wins WBA Super Featherweight Title.

*1976*

* Elisha Obed W 15 Sea Robinson, Abidjan, Ivory Coast. Retains WBC Super Welterweight Title.

*1981*

* Matthew Saad Muhammad KO 9 Murray Sutherland, Atlantic City. Retains WBC Light Heavyweight Title.

* Thomas Hearns KO 13 Randy Shields, Phoenix. Retains WBA Welterweight Title.

*1992*

* Paul Hodkinson KO 3 Steve Cruz, Belfast. Retains WBC Featherweight Title.

*1994*

* Julio Cesar Borboa KO 4 Jorge Luis Roman, Inglewood. Retains IBF Super Flyweight Title.

*1998*

* Roy Jones Jr. KO 4 Virgil Hill, Biloxi, Mississippi. Non-title fight.

* Gerry Penalosa Tech. Draw 2 Joel Luna Zarate, Manila. Retains WBC Super Flyweight Title.

*2009*

* Carl Froch KO 12 Jermain Taylor, Mashantucket, Connecticut. Retains WBC Super Middleweight Title.

* Felix Sturm KO 7 Koji Sato, Krefeld, Germany. Retains WBA Middleweight Title.

*2015*

* Wladimir Klitschko UD Bryant Jennings, New York. Retains World Heavyweight Titles.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - April 26th*

*1906*

* Jack Johnson W 15 Sam Langford, Chelsea, MA.

*1932*

* Gorilla Jones W 12 Young Terry, Trenton, NJ. Retains World Middleweight Title.

*1940*

* Henry Armstrong KO 7 Paul Junior, Boston. Retains World Welterweight Title.

*1975*

* George Foreman fights 5-exhibition fights in one night.

*1982*

* Davey Moore KO 5 Charlie Weir, Johannesburg. Retains WBA Super Welterweight Title. 
(From round two through round five, Moore dropped Weir 5-times)

*1985*

* Lester Ellis KO 13 Rod Sequenan, Melbourne. Retains IBF Super Featherweight Title.

*1986*

* Gary Hinton W 15 Reyes Cruz, Lucca, Italy. Wins vacant IBF Super Lightweight Title.

*1988*

* Brian Mitchell W 12 Jose Rivera, Madrid. Retains WBA Super Featherweight Title.

*1997*

* George Foreman W 12 Lou Savarese, Atlantic City.

*2003*

* James Toney W 12 Vassiliy Jirov, Ledyard, CT. Wins IBF Cruiserweight Title.

* Antonio Tarver W 12 Montell Griffin, Ledyard, CT. Wins vacant IBF & WBC Light Heavyweight Title.

* Oscar Larios W 12 Shigeru Nakazato, Tokyo, Japan. Retains WBC Super Bantamweight Title.

*2009*

* The Brockton, Massachusetts, Post Office is renamed the Rocky Marciano Post Office in honor of the former heavyweight champion.

*2014*

* Wladimir Klitschko TKO Alex Leapai, Germany. Retains World heavyweight titles.

* Omar Figueroa Jr SD Jerry Belmontes, California. Retains WBC World lightweight title.

* Keith Thurman RTD Julio Diaz. Retains interim WBA World welterweight title.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> *On this day in Boxing - April 26th*
> 
> *1975*
> 
> * George Foreman fights 5-exhibition fights in one night.


A most unusual thing to do as recently as 1975. The sort of thing that was more commonplace 40 or 50 years earlier.

Interestingly George didn't have a single competitive fight during 1975.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*2014
*
* Wladimir Klitschko TKO Alex Leapai, Germany. Retains World heavyweight titles.

One of the most forgettable high profile fights in recent times.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - April 27th*

*1910*

* Sam Langford ND 6 Stanley Ketchel, Philadelphia. Non-title fight. 
(Ketchel and Langford will have to fight again to settle the question of supremacy. They went a hard six-round bout at the National athletic club here and were both on their feet, able to continue, with plenty of strength and aggressiveness when the battle ended, with no decision by the referee. No knockdowns were scored in spite of the terrific hitting power of both men, and while there seems to be no doubt that they tried to do their best, they will probably come together in a longer fight in California next July for a large purse." - Marion Daily Star. Using a poll of 13 NY and Philadelphia newspapers, 7 had Langford ahead, 4 Ketchel, and 2 had it a draw. Thus, the mark of a Langford newspaper win)

*1956*

* Undefeated World Heavyweight Champion Rocky Marciano, 32, announces his retirement from the ring with a career log of 49-0 (43).

*1968*

* Jimmy Ellis W 15 Jerry Quarry, Oakland. Wins vacant WBA Heavyweight Title. 
(Later, it is revealed that Quarry fought with a broken bone in his back)

*1980*

* Alexis Arguello KO 5 Rolando Navarette, San Juan. Retains WBC Super Featherweight Title.

*1989*

* Simon Brown KO 7 Al Long, Washington DC Retains IBF Welterweight Title.

*2002*

* Johnny Tapia W 12 Manuel Medina, NYC. Wins IBF Featherweight Title.

*2013*

* Sergio Gabriel Martinez UD Martin Murray, Argentina. Retains WBC World middleweight title.

* Danny Garcia UD Zab Judah, New York. Retains World super lightweight titles.

* Peter Quillin TKO Fernando Guerrero. Retains WBO World middleweight title.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - April 28th*

*1943*

* Manuel Ortiz KO 6 Lupe Cardoza, Ft. Worth, TX. Retains World Bantamweight Title.

*1993*

* Gregorio Vargas KO 7 Paul Hodkinson, Dublin, Ireland. Wins WBC Featherweight Title.

*2001*

* Joe Calzaghe KO 1 Mario Veit, Cardiff, Wales.

* Andrew Lewis W 12 Larry Marks, NYC. Retains WBA Welterweight Title.

*2007*

* Stipe Drews W 12 Silvio Branco, Stuttgart, Germany. Wins WBA Light Heavyweight Title.

* Felix Sturm W 12 Javier Castillejo, Oberhausen, Germany. Regains WBA Middleweight Title.

* Juan Diaz KO 8 Acelino Freitas, Mashantucket, Connecticut. Retains WBA Lightweight Title.

*2012*

* Jhonny Gonzalez UD Elio Rojas, Mexico. Retains WBC World featherweight title.

* Chad Dawson MD Bernard Hopkins, New Jersey. Retains WBC World light heavyweight title.

*Deaths - R.I.P*

* Mickey Walker - 1981

* Tim Anderson, 36, shoots his former promoter, Rick (Elvis) Parker, 39, to death inside a Lake Buena Vista, FL. hotel room - 1995


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*1968
*
* Jimmy Ellis W 15 Jerry Quarry, Oakland. Wins vacant WBA Heavyweight Title.
(Later, it is revealed that Quarry fought with a broken bone in his back)

Underrated fighter Jimmy Ellis. Quarry also to a degree. Both unfortunate to be part of an extremely strong heavyweight era.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

* On this day in Boxing: April 29th*

*1904

* Dixie Kid W disq. 20 Joe Walcott, San Francisco. Wins World Welterweight Title. 
(Referee "Duck" Sullivan is lucky to escape the ring with his life. Walcott's manager, Tom O'Rourke and promoter Alex Greggains rushed the ring and attacked Sullivan, knocking out 2 of his teeth, immediately after he awarded Dixie Kid the title)

1913

* Johnny Kilbane D 20 Joe Dundee, Vernon, CA. Retains World Featherweight Title.

1917

* Jimmy Wilde KO 2 Dick Heasman, London. Retains World Flyweight Title.

1932

* Mickey Walker W 10 King Levinsky, Chicago.

1946

* Tippy Larkin W 12 Willie Joyce, Boston. Wins vacant World Super Lightweight Title.

1963

* Ralph Dupas W 15 Denny Moyer, New Orleans. Wins World Super Welterweight Title.

1978

* Alexis Arguello KO 5 Rey Tam, Inglewood. Retains WBC Super Featherweight Title.

1985

* Tony Tubbs W 15 Greg Page, Buffalo. Wins WBA Heavyweight Title.

1995

* Bernard Hopkins KO 7 Segundo Mercado, Landover, MD. Wins vacant IBF Middleweight Title.

* Vincent Pettway KO 6 Simon Brown, Landover, MD. Retains IBF Super Welterweight Title.

* Vuyani Bungu W 12 Victor Llerena, Johannesburg, South Africa. Retains IBF Super Bantamweight Title.

* Mbulelo Botile KO 2 Harold Mestre, Johannesburg. Wins IBF Bantamweight Title.

2000

* Lennox Lewis KO 2 Michael Grant, NYC. Retains World Heavyweight Title.

* Keith Holmes KO 11 Robert McCracken, London. Retains WBC Middleweight Title.

* Paul Ingle KO 11 Junior Jones, NYC. Retains IBF Featherweight Title.

2005

* Mahyar Monshipour KO 6 Shigeru Nakazato, Marseille, France. Retains WBA Super Bantamweight Title.

* Roberto Vasquez KO 10 Bebis Mendoza, Panama City, Panama. Wins WBA Junior Flyweight Title.*


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing: April 30th*

*1901*

* Terry McGovern KO 4 Oscar Gardner, San Francisco. Retains World Featherweight Title.

*1908*

* Abe Attell KO 4 Tommy Sullivan, San Francisco. Retains World Featherweight Title.

*1928*

* Jack Sharkey KO 1 Jack Delaney, NYC.

*1946*

* Ike Williams KO 8 Enrique Bolanos, Los Angeles. Retains NBA Lightweight Title.

*197*

** *Erbito Salavarria W 15 Susumu Hanagata, Quezon City. Retains WBC Flyweight Title.

*1976*

* Muhammad Ali W 15 Jimmy Young, Landover, MD.

*1977*

* Guty Espadas KO 13 Alfonso Lopez, Merida, Mexico. Retains WBA Flyweight Title.

*1986*

* Dennis Andries W 15 J.B. Williamson, Edmonton, England. Wins WBC Light Heavyweight Title.

*1988*

* Miguel Lora W 12 Lucio Lopez, Cartagena. Retains WBC Bantamweight Title.

*1989*

* Pernell Whitaker KO 3 Louie Lomeli, Norfolk, VA. Retains IBF Lightweight Title.

*1998*

* Mauricio Pastrana KO 4 Anis Roga, Ft. Lauderdale, FL. Retains IBF Junior Flyweight Title.

*2005*

* James Toney No-Contest 12 John Ruiz, NYC. 
(Referee: Steve Smoger | Judge: Don Ackerman 116-111 | Judge: Guy Jutras 116-111 | Judge: Tom Schreck 115-112. Unanimous decision in favor of Toney changed to a no-contest after he tests positive for a banned substance)

* Luis Perez KO 6 Luis Bolano, NYC. Retains IBF Super Flyweight Title.

*2009*

* Celestino Caballero W 12 Jeffrey Mathebula, Panama City, Panama. Retains WBA/IBF Super Bantamweight Title.

*Births*

* Eddie Mustafa Muhammad - 1952

* Carlos Baldomir - 1971


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

* On this day in Boxing: May 1st **Floyd Mayweather Jr vs Sugar Shane Mosley** *

*1900*

* Jack Johnson KO 7 Jim Scanlon, Galveston, Texas.

*1902*

* Harry Forbes D 20 Johnny Reagan, St. Louis. Retains World Bantamweight Title.

*1914*

* Harry Wills W 10 Sam Langford, New Orleans.

*1917*

* Freddie Welsh ND 10 Johnny Kilbane, NYC.

*1925*

* Pancho Villa W 15 Clever Sencio, Manila. Retains World Flyweight Title.

*1933*

* Kid Chocolate W 10 Johnny Farr, Philadelphia. Retains World Super Featherweight Title.

*1934*

* Vince Dundee W 15 Al Diamond, Paterson, NJ. Retains New York & NBA Middleweight Title.

*1957*

* Sugar Ray Robinson KO 5 Gene Fullmer, Chicago. 
(Wins World Middleweight Title for the fourth time_

*1959*

* Floyd Patterson KO 11 Brian London, Indianapolis. Retains World Heavyweight Title.

*1982*

* Santos Laciar KO 13 Juan Herrera, Merida, Mexico. Regains WBA Flyweight Title.

*1983*

* Edwin Rosario W 12 Jose Luis Ramirez, Hato Rey, Puerto Rico. Wins vacant WBC Lightweight Title.

*1990*

* Sot Chitalada W 12 Carlos Salazar, Bangkok. Retains WBC Flyweight Title.

*1998*

* Chatchai Sasakul KO 5 Young-Soon Chang, Bangkok, Thailand. Retains WBC Flyweight Title.

*2001*

* A jury in Los Angeles awards $55.4-million to the family of Cindy Cortez, the daughter of referee Joe Cortez. Ms. Cortez was involved in a car accident that left her quadriplegic. The defendant was Continental General Tire.

*2002*

* Veerapol Sahaprom W 12 Julio Coronel, Nanthaburi, Thailand. Retains WBC Bantamweight Title.

*2003*

* Veerapol Sahaprom W 12 Hugo Dianzo, Bangkok. Retains WBC Bantamweight Title.

*2004*

* Kelvin Davis KO 8 Ezra Sellers, Miami, FL Wins vacant IBF Cruiserweight Title.

* Veerapol Sahaprom KO 12 Julio Cesar Avila, Nongkhai, Thailand. Retains WBC Bantamweight Title.

*2010*

* Floyd Mayweather Jr W 12 Sugar Shane Mosley, Las Vegas. 
(Referee: Kenny Bayless | judge: Dave Moretti 119-109 | judge: Robert Hoyle 118-110 | judge: Adalaide Byrd 119-109)

*Births*

* John Henry Lewis - 1914

* Gaby Canizales - 1960

* Clinton Woods - 1972


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> *On this day in Boxing: April 30th*
> 
> *1976*
> 
> * Muhammad Ali W 15 Jimmy Young, Landover, MD.


The 21 pounds lighter Jimmy Young, gave Muhammad Ali a lot more trouble than most anticipated he would. In addition, Young continually frustrated Ali by ducking his head outside the ropes throughout the bout. This occurred no less than 6 times.

Muhammad Ali received more for training expenses - $200,000, than Jimmy Young did for the fight - $85,000. In addition, Ali was paid $1.6 million for the fight.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> The 21 pounds lighter Jimmy Young, gave Muhammad Ali a lot more trouble than most anticipated he would. In addition, Young continually frustrated Ali by ducking his head outside the ropes throughout the bout. This occurred no less than 6 times.
> 
> Muhammad Ali received more for training expenses - $200,000, than Jimmy Young did for the fight - $85,000. In addition, Ali was paid $1.6 million for the fight.


Wow, those purses. There were talks of robbery associated with this fight too.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

* On this day in Boxing: May 2nd **Floyd Mayweather Jr vs Manny Pacquiao** *

*1904*

* Stanley Ketchel KO 1 Kid Tracy, Butte, MT. 
(Ketchel's pro debut)

*1924*

* Young Stribling W 10 Tommy Burns, Toronto.

*1947*

* Sandy Saddler KO 3 Joe Brown, New Orleans.

*1954*

* Jimmy Carruthers W 12 Chamrem Songkitrat, Bangkok. Retains World Bantamweight Title.

*1976*

* Luis Estaba W 15 Juan Alvarez, Caracas. Retains WBC Junior Flyweight Title.

*1998*

* Fabrice Tiozzo KO 1 Terry Ray, Paris. Retains WBA Cruiserweight Title.

* Hassine Cherifi W 12 Keith Holmes, Paris. Wins WBC Middleweight Title.

*2009*

* Manny Pacquiao KO 2 Ricky Hatton, Las Vegas. Wins World Super Lightweight Title.

* Humberto Soto KO 9 Benoit Gaudet, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Super Featherweight Title.

* Anselmo Moreno W 12 Wladimir Sidorenko, Bremen, Germany. Retains WBA Bantamweight Title.

*2015*

* Floyd Mayweather Jr W 12 Manny Pacquiao, Las Vegas. Retains World WBC and WBA Welterweight and wins WBO Welterweight Title.
(Billed as Fight of the Century. The fight broke PPV viewership records in the United States, with 4.6 million buys and over $410 million in revenue, surpassing the previous $150 million revenue record set by Floyd Mayweather vs. Saúl Álvarez, the 2.48 million buy record set by 2007's Oscar De La Hoya vs. Floyd Mayweather Jr. Judges Scores; Burt Clements: 116-112, Glenn Feldman: 116-112, Dave Moretti: 118-110.)

* Vasyl Lomachenko KO Gamalier Rodriguez. Retains WBO World featherweight title.

*Births*

* Jeff Harding - 1965


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Wow, those purses. There were talks of robbery associated with this fight too.


Two of the judges had it pretty wide too.

I was a huge Ali fan. But I think he got a very good run with judges along the way.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

On this day in Boxing - May 3rd

*1934*

* Marcel Thil W 15 Gustave Roth, Paris. Retains World Middleweight Title.

*1940*

* Sammy Angott W 15 Davey Day, Louisville. Wins vacant NBA Lightweight Title.

*1946*

* Sal Bartolo KO 6 Spider Armstrong, Boston. Retains NBA Featherweight Title.

*1969*

* Nicolino Locche W 15 Carlos Hernandez, Buenos Aires. Retains World Super Lightweight Title.

*1985*

* Elly Pical KO 8 Joo Do Chun, Djakarta. Wins IBF Super Flyweight Title.

*1987*

* Bobby Czyz KO 6 Jim McDonald, Atlantic City. Retains IBF Light Heavyweight Title.

*1996*

* Mark Johnson KO 1 Francisco Tejedor, Anaheim, CA. Wins vacant IBF Flyweight Title.

*1997*

* Robin Reid W 12 Henry Wharton, Manchester. Retains WBC Super Middleweight Title.

* Naseem Hamed KO 1 Billy Hardy, Manchester. Retains IBF Featherweight Title.

*2003*

* Oscar De La Hoya KO 7 Yory Boy Campas, Las Vegas. Retains World Super Welterweight Title.

* Erik Morales KO 5 Fernando Velardez, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Featherweight Title.

* Joge Arce Tech. Win 6 Melchor Cob-Castro, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Junior Flyweight Title.

*2004*

* Manager Robert Mittleman, 61, pleads guilty to fixing fights and trying to pay a federal prosecutor and judge to have a case against one of his indicted boxers dismissed.

*2007*

* Edwin Valero KO 8 Nobuhito Honmo, Tokyo. Retains WBA Super Featherweight Title.

* Hozumi Hasegawa W 12 Simpiwe Vetyeka, Tokyo. Retains WBC Bantamweight Title.

* Alexander Munoz W 12 Nobuo Nashiro, Tokyo. Retains WBA Super Flyweight Title.

*2008*

* Oscar De La Hoya W 12 Steve Forbes, Carson, CA

*2014*

* Floyd Mayweather Jr MD Marcos Rene Maidana, Las Vegas, Nevada. Retains WBC & Wins WBA World welterweight title.

* Amir Khan UD Luis Collazo, Las Vegas.

*Births*

* Sugar Ray Robinson - 1921

* Jose Torres - 1936

* Vicente Saldivar - 1943

* Carlos DeLeon - 1959

* Jesus Salud - 1963


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> On this day in Boxing - May 3rd
> 
> *2004*
> 
> * Manager Robert Mittleman, 61, pleads guilty to fixing fights and trying to pay a federal prosecutor and judge to have a case against one of his indicted boxers dismissed.


*Mittleman faces up to 20 years in prison*

LAS VEGAS -- A well-known boxing manager has pleaded guilty
to fixing fights and trying to pay a federal prosecutor and judge
$15,000 to have a case against one of his indicted boxers
dismissed, authorities said Monday.

Robert Mittleman, 61, of Oak Park, Ill., pleaded guilty to two
counts of sports bribery and one count of bribery of a public
official, according to a plea memo unsealed by court order last
week and made public on Monday.

Mittleman admitted that he arranged for boxer Thomas Williams,
also known as "Top Dog," to lose a match with Brian Nielsen in
Denmark on March 31, 2000, the guilty plea memo states.

Mittleman said Mogens Palle, a Danish boxing promoter, contacted
him to set up the fight.

Williams lost the match in the third round and was paid up to
$40,000 by Palle for throwing the fight. Mittleman was paid $1,000
to arrange the fight, according to the plea memo.

Mittleman also admitted that in July 2000, at the request of
boxing promoter Robert Mitchell, he arranged for Williams to lose
an Aug. 12, 2000, boxing match against Richie Melito Jr. in Las
Vegas.

Williams lost to Melito in the first round. Mittleman was again paid
$1,000 to fix the fight, and Williams got $15,000 for taking the
dive, the plea agreement said.

The two fought on the undercard of the Evander Holyfield-John
Ruiz WBA heavyweight title fight.

After learning that Williams had been indicted on federal sports
bribery charges, Mittleman contacted an undercover officer in Las
Vegas on Oct. 30, 2003. He told the officer he would pay an
assistant U.S. attorney and a U.S. District Court judge $15,000 to
drop the case.

Mittleman gave the undercover officer $3,000 as a down payment,
authorities said.

Mittleman, who briefly managed Oscar de la Hoya when he turned
pro after the 1992 Olympics, will be sentenced July 26 before U.S.
District Judge Robert C. Jones.

He faces up to five years in prison and a $250,000 fine on the
sports bribery charge, and up to 15 years imprisonment and a
$250,000 fine on the bribery of a public official charge.

Mittleman was released on his own recognizance pending
sentencing.

The plea memo indicates that Mittleman will testify in the trial
of Williams and fight manager Robert Mitchell, who are both charged
in federal court with sports bribery and conspiracy to commit
sports bribery. Their trial is scheduled for August.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Following on from the Robert Mittleman story above.

Mittleman cooperated with the authorities and was subsequently sentenced to 6 months home detention, fined $2,000 and ordered to perform 250 hours of community service.

Robert Mitchell, also caught up in the saga, didn't fare so well. He was sentenced to 37 months jail.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Following on from the Robert Mittleman story above.
> 
> Mittleman cooperated with the authorities and was subsequently sentenced to 6 months home detention, fined $2,000 and ordered to perform 250 hours of community service.
> 
> Robert Mitchell, also caught up in the saga, didn't fare so well. He was sentenced to 37 months jail.


Wow. There are some truths to that story Mosley came out with last week,


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - May 4th*

1900

* Joe Walcott W 25 Mysterious Billy Smith, NYC.

1910

* Harry Lewis KO 3 Peter Brown, Paris. Retains World Welterweight Title.

1935

* Marcel Thil KO 14 Vilda Jaks, Paris. Retains World Middleweight Title.

1962

* Eder Jofre KO 10 Herman Marquez, San Francisco. Retains World Bantamweight Title.

1975

* Salvador Sanchez KO 3 Al Gardeno, Veracruz, Mexico. 
(Sanchez' pro debut)

1980

* Leo Randolph KO 15 Ricardo Cardona, Seattle. Wins WBA Super Bantamweight Title.

1985

* Daniel Zaragoza W DQ. 7 Freddie Jackson, Oranjestad, Aruba. Wins vacant WBC Super Bantamweight Title.

1991

* Orlando Canizales KO 8 Billy Hardy, Laredo, TX. Retains IBF Bantamweight Title.

1993

* Reggie Johnson W 12 Wayne Harris, Denver, CO. Retains WBA Middleweight Title.

1997

* Arturo Gatti KO 8 Calvin Grove, Atlantic City. Non-title fight.

2007

* Hugo Cazares KO 2 Wilfrido Perez, Las Vegas. Retains World Junior Flyweight Title.

2013

* Wladimir Klitschko TKO Francesco Pianeta, Germany. Retains World heavyweight titles.

* Floyd Mayweather Jr UD Robert Guerrero, Las Vegas. Wins WBC World welterweight Title.
(This was Mayweather's first fight since being released from jail, and was the first time Mayweather has fought on Showtime PPV after a long relationship with HBO. Mayweather was guaranteed $32 million for the fight)

* Abner Mares TKO Daniel Ponce De Leon. Wins WBC World welterweight title.

Births

* Kevin Rooney - 1956

* Wifredo Rivera - 1969


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> *On this day in Boxing - May 4th*
> 
> 1900
> 
> * Joe Walcott W 25 Mysterious Billy Smith, NYC.


Mysterious Billy Smith - I get a laugh out of the name every time I see it :lol:

One of the more interesting names in the history of boxing.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - May 5th **Oscar De La Hoya vs Floyd Mayweather***

1905

* Jimmy Britt KO 20 Jabez White, San Francisco. Retains World Lightweight Title.

1922

* Lew Tendler W 15 Johnny Dundee, NYC.

1944

* Sal Bartolo W 15 Phil Terranova, Boston. Retains NBA Featherweight Title.

1947

* Ezzard Charles W 10 Archie Moore, Cincinnati.

1973

* Eder Jofre (age 37) W 15 Jose Legra, Brazil. Wins WBC Featherweight Title. 
(An amazing accomplishment considering it had been 7-years since Jofre's retirement. Jofre's last dance was a losing bid to regain the World Bantamweight Title from Fighting Harada)

1983

* Santos Laciar KO 2 Shuichi Hozumi, Shizuoka, Japan. Retains WBA Flyweight Title.

1984

* Osvaldo Ocasio KO 15 John Odhiambo, Guaynabo, Puerto Rico. Retains WBA Cruiserweight Title.

1986

* Rene Arredondo KO 5 Lonnie Smith, Los Angeles. Wins WBC Super Lightweight Title.

1993

* Crisanto Espana W 12 Rodolfo Aguilar, Belfast, Ireland. Retains WBA Welterweight Title.

2001

* Joel Casamayor W 12 Edwin Santana, Philadelphia, MS. Retains WBA Super Featherweight Title.

2004

* Manny Siaca W 12 Anthony Mundine, Sydney, Australia. Wins WBA Super Middleweight Title.

2007

* Floyd Mayweather W 12 Oscar De La Hoya, Las Vegas. Wins WBC Super Welterweight Title.
(Despite De La Hoya's insistence that money was not a factor, the Mayweather-De La Hoya bout set the record for most PPV buys for a boxing match with 2.7 million households, breaking the previous record of 1.95 million for Evander Holyfield-Mike Tyson II. About $120 million in revenue was generated by the PPV, another record. Including percentages De La Hoya earned $58 million for the bout, the highest purse ever for a fighter at that time)

2012

* Floyd Mayweather Jr UD Miguel Cotto, Las Vegas. Wins WBA Super World super welterweight title.

* Saul Alvarez UD Shane Mosley, Las Vegas. Retains WBC World super welterweight title.

Births

* Duke McKenzie - 1963

* Dariusz Michalczewski - 1968

* Daniel Reyes - 1972


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - May 6th*

*1898*

* James J. Jeffries W 20 Tom Sharkey, San Francisco.

*1900*

* Jack Johnson KO 2 Jim McCormick, Galveston.

*1920*

* Johnny Wilson W 12 Mike O'Dowd, Boston. Wins World Middleweight Title.

*1967*

* Carlos Monzon D 10 Bennie Briscoe, Buenos Aires.

*1978*

* Victor Galindez W 15 Yaqui Lopez, Via Reggio, Italy. Retains WBA Light Heavyweight Title. 
(A rematch from their controversial fight from 9/77. This time Galindez wins without controversy, via unanimous scores of 148-145, 146-144, 148-146)

* Ricardo Cardona KO 12 Soo Hwan Hong, Seoul. Wins WBA Super Bantamweight Title.

* Netmoi Varasingh W 15 Freddy Castillo, Bangkok. Wins WBC Junior Flyweight Title.

*1985*

* Santos Laciar W 15 Antoine Montero, Grenoble. Retains WBA Flyweight Title.

*1988*

* Rolando Bohol W 15 Cho Woon Park, Manila. Retains IBF Flyweight Title.

*1989*

* Roy Jones Jr. KO 2 Ricky Randall, Pensacola. 
(Jones' pro debut)

*1994*

* Lennox Lewis KO 8 Phil Jackson, Atlantic City. Retains WBC Heavyweight Title.

* Kevin Kelly W 12 Jesse Benevides, Atlantic City. Retains WBC Featherweight Title.

*1995*

* Oscar De La Hoya KO 2 Rafael Ruelas, Las Vegas. Wins IBF Lightweight Title.

* Gabriel Ruelas KO 11 Jimmy Garcia, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Super Featherweight Title.

* Johnny Tapia Tech. Draw 8 Ricardo Vargas, Las Vegas.

*1998*

* Former WBA Heavyweight Champion Bruce Seldon, 31, admits to giving marijuana and having sex with a 15-year old girl, and pleads guilty in Superior Court in Camden, New Jersey, to two counts of endangering the welfare of a child.

*2000*

* Juan Carlos Gomez KO 3 Imamu Mayfield, Swissotel, Neuss, Germany. Retains WBC Cruiserweight Title.

* Glenn Catley KO 12 Markus Beyer, Frankfurt, Germany. Wins WBC Super Middleweight Title.

* Paul Spadafora W Maj. Tech dec. 10 Mike Griffith, Pittsburgh. Retains IBF Lightweight Title.

* Johnny Tapia W 12 Pedro Javier Torres, Las Cruces, New Mexico.

*2006*

* Oscar De La Hoya KO 6 Ricardo Mayorga, Las Vegas. Regains WBC Super Welterweight Title.

* Jose Antonio Rivera W 12 Alex Garcia, Worcester, Massachusetts. Wins WBA Super Welterweight Title.

* Luis Perez W 12 Dimitri Kirilov, Worcester, Massachusetts. Retains IBF Super Flyweight Title.

* Eagle Kyowa W 12 Rodel Moyal, Tokyo. Retains WBC Minimumweight Title.

* Muhammad Rachman KO 6 Omar Soto, Jakarta, Indonesia. Retains IBF Minimumweight Title.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing: May 7th **Diego Corrales vs Jose Luis Castillo** 2005 Fight of the Year*

*1937*

* Lou Ambers W 15 Tony Canzoneri, NYC. Wins World Lightweight Title.

*1958*

* Joe Brown KO 8 Ralph Dupas, Houston. Retains World Lightweight Title.

*1965*

* Vicente Saldivar KO 15 Raul Rojas, Los Angeles. Retains World Featherweight Title.
(Rojas is counted out with 10-seconds remaining in the 15th-round)

*1975*

* Miguel de Oliveira W 15 Jose Duran, Monte Carlo. Wins vacant WBC Super Welterweight Title.

*1990*

* Raul Perez KO 9 Gerardo Martinez, Inglewood. Retains WBC Bantamweight Title.

*1994*

* Gerald McClellan KO 1 Julian Jackson, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Middleweight Title.

* Terry Norris W 12 Simon Brown, Las Vegas. Regains WBC Super Welterweight Title.

* Julio Cesar Chavez TW 8 Frankie Randall, Las Vegas. Regains WBC Super Lightweight Title. (Although given the opportunity to continue, Chavez quits after being cut by an unintentional head butt. Strangely, the judges have Chavez ahead at the time of the stoppage)

* Jesse James Leija W 12 Azumah Nelson, Las Vegas. Wins WBC Super Featherweight Title.

* Ricardo Lopez W 12 Kermin Guardia, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Strawweight Title.

*2005*

* Diego Corrales KO 10 Jose Luis Castillo, Las Vegas. Wins World Lightweight Title.
(One of the greatest fights of all time! 2005 Fight of the Year! Judges scoring at time of stoppage: Daniel Van de Wiele (86-85 Corrales), Paul Smith (87-84 Castillo), Lou Moret (87-84 Corrales)

*2011*

* Manny Pacquiao UD Shane Mosley, Las Vegas. Retains WBO World Welterweight Title.


----------



## mike_bngs (Jun 4, 2013)

All great Oz fighters


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> *On this day in Boxing - May 5th **Oscar De La Hoya vs Floyd Mayweather***
> 
> 1905
> 
> * Jimmy Britt KO 20 Jabez White, San Francisco. Retains World Lightweight Title.


In Australia we use Jimmy Britt as rhyming slang for taking a shit


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> *On this day in Boxing - May 5th **Oscar De La Hoya vs Floyd Mayweather***
> 
> 2004
> 
> * Manny Siaca W 12 Anthony Mundine, Sydney, Australia. Wins WBA Super Middleweight Title.


Siacca dropped Mundine in the 2nd round and bullied his way to a points win.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> *On this day in Boxing - May 6th*
> 
> *1967*
> 
> * Carlos Monzon D 10 Bennie Briscoe, Buenos Aires.


One of an almost amazing 9 draws on Monzon's record.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

* On this day in Boxing: May 8th **Manny Pacquiao vs Juan Manuel Marquez I** *

*1900*

* Tom Sharkey KO 3 Joe Choynski, Tattersall's Chicago, Ill. 
(A left to the jaw dropped Choynski just as the bell ended the 2nd round. When he tried to answer for the 3rd round, Choynski fell over onto his back, and referee Hogan awarded the bout to Sharkey)

*1907*

* Tommy Burns W 20 Philadelphia Jack O'Brien, Los Angeles. Retains World Heavyweight Title.

*1936*

* Tony Canzoneri W 10 Jimmy McLarnin, NYC.

*1976*

* Esteban DeJesus W 15 Ishimatsu Suzuki, Bayamon, Puerto Rico. Wins WBC Lightweight Title.

* Carlos Zarate KO 9 Rodolfo Martinez, Inglewood. Wins WBC Bantamweight Title.

*1982*

* Ray Mancini KO 1 Art Frias, Las Vegas. Wins WBA Lightweight Title.

* Salvador Sanchez W 15 Rocky Garcia, Dallas. Retains WBC Featherweight Title.

*1987*

* Jeff Fenech KO 4 Samart Payakaroon, Sydney. Wins WBC Super Bantamweight Title.

*1990*

* Bobby Czyz W 12 Don LaLonde, Las Vegas. Retains WBA Cruiserweight Title.

*1993*

* Lennox Lewis W 12 Tony Tucker, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Heavyweight Title.

* Gerald McClellan KO 5 Julian Jackson, Las Vegas. Wins WBC Middleweight Title.

* Julio Cesar Chavez KO 6 Terrance Alli, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Super Lightweight Title.

*1999*

* Sven Ottke W 12 Gabriel Hernandez, Dusseldorf, Germany. Retains IBF Super Middleweight Title.

* Nestor Garza KO 8 Carlos Barreto, Las Vegas. Retains WBA Super Bantamweight Title.

* Erik Morales KO 9 Juan Carlos Ramirez, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Super Bantamweight Title.

*2001*

* Paul Spadafora W 12 Joel Perez, Pittsburgh, PA. Retains IBF Lightweight Title

*2004*

* Manny Pacquiao D 12 Juan Manuel Marquez, Las Vegas. Retains World Featherweight Title.

*Births*

* Fritzie Zivic - 1913

* Sonny Liston - 1932

* Fabrice Tiozzo - 1969


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> * On this day in Boxing: May 8th **Manny Pacquiao vs Juan Manuel Marquez I** *
> 
> *1987*
> 
> * Jeff Fenech KO 4 Samart Payakaroon, Sydney. Wins WBC Super Bantamweight Title.


Jeff Fenech, in only his 16th pro fight, adds a world title in a second weight division, and this was only the start of what was to come.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> * On this day in Boxing: May 8th **Manny Pacquiao vs Juan Manuel Marquez I** *
> 
> *1976*
> 
> * Carlos Zarate KO 9 Rodolfo Martinez, Inglewood. Wins WBC Bantamweight Title.


What a beast Carlos Zarate was. He went into the Martinez fight 39-0 with all but one of those wins by stoppage.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing: May 9th*

*1905*

* Jack Johnson ND 6 Joe Jeanette, Philadelphia.

*1908*

* Stanley Ketchel KO 20 Jack Sullivan, Colma, CA. Wins vacant World Middleweight Title.

*1930*

** *Young Jack Thompson W 15 Jackie Fields, Detroit. Wins NBA Welterweight Title.

*1941*

* Billy Soose W 15 Ken Overlin, NYC. Wins World Middleweight Title.

*1964*

* Sugar Ramos W 15 Floyd Robertson, Accra. Retains World Featherweight Title. 
(Because of the controversy surrounding the disputed split decision, The Ghana Boxing Authority ruled the bout a no-contest, then declared Robertson the winner. The WBA and the British Boxing Board of Control ruled that Ramos remained champion)

*1970*

* Vicente Saldivar W 15 Johnny Famechon, Rome. Wins WBC Featherweight Title. 
*Saldivar regains the title, in only his second comeback bout, after retiring in 1967)

*1971*

* Carlos Monzon KO 3 Nino Benvenuti, Monte Carlo. Retains World Middleweight Title.

*1983*

* Rafael Orono W 12 Raul Valdez, Caracas, Venezuela. Retains WBC Super Flyweight Title.

*1988*

* Kaokor Galaxy W 12 Wilfredo Vasquez, Bangkok. Wins WBA Bantamweight Title.

*1992*

* Terry Norris KO 4 Meldrick Taylor, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Super Welterweight Title.

*1998*

* Sugar Shane Mosley KO 8 John John Molina, Atlantic City. Retains IBF Lightweight Title.

*2001*

* In Montreal, Quebec, former WBC Super Middleweight Champion Davey Hilton, 37, is sentenced to 7-years in prison for sexually assaulting two underage sisters.

*2009*

* Chad Dawson W 12 Antonio Tarver, Las Vegas. Retains IBF Light Heavyweight Title.

*2015*

* Saul Alvarez KO James Kirkland, Texas.

*Births*

* Terry Downes - 1936

* Iran Barkley - 1960


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> *On this day in Boxing: May 9th*
> 
> *1970*
> 
> ...


The final fight of John Famechon's career. Relinquishing the WBC title he won against Legra and defended twice successfully against Harada. Famechon being the only fighter to ever beat Harada twice.

Famechon, always a fitness fanatic, was hit by a car whilst jogging in 1991. He did well to survive the accident and is still in good humour these days despite the permanent injuries he sustained.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - May 10th*

*1935*

* Tony Canzoneri W 15 Lou Ambers, NYC. Regains vacant World Lightweight Title.

*1940*

* Lew Jenkins KO 3 Lou Ambers, NYC. Wins World Lightweight Title.

*1961*

* Duilio Loi W 15 Carlos Ortiz, Milan. Retains World Super Lightweight Title.

*1969*

* Victor Galindez KO 4 Ramon Ruiz, Buenos Aires. 
(Galindez's pro debut)

*1989*

* Mike McCallum W 12 Herol Graham, Kensington, England. Wins vacant WBA Middleweight Title.

*1991*

* James Toney KO 11 Michael Nunn, Davenport, IA. Wins IBF Middleweight Title. 
(Toney, 22, upsets the 20-1 odds against him)

* Michael Carbajal W 12 Hector Patri, Davenport, IA. Retains IBF Junior Flyweight Title.

*1996*

* Evander Holyfield KO 5 Bobby Czyz, NYC.

* Lennox Lewis W 10 Ray Mercer, NYC.

* Tim Witherspoon KO 5 Jorge Luis Gonzalez, NYC.

*1997*

* William Joppy W 12 Peter Venancio, Coconut Grove, FL. Retains WBA Middleweight Title.

* Orzubek Nazarov KO 7 Leavander Johnson, Coconut Grove, FL. Retains WBA Lightweight Title.

* Antonio Cermeno W 12 Angel Chacon, Coconut Grove, FL. Retains WBA Super Bantamweight Title.

*2005*

* Former middleweight, cruiserweight world champion, and current heavyweight contender James Toney is suspended for 90 days and fined $10,000 after steroids were found in his post fight drug test following his April 30 fight with John Ruiz in NYC.

*2008*

* Timothy Bradley W 12 Junior Whitter, Nottingham, England. Wins WBC Super Lightweight Title.

*2014*

* Bermane Stiverne TKO Chris Arreola, California. Wins WBC World heavyweight title.

*Births*

* Genaro Hernandez - 1966


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> *On this day in Boxing - May 10th*
> 
> *1989*
> 
> * Mike McCallum W 12 Herol Graham, Kensington, England. Wins vacant WBA Middleweight Title.


The first of three unsuccessful tilts at a world title for 'Bomber' Graham. Few went closer without actually winning one.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> *On this day in Boxing - May 10th*
> 
> *1991*
> 
> ...


Toney, the 20-1 shot, trailed badly on all 3 cards prior to the KO too.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - May 11th*

*1900*

* James J. Jeffries KO 23 James J. Corbett, Coney Island. Retains World Heavyweight Title. 
("The finishing blow came suddenly and was a startling surprise. Corbett had been making a wonderful battle. His defense was absolutely perfect, and while he was lacking in strength, he had more than held his own and stood an excellent chance of winning the fight had it gone the limit. He had not been badly punished and had managed to mark his man severely. The winning punch was a short left to the jaw. Corbett dropped like weight and was clear out. Jeffries showed his ability to take punishment at any distance and hard. He was clearly outboxed and at times was made to look like a novice. The crowd, which numbered fully eight thousand, was with Corbett and his defeat fell upon a silent crowd. There were cheers for him when he revived and left the ring, and he was generally given more consideration than the victor. Corbett is still a factor in pugilistic fame. He has regained much of his old time form. The battle was clean and it is doubtful if there was a single infraction of the rules." - Durango Democrat)

*1906*

* Abe Attell D 20 Kid Herman, Los Angeles. Retains World Featherweight Title.

*1936*

* Petey Sarron W 15 Freddie Miller, Washington D.C. Wins World Featherweight Title.

*1937*

* Freddie Steele KO 3 Frank Battaglia, Seattle. Retains New York & NBA Middleweight Title.

*1977*

* Ken Norton KO 1 Duane Bobick, NYC.

*1980*

* Matthew Saad Muhammad KO 5 Louis Pergaud, Halifax, Canada. Retains WBC Light Heavyweight Title.

*1981*

* Gerry Cooney KO 1 Ken Norton, NYC.

*1991*

* Dave McAuley W 12 Pedro Feliciano, Belfast. Retains IBF Flyweight Title.

*1994*

* Steve Collins KO 5 Chris Pyatt, Sheffield, England.

*2002*

* Diobelys Hurtado KO 7 Randall Bailey, San Juan, Puerto Rico.

*Births*

* Mark Breland - 1963

* Oba Carr - 1971


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> *On this day in Boxing - May 11th*
> 
> *1981*
> 
> * Gerry Cooney KO 1 Ken Norton, NYC.


Kenny Norton's final fight. Can only wonder what a better version of Norton might have done with Cooney :huh
That's boxing :conf


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - May 12th*

1902

* Joe Gans KO 1 Frank Erne, Ft. Erie, Ontario. Wins World Lightweight Title.

1916

* Sam Langford KO 7 Joe Jeanette, Syracuse.

1941

* Joey Archibald W 15 Harry Jeffra, Washington D.C. Regains World Featherweight Title.

1962

* Harold Johnson W 15 Doug Jones, Philadelphia. Wins vacant World Light Heavyweight Title.

1981

* Antonio Avelar KO 7 Shoji Oguma, Mito, Japan. Wins WBC Flyweight Title.

1991

* Terrence Alli KO 12 Charles Murray, Rochester.

2001

* Felix Trinidad KO 5 William Joppy, NYC. Wins WBA Middleweight Title.

* Vernon Forrest W 12 Raul Frank, NYC. Wins vacant IBF Welterweight Title.

2006

* Vicente Mosquera W 12 Jose Pablo Estrella, Cordoba, Argentina. Retains WBA Super Featherweight Title.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - May 13th*

1989

* Julio Cesar Chavez KO 10 Roger Mayweather, Inglewood. Wins WBC Super Lightweight Title.

1995

* Antonio Cermeno W 12 Wilfredo Vasquez, Bayamon, Puerto Rico. Wins WBA Super Bantamweight Title.

2000

* Roy Jones Jr. KO 11 Richard Hall, Indianapolis. Retains World Light Heavyweight Title.

* Bernard Hopkins W 12 Syd Vanderpool, Indianapolis. Retains IBF Middleweight Title.

2004

* Julio Diaz W 12 Javier Jauregui, San Diego. Wins IBF Lightweight Title.

2006

* Clinton Woods KO 6 Jason DeLisle, Sheffield, England. Retains IBF Light Heavyweight Title.

* Markus Beyer Tech. Draw 4 Sakio Bika, Zwickau, Germany. Retains WBC Super Middleweight Title.

* Arthur Abraham W 12 Kofi Jantuah, Zwickau, Germany. Retains IBF Middleweight Title.

* Ricky Hatton W 12 Luis Collazo, Boston. Wins WBA Welterweight Title.

* Eric Aiken W Disq. 8 Valdemir Pereira, Boston. Wins IBF Featherweight Title.

Births

* Joe Louis - 1914

* Rich Rose - 1950

* Jolene Blackshear - 1970


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> *On this day in Boxing - May 12th*
> 
> 1916
> 
> * Sam Langford KO 7 Joe Jeanette, Syracuse.


The pair met no fewer than 14 times! Some say 15.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> The pair met no fewer than 14 times! Some say 15.


Boxing was just incredible and insane altogether back then.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

* On this day in Boxing: May 14th *

*1883*

* John L. Sullivan KO 3 Charley Mitchell, N.Y.

*1908*

* Joe Gans KO 11 Rudy Unholz, San Francisco. Retains World Lightweight Title.

*1945*

* Sugar Ray Robinson D 10 Jose Basora, Philadelphia. 
(Robinson sees his record go to 54-1-1 (35)

*1946*

* Gus Lesnevich KO 10 Freddie Mills, London. Retains World Light Heavyweight Title.

*1952*

* Lauro Salas W 15 Jimmy Carter, Los Angeles. Wins World Lightweight Title. 
(A major upset. Only 6-weeks before, Carter had successfully defended against Salas by unanimous decision)

*1978*

* Rocky Mattioli KO 5 Jose Duran, Pescara, Italy. Retains WBC Super Welterweight Title.

*1999*

* Francisco Castillejo KO 4 Humberto Aranda, Madrid, Spain. Retains WBC Super Welterweight Title.

*2000*

* In Joo Cho W 12 Julio Cesar Avila, Seoul, South Korea. Retains WBC Super flyweight Title.

*2005*

* Ronald Wright W 12 Felix Trinidad, Las Vegas.

* Zab Judah KO 3 Cosme Rivera, Las Vegas. Retains World Welterweight Title.

* Will Grigsby W 12 Victor Burgos, Las Vegas. Wins IBF Junior Flyweight Title.

*2011*

* Andre Ward UD Arthur Abraham, California. Retains World Super Middleweight Title.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> * On this day in Boxing: May 14th *
> 
> *1978*
> 
> * Rocky Mattioli KO 5 Jose Duran, Pescara, Italy. Retains WBC Super Welterweight Title.


The 2nd and final successful defence of the title for Mattioli. He would lose the title to Maurice Hope in Italy and fail to win it back in a rematch against Hope in London.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

* On this day in Boxing: May 15th **Roy Jones Jr vs Antonio Tarver II** *

*1914*

* Joe Symonds KO 18 Percy Jones, Plymoth, England. Wins World Flyweight Title.

*1920*

* Harry Greb ND 10 Tommy Gibbons, Pittsburgh.

*1953*

* Rocky Marciano KO 1 Jersey Joe Walcott, Chicago. Retains World Heavyweight Title.

*1976*

* Miguel Canto W 15 Juan Alvarez, Caracas. Retains WBC Flyweight Title.

*1977*

* Luis Estaba W 15 Rafael Pedroza, Caracas. Retains WBC Junior Flyweight Title.

*1983*

* Bobby Chacon W 12 Cornelius Boza-Edwards, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Super Featherweight Title.

*1986*

* Julio Cesar Chavez KO 5 Faustino Barrios, Paris. Retains WBC Super Featherweight Title.

* Gilberto Roman W 12 Edgar Monserrat, Paris. Retains WBC Super Flyweight Title.

*1987*

* Evander Holyfield KO 3 Rickey Parkey, Las Vegas. Retains WBA/ wins IBF Cruiserweight Title.

* Kelvin Seabrooks KO 5 Miguel Maturana, Cartagena. Wins Vacant IBF Bantamweight Title.

*1992*

* Michael Moorer KO 5 Bert Cooper, Atlantic City.

*1993*

* Chris Eubank D 12 Ray Close, Glasgow.

* Charles Murray W 12 Rodney Moore, Atlantic City. Wins vacant IBF Super Lightweight Title.

*1995*

* Orzubek Nazarov KO 2 Won Park, Tokyo. Retains WBA Lightweight Title.

*1999*

* Cesar Soto W 12 Luisito Espinosa, El Paso, TX. Wins WBC Featherweight Title.

*2004*

* Antonio Tarver KO 2 Roy Jones Jr., Las Vegas. Wins World Light Heavyweight Title.

* Victor Burgas KO 6 Fahlan Sakkreerin, Las Vegas. Retains IBF Junior Flyweight Title.

*2010*

* Amir Khan TKO Paul Malignaggi, New York. Retains WBA World Welterweight Title.

* Michael Katsidis TKO Kevin Mitchell, London.

*Births*

* Mysterious Billy Smith - 1871

* Harry Wills - 1889

* Jimmy Wilde- 1892

* Khaosai Galaxy - 1959

* Maurice Blocker - 1963

* Joichiro Tatsuyoshi- 1970


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> * On this day in Boxing: May 15th **Roy Jones Jr vs Antonio Tarver II** *
> 
> *2004*
> 
> * Antonio Tarver KO 2 Roy Jones Jr., Las Vegas. Wins World Light Heavyweight Title.


This was the big upset. Jones had won their first meeting by majority decision (one judge having it even), and then along comes Tarver in the rematch, and boom in 2!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> * On this day in Boxing: May 15th **Roy Jones Jr vs Antonio Tarver II** *
> 
> *2010*
> 
> * Michael Katsidis TKO Kevin Mitchell, London.


Kats at his best. Unfortunately only a distant memory now.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

* On this day in Boxing: May 16th *

*1929*

* Max Baer KO 2 Chief Caribou, Stockton, CA. 
(Baer's pro debut)

*1930*

* Midget Wolgast KO 6 Willie LaMorte, NYC. Retains New York World Flyweight Title.

*1941*

* Bob Montgomery W 10 Lew Jenkins, NYC.

*1955*

* Rocky Marciano KO 9 Don Cockell, San Francisco. Retains World Heavyweight Title.

*1965*

* Carlos Hernandez KO 5 Mario Rossito, Maracaibo. Retains World Super Lightweight Title.

*1967*

* Dick Tiger W 15 Jose Torres, NYC. Retains World Light Heavyweight Title.

*1970*

* Nicolino Locche W 15 Adolph Pruitt, Buenos Aires. Retains World Super Lightweight Title.

*1975*

* Muhammad Ali KO 11 Ron Lyle, Las Vegas. Retains World Heavyweight Title.

*1977*

* Muhammad Ali W 15 Alfredo Evangelista, Landover, MD. Retains World Heavyweight Title.

* Alfredo Escalera Carlos Becerril, Landover, MD. Retains WBC Super Featherweight Title.

*1987*

* Santos Laciar KO 11 Gilberto Roman, Reims, France. Wins WBC Super Flyweight Title.

*1992*

* James Warring W 12 Johnny Nelson, Fredericksburg, VA. Retains IBF Cruiserweight Title.

*1998*

* Jean-Baptist Mendy W 12 Orzubek Nazarov, Paris. Wins WBA Lightweight Title.

* Hernandez W 12 Carlos Gerena, Indio, CA. Retains WBC Super Featherweight Title.

* Vuyani Bungu W 12 Ernesto Gray, Bophutatswana, South Africa. Retains IBF Super Bantamweight Title.

* Erik Morales KO 2 Jose Luis Bueno, Indio, CA. Retains WBC Bantamweight Title.

*2000*

* Lou DiBella announces he's leaving HBO. DiBella was with the cable giant for 11-years. The last three as senior vice president.

*2009*

* Giacobbe Fragomeni D 12 Krzysztof Wlodarczyk, Roma, Italy. Retains WBC Cruiserweight Title.

*2015*

* Gennady Golovkin TKO Willie Monroe Jr, California. Retains World Middleweight Titles.

* Roman Gonzalez TKO Edgar Sosa. Retains World Flyweight Title.

*Deaths - R.I.P*

* Fritzie Zivic - 1984


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> * On this day in Boxing: May 16th *
> 
> *1975*
> 
> * Muhammad Ali KO 11 Ron Lyle, Las Vegas. Retains World Heavyweight Title.


The big punching Lyle was 30-2-1 going into the fight. Most of his wins coming by way of KO and he had never been stopped.

Ali was wary of Lyle's power and tried a few strategies early on, including "rope-a-dope" that he had used so successfully two fights earleir against Foreman.

Ali later reverted to his natural float-like-a-butterfly and sting-like-a-bee style and by the middle of round 11 had rendered Lyle defenceless. Ali then landed a huge right flush on the point of Lyle's jaw and that was the beginning of the end.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - May 17th*

*1918*

* Ted Lewis W 20 Johnny Tillman, Denver, CO. Retains World Welterweight Title.

*1965*

* Fighting Harada W 15 Eder Jofre, Nagoya, Japan. Wins World Bantamweight Title.

*1973*

* Chartchai Chionoi KO 5 Fritz Chervet, Bangkok. Wins vacant WBA Flyweight Title.

*1975*

* Antonio Cervantes W 15 Esteban DeJesus, Panama City. Retains World Super Lightweight Title.

*1987*

* Tae Il Chang W 15 Soon Chun Kwon, Pusan, South Korea. Wins vacant IBF Super Flyweight Title.

*1988*

* Calvin Grove W 15 Myron Taylor, Atlantic City. Retains IBF Featherweight Title.

*1989*

* Carlos De Leon KO 9 Sammy Reeson, London. 
(Wins WBC Cruiserweight Title for a fourth time)

*1992*

* Victor Rabanales KO 4 Luis Alberto Campo, Tuxtla, Mexico. Retains WBC Bantamweight Title.

*1996*

* Ronald Wright W 12 Bronco McKart, Monroe, MI.

*1997*

* Luisito Espinosa W tech. Dec. 8 Manuel Medina, Manila. Retains WBC Featherweight Title.

*2003*

* Leonard Dorin D 12 Paul Spadafora, Pittsburgh. Fighters retain respective WBA & IBF Lightweight Titles.

*2008*

* Cristian Mijares W 12 Alexander Munoz, Gomez Palacio, Mexico. Retains WBC/wins WBA Super Flyweight Title.

*Births*

* Bob Spagnola - 1955

* Sugar Ray Leonard - 1956

* John David Jackson - 1963


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*17th May 2006

1965*

* Fighting Harada W 15 Eder Jofre, Nagoya, Japan. Wins World Bantamweight Title.

[/QUOTE]

Harada removes the 40-0-3 legend Jofre's zero in a batten change for the bantamweight division.

They would meet again a year later. With Harada repeating the dose. These were the only 2 losses on Jofre's eventual 72-2-4 record.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - May 18th **Mickey Ward vs Arturo Gatti - 2002 Fight Of The Year***

*1916*

* Ted Lewis ND 10 Mike Gibbons, NYC.

*1946*

* Manuel Ortiz KO 5 Kenny Lindsay, Hollywood, CA. Retains World Bantamweight Title.

*1956*

* Sugar Ray Robinson KO 4 Carl Olson, Los Angeles. Retains World Middleweight Title.

*1963*

* Eder Jofre KO 12 Johnny Jamito, Quezon City, The Phillipines. Retains World Bantamweight Title.

*1973*

* Marvin Hagler KO 2 Terry Ryan, Brockton, MA. 
(Hagler's pro debut)

*1976*

* Jose Duran KO 14 Koichi Wajima, Tokyo. Wins World Super Welterweight Title.

*1983*

* Bruce Curry W 12 Leroy Haley, Las Vegas. Wins WBC Super Lightweight Title.

*1991*

* Darrin Van Horn KO 11 Lindell Holmes, Verbania, Italy. Wins IBF Super Middleweight Title.

* Hector Camacho W 12 Greg Haugen, Reno. 
(Avenges an earlier defeat)

* Muanchai Kittikasem KO 12 Jung Koo Chang, Seoul. Retains WBC Flyweight Title.

*1996*

* Felix Trinidad KO 5 Fred Pendleton, Las Vegas. Retains IBF Welterweight Title.

* Phillip Holiday KO 2 Jeff Fenech, Melbourne, Australia. Retains IBF Lightweight Title.

* Wilfredo Vasquez KO 11 Eloy Rojas, Las Vegas. Wins WBA Featherweight Title.

* Ratanapol Sow Voraphin W 12 Jun Arlos, Yala, Thailand. Wins vacant IBF Strawweight Title.

*2002*

* Kostya Tszyu W 12 Ben Tackie, Las Vegas. Retains World Super Lightweight Title.

* Mickey Ward W 10 Arturo Gatti, Uncasville, CT. 
(Fight of the year!)

* Osamu Sato KO 8 Yoddamrong Sithyodthong, Saitama, Japan. Wins WBA Super Bantamweight Title.

*Births*

* Joe Brown - 1926

* Noel Arambulet - 1974


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Holiday vs Fenech - ugh!

Ward vs Gatti - now we're talking!


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - May 19th*

1909

* Jack Johnson ND 6 Philadelphia Jack O'Brien, Philadelphia.

1933

* Kid Chocolate W 15 Seaman Tom Watson, NYC. Retains New York World Featherweight Title.

1941

* Petey Scalzo D 15 Phil Zwick, Milwaukee. Retains NBA Featherweight Title.

1957

* Laszlo Papp W 4 Alois Brand, Cologne, Germany. Papp's pro debut.

1967

* Curtis Cokes KO 10 Francois Pavilla, Dallas. Retains World Welterweight Title.

1972

* Clemente Sanchez KO 3 Kuniaki Shibata, Tokyo. Wins WBC Featherweight Title.

1973

* Antonio Cervantes KO 5 Alfonzo (Pepermint) Frazer, Panama City. Retains World Super Lightweight Title.

* Francisco Quiroz KO 9 Lupe Madera, Maracaibo. Wins WBA Junior Flyweight Title.

1985

* Wilfredo Gomez W 15 Rocky Lockridge, Hato Rey, Puerto Rico. Wins WBA Super Featherweight Title.

1990

* Pernell Whitaker W 12 Azumah Nelson, Las Vegas. Retains WBC/IBF Lightweight Title. 
(Prior to the fight, Whitaker's trainer, George Benton, instructed him to "box him like you got bad breath.")

1991

* Ricardo Lopez KO 8 Kimio Hirano, Shizuoka, Japan. Retains WBC Strawweight Title.

2007

* Jermain Taylor W 12 Cory Spinks, Memphis, TN. Retains World Middleweight Title.

* Kelly Pavlik KO 7 Edison Miranda, Memphis, TN.

* Ulises Solis KO 9 Jose Aguirre, Guadalajara, Mexico. Retains IBF Junior Flyweight Title.

Deaths - R.I.P

* Jimmy Garcia - 1995 (Garcia, 23, dies of complications resulting from a head injury suffered in his May 6 knockout loss to Gabriel Ruelas)


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> *On this day in Boxing - May 19th*
> 
> 1990
> 
> ...


Two of the greats. But Whitaker dominant, landing 464 times to Nelson 179.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

* On this day in Boxing: May 20th *
*1926*

* Pete Latzo W 10 Mickey Walker, Scranton, PA. Wins World Welterweight Title.

*1932*

* Billy Petrolle W 10 Battling Battalino, Chicago. Referee: Dave Barry. 
("Battalino dropped Petrolle for a count of nine with a left hook to the chin in the first round, but thereafter the Fargo Express came thundering along to victory." - New York Times)

*1940*

* Harry Jeffra W 15 Joey Archibald, Baltimore. Wins World Featherweight Title.

*1946*

* Ezzard Charles W 10 Archie Moore, Pittsburgh.

*1978*

* Pipino Cuevas KO 2 Billy Backus, Inglewood. Retains WBA Welterweight Title. 
(At the start of the first round the Mexican champion began a fearsome blitz. There was one knockdown, and before the round ended Backus, 35, was bleeding from cuts above and below his swollen right eye. Before the start of round two, referee Carlos Berrocal, acting on the advice of Dr. Roger Thill, called a halt)

*1983*

* Michael Dokes D 15 Mike Weaver, Las Vegas. Retains WBA Heavyweight Title.

* Larry Holmes W 12 Tim Witherspoon, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Heavyweight Title.

* Osvaldo Ocasio W 15 Randy Stephens, Las Vegas. Retains WBA Cruiserweight Title.

*1985*

* Larry Holmes W 15 Carl Williams, Reno. Retains IBF Heavyweight Title. 
(Holmes improves to 48-0 (34). One win shy of tying Rocky Marciano's record of 49-0. Holmes was also 5-defenses away from tying Joe Louis' all-time record of 25)

*1988*

* Jose Sanabria KO 6 Moises Fuentes, Bucaramanga, Columbia. Wins vacant IBF Super Bantamweight Title.

*1990*

* Tony Lopez W 12 John-John Molina, Reno. Regains IBF Super Featherweight Title.

*1991*

* Greg Richardson W 12 Victor Rabanales, Inglewood. Retains WBC Bantamweight Title.

*1995*

* Evander Holyfield W 10 Ray Mercer, Atlantic City. 
(The 32-year old Holyfield's first fight since losing the title to Michael Moorer on 04/22/1994)

* Dariusz Michalczewski KO 4 Paul Carlo, Hamburg, Germany.

*2000*

* William Joppy KO 1 Rito Ruvalcaba, Tunica, Mississippi. Retains WBA Middleweight Title.

* Julio Gamboa D 12 Felix Machado, Tunica, Mississippi. For vacant IBF Super Flyweight Title.

*2005*

* O'Neil Bell W 12 Dale Brown, Hollywood, FL. Wins vacant IBF Cruiserweight Title.

*2006*

* Marco Antonio Barrera W 12 Rocky Juarez, Los Angeles. Retains WBC Super Featherweight Title.

* Jorge Barrios KO 1 Janos Nagy, Los Angeles.

* Roberto Vasquez W 12 Noel Arambulet, Panama City, Panama. Retains WBA Junior Flyweight Title.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> * On this day in Boxing: May 20th *
> 
> *1983*
> 
> * Michael Dokes D 15 Mike Weaver, Las Vegas. Retains WBA Heavyweight Title.


Weaver did a lot better in this, their second meeting. In their earlier bout Dokes stopped Weaver, someone controversially, one minute into the opening round.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

* On this day in Boxing: May 21st **Jean Pascal vs Bernard Hopkins II** *

*1891*

* James J. Corbett D 61 Peter Jackson, San Francisco.

*1925*

* Jack Berg KO 10 Ted Lewis, London.

*1933*

* Tony Canzoneri W 10 Battling Shaw, New Orleans. Regains World Super Lightweight Title.

*1966*

* Muhammad Ali KO 6 Henry Cooper, London. Retains World Heavyweight Title. 
(46,000 spectators turned out for England's first Heavyweight Championship bout in 58 years)

* Jose Torres W 15 Wayne Thornton, Flushing, NY. Retains World Light Heavyweight Title.

*1977*

* Miguel Angel Cuello KO 9 Jesse Burnett, Monte Carlo. Wins vacant WBC Light Heavyweight Title.

* Wilfredo Gomez KO 12 Dong Kyun Yum, Hato Rey, Puerto Rico. Wins WBC Super Bantamweight Title.

*1989*

* Jorge Paez D 12 Louie Espinosa, Phoenix. Retains IBF Featherweight Title.

*1994*

* Chris Eubank W 12 Ray Close, Belfast, Ireland.

* Julio Cesar Vasquez KO 10 Ahmet Dottuev, Belfast. Retains WBA Super Welterweight Title.

* Julio Cesar Borboa KO 9 Jaji Sibali, Hammanskraal, South Africa. Retains IBF Super flyweight Title.

*1996*

* Keiji Yamaguchi W 12 Carlos Murillo, Osaka, Japan. Wins WBA Junior Flyweight Title.

*1998*

* The New Jersey State Parole Board rejects former super welterweight contender Tony Ayala Jr.'s bid to be paroled.

*2000*

* Joel Casamayor KO 5 Jong-Kwon Baek, Kansas City, Missouri. Wins WBA Super Featherweight Title. 
(Baek's corner had no cutman)

*2005*

* Lamon Brewster KO 1 Andrew Golota, Chicago, IL.

* Tomasz Adamek W 12 Paul Briggs, Chicago, IL Wins vacant WBC Light Heavyweight Title.

*2011*

* Bernard Hopkins UD Jean Pascal, Canada. Wins WBC Light Heavyweight Title.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Another awesome, memorable Hopkins fight with a very intriguing build up following the first fight. A fight that doesn't get much mention but one of my favourites of this decade.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> * On this day in Boxing: May 21st **Jean Pascal vs Bernard Hopkins II** *
> 
> *2005*
> 
> * Tomasz Adamek W 12 Paul Briggs, Chicago, IL Wins vacant WBC Light Heavyweight Title.


The first of two wars between Adamek and Briggs. One judge had it even. The other two had it for Adamek. The rematch would also go the distance. Again one judge having it even and the other two for Adamek. Two brutal contests with very little between the combatants.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

* On this day in Boxing: May 22nd **Roy Jones Jr vs Bernard Hopkins I** *

*1905*

* Abe Attell ND 6 Battling Nelson, Philadelphia

*1941*

* Gus Lesnevich W 15 Anton Christoforidis, NYC. Wins NBA Light Heavyweight Title.

*1976*

* Victor Galindez KO 15 Richie Kates, Johannesburg. Retains WBA Light Heavyweight Title.

* Roberto Duran KO 14 Lou Bizzarro, Erie, PA. Retains World Lightweight Title.

*1977*

* Yoko Gushiken W 15 Rigoberto Marcano, Sapporo, Japan. Retains WBA Junior Flyweight Title.

*1982*

* Alexis Arguello KO 5 Andrew Ganigan, Las Vegas. Retains World Lightweight Title.

*1992*

* Rafael Pineda KO 7 Clarence Coleman, Mexico City. Retains IBF Super Lightweight Title.

*1993*

* Riddick Bowe KO 2 Jesse Ferguson, Washington D.C. Retains World Heavyweight Title.

* Roy Jones Jr. W 12 Bernard Hopkins, Washington D.C. Wins vacant IBF Middleweight Title.

* Julio Cesar Borboa W 12 Joel Luna Zarate, Mexico City. Retains IBF Super Flyweight Title.

*1999*

* Oscar De La Hoya KO 11 Oba Carr, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Welterweight Title.

* Floyd Mayweather KO 9 Justin Juuko, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Super Featherweight Title.

*2004*

* Jean-Marc Mormeck W 12 Virgil Hill, Carnival City, South Africa. Retains WBA Cruiserweight Title.

*Deaths - R.I.P*

* Rocky Graziano - 1990

* Chino Grovin - 1997


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> * On this day in Boxing: May 22nd **Roy Jones Jr vs Bernard Hopkins I** *
> 
> *1993*
> 
> * Roy Jones Jr. W 12 Bernard Hopkins, Washington D.C. Wins vacant IBF Middleweight Title.


What a pity it was we had to wait 17 years for the rematch.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - May 23rd*

*1922*

* Harry Greb W 15 Gene Tunney, NYC. Wins U.S. Light Heavyweight Title. 
(Ten seconds into the first round Greb breaks Tunney's nose. Later in the round Greb opened a huge gash over Tunney's left eye. In the third round, Greb busts up Tunney's right eye. Over the course of 15-rounds, Tunney lost an estimated 2-quarts of blood. "The gore was so thick on Greb's gloves that he had to step back and hold them out so referee, Kid Partland could wipe them off with a towel," - ringside observer James R. Fair)

*1940*

* Ken Overlin W 15 Ceferino Garcia, NYC. Wins World Middleweight Title.

*1941*

* Joe Louis W disq. 7 Buddy Baer, Washington D.C. Retains World Heavyweight Title.

*1960*

* Jose Becerra D 15 Kenji Yonekura, Tokyo. Retains World Bantamweight Title.

*1970*

* Nino Benvenuti KO 8 Tom Bethea, Umag, Yugoslavia. Retains World Middleweight Title.

*1981*

* Wilfred Benitez KO 12 Maurice Hope, Las Vegas. Wins WBC Super Welterweight Title. 
(Benitez becomes boxing's fifth 3-division champion. The following day Hope would tie the knot)

*1986*

* Barry Michael KO 4 Mark Fernandez, Melbourne. Retains IBF Super Featherweight Title.

*1987*

* Leslie Stewart KO 9 Marvin Johnson, Port-Of-Spain, Trinidad. Wins WBA Light Heavyweight Title.

*1988*

* Fulgencio Obelmejias W 12 Chong Pal Park, Suanbo, South Korea. Wins WBA Super Middleweight Title.

*2009*

* Toshiaki Nishioka KO 3 Jhonny Gonzalez, Monterrey, Mexico. Retains WBC Super Bantamweight Title.

*2015*

* James DeGale UD Andre Dirrell, Boston. Wins vacant IBF World super middleweight title.

*Births*

* Carlos Zarate - 1951

* Marvin Hagler - 1954

* Loreto Garza - 1962

* Phillip Holida - 1970

* Derrell Coley - 1970


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> *On this day in Boxing - May 23rd*
> 
> *1986*
> 
> * Barry Michael KO 4 Mark Fernandez, Melbourne. Retains IBF Super Featherweight Title.


Barry Michael's 2nd defence of the title he won from fellow Aussie Lester Ellis in what I'm almost certain was the first all Australian world title fight ever.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Deaths - R.I.P
> 
> * Ali Raymi - 2015 (TGE died in an explosion)


Ali Raymi's death was quite a mystery for some months.

In the boxing ring, Raymi was undefeated after 25 fights - all of them by way of knock out - and he won his first 21 fights by 1st round knockout.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - May 24th*

*1901*

* James Ferns KO 10 Matty Matthews, Toronto. Regains World Welterweight Title.

*1928*

* Tod Morgan W 15 Cannonball Martin, NYC. Retains World Super Featherweight Title.

*1940*

* Henry Armstrong KO 5 Ralph Zanelli, Boston. Retains World Welterweight Title.

*1954*

* Yoshio Shirai W 15 Leo Espinosa, Tokyo. Retains World Flyweight Title.

*1958*

* Jose Torres KO 1 Gene Hamilton, Brooklyn. 
(Torres' pro debut)

*1968*

* Bob Foster KO 4 Dick Tiger, NYC. Wins World Light Heavyweight Title.

*1969*

* Bob Foster KO 4 Andy Kendall, West Springfield, MA. Retains World Light Heavyweight Title.

*1976*

* Muhammad Ali KO 5 Richard Dunn, Munich, Germany. Retains World Heavyweight Title. 
(Ali's last knockout victory)

*1986*

* Alfredo Layne KO 9 Wilfredo Gomez, Hato Rey, Puerto Rico. Wins WBA Super Featherweight Title.

*1987*

* Chan Young Park KO 11 Takuya Muguruma, Moriguchi, Japan. Wins WBA Bantamweight Title.

*1996*

* Kostya Tzyu KO 4 Corey Johnson, Sydney, Australia. Retains IBF Super Lightweight Title.

*2008*

* Ricky Hatton W 12 Juan Lazcano, Manchester, England. Retains World Super Lightweight Title.

* Paul Malingnaggi W 12 Lovemore Ndou, Manchester. Retains IBF Super Lightweight Title.

*Births*

* Hector Camacho - 1962

*Deaths - R.I.P*

* Les Darcy - 1917


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> *On this day in Boxing - May 24th*
> 
> *1976*
> 
> ...


Dunn certainly didn't lack courage. Ali dropped him 3 times in the 4th round and twice in the 5th.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> *On this day in Boxing - May 24th*
> 
> *Deaths - R.I.P*
> 
> * Les Darcy - 1917


At 21 years of age, Darcy was 46-4 and then he was no more. Surely one of boxing's greatest tragedies.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - May 25th*

1939

* Henry Armstrong W 15 Ernie Roderick, London. Retains World Welterweight Title.

1942

* Ezzard Charles W 10 Charley Burley, Pittsburgh.

1948

Ike Williams W 15 Enrique Bolanos, Los Angeles. Retains World Lightweight Title. 
(A controversial split decision)

1951

* Jimmy Carter KO 14 Ike Williams, NYC. Wins World Lightweight Title.

1965

Muhammad Ali KO 1 Sonny Liston, Lewiston, ME. Retains World Heavyweight Title. 
(The most controversial ending, to a championship bout, in the history of the game. Jersey Joe Walcott screws up his refereeing duties by losing control of the fight after Ali fells Liston with a single right-hand counter. 
Sports Illustrated writer Mark Kram said that years later Liston told him, "That guy [Ali] was crazy. I didn't want anything to do with him. And the Muslims were coming up. Who needed that? So I went down. I wasn't hit.")

1968

* Sandro Mazzinghi W 15 Ki Soo Kim, Milan. Regains World Super Welterweight Title.

1972

* Joe Frazier KO 5 Ron Stander, Omaha. Retains World Heavyweight Title.

1974

* Rodrigo Valdez KO 7 Bennie Briscoe, Monte Carlo. Wins vacant WBC Middleweight Title.

* Rafael Herrera KO 6 Romeo Anaya, Mexico City. Retains WBC Bantamweight Title.

1975

* Miguel Canto W 15 Betulio Gonzalez, Monterrey. Retains WBC Flyweight Title.

1996

* Henry Maske W 12 John Scully, Leipzig, Germany. Retains IBF Light Heavyweight Title.

1999

* Mike Tyson, 32, is released from Montgomery County (Maryland) Detention Center after serving 3 ½ months of a one-year sentence for assaulting two motorists.

2000

* Freddy Norwood W 12 Julio Pablo Chacon, Mendoza, Argentina. Retains WBA Featherweight Title.

2001

* WBC Bantamweight Champion Willie Jorrin, 31, is arrested in West Sacramento, California, on felony counts of rape, domestic violence, false imprisonment, and corporal injury in a case involving the mother of his two children.

2014

* Carl Froch UD Mikkel Kessler, London. Retains IBF & wins WBA World super middleweight title.

Births

* Jack Root - 1876


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> *On this day in Boxing - May 25th*
> 
> 1965
> 
> ...


Like many I have read a lot about Ali vs Liston II. But I've never read that particular quote before.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - May 26th **Lucian Bute vs Carl Froch***

1900

* Dan Dougherty W 20 Tommy Feltz, Brooklyn. Wins vacant World Bantamweight Title.

1932

* Tommy Paul W 15 Johnny Pena, Detroit. Wins vacant NBA Featherweight Title.

1943

* Manuel Ortiz W 15 Joe Robleto, Long Beach, CA. Retains World Bantamweight Title.

1969

* Dick Tiger W 10 Nino Benvenuti, NYC. Non-title fight.

1972

* Joe Frazier KO 5 Ron Stander, Omaha. Retains World Heavyweight Title.

1984

* Jaime Garza KO 3 Felipe Orozco, Miami Beach. Retains WBC Super Bantamweight Title.

* Victor Callejas KO 8 Loris Stecca, Guaynabo, Puerto Rico. Wins WBA Super Bantamweight Title.

* Albert Davila KO 11 Enrique Sanchez, Miami Beach. Retains WBC Bantamweight Title.

1990

* Luis Mendoza D 12 Ruben Palacios, Cartegena. For the vacant IBF Super Bantamweight Title.

2000

* President Bill Clinton signs The Muhammad Ali Boxing Reform Act into law. It is the first federal law passed to reform anti-competitive and corruptive business practices in the professional boxing industry.

2001

Floyd Mayweather W 12 Carlos Hernandez, Grand Rapids, MI. Retains WBC Super Featherweight Title.
(Calling it "one of the toughest nights of my career", the 130-pound champion overcame injuries in both hands to improve his record to 26-0. "He is a very, very tough fighter", Mayweather said of the challenger, whose record fell to 33-3-1. "I'm disappointed in my performance." Mayweather suffered the first knockdown of his career when he hit Hernández with a left hook in round six, which caused him sufficient pain that he dropped his injured left hand to the canvas. He wasn't hit, but was given a standing eight-count by the referee)

2007

* Steve Cunningham W 12 Krzysztof Wlodarcyz, Slaskie, Poland. Wins IBF Cruiserweight Title.

* Arthur Abraham KO 3 Sebastien Demers, Bamberg, Germany. Retains IBF Middleweight Title.

2009

* Denkaosan Kaovichit W 12 Hiroyuki Hisataka, Uttaradit, Thailand. Retains WBA Flyweight Title.

* Daisuke Naito W 12 Xiong Zhao Zhong, Tokyo. Retains WBC Flyweight Title.

2012

* Carl Froch TKO 5 Lucian Bute, Nottingham. Wins IBF World super middleweight title.

Births

* Bob Fitzsimmons - 1863

* Gene Tunney - 1897

* Marcel Thil - 1904

* Ricardo Arrendondo - 1949

* Kelvin Davis - 1978


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> *On this day in Boxing - May 26th **Lucian Bute vs Carl Froch***
> 
> 2000
> 
> * President Bill Clinton signs The Muhammad Ali Boxing Reform Act into law. It is the first federal law passed to reform anti-competitive and corruptive business practices in the professional boxing industry.


The intention of the Muhammad Ali Boxing Reform Act is to:

1. Protect the rights and welfare of boxers.
2. Aid state boxing commissions with the oversight of boxing.
3. Increase sportsmanship and integrity within the boxing industry.

The reality is the Act provides rules but leaves the enforcement of the rules to the state without defined guidelines.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> The intention of the Muhammad Ali Boxing Reform Act is to:
> 
> 1. Protect the rights and welfare of boxers.
> 2. Aid state boxing commissions with the oversight of boxing.
> ...


Brilliant!


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

* On this day in Boxing: May 27th-30th *

* *May 27th*

*1929*

* Andre Routis KO 3 Buster Brown, Baltimore. Retains World Featherweight Title.

*1931*

* Jimmy McLarnin W 10 Billy Petrolle, NYC.

*1960*

* Benny Paret W 15 Don Jordan, Las Vegas. Wins World Welterweight Title. 
(Jordan loses a hell of a lot more than just his title. The ex-champ was paid $2000.00-for expenses only. He had signed over his $85,000.00 guarantee in order to void his contract with managers Don Nesseth and Jackie McCoy)

*1983*

* Marvelous Marvin Hagler KO 4 Wilford Scypion, Providence. Retains World Middleweight Title.

*1984*

* Eusebio Pedroza W 15 Angel Levy Mayor, Maracaibo. Retains WBA Featherweight Title.

*1989*

* Virgil Hill KO 7 Joe Lasisi, Bismark, ND. Retains WBA Light Heavyweight Title.

*1994*

* Roy Jones Jr. KO 2 Thomas Tate, Las Vegas. Retains IBF Middleweight Title.

* Rafael Ruelas KO 3 Mike Evgen, Las Vegas. Retains IBF Lightweight Title.

* Oscar De La Hoya KO 3 Giorgio Campanella, Las Vegas.

*1995*

* Henry Maske W 12 Graciano Rocchigiani, Dortmund, Germany. 
(The first ever World Light Heavyweight Title-fight between 2-Germans)

* Frankie Liles KO 6 Frederic Seillier, Fort Lauderdale. Retains WBA Super Middleweight Title.

* Jorge Castro KO 12 Anthony Andrews, Fort Lauderdale. Retains WBA Middleweight Title.

*Births*

* Young Corbett III - 1905

* John Conteh - 1951

* Cornelius Boza Edwards - 1956

*Deaths - R.I.P*

* Ezzard Charles - 1975

* Jim Boggio - 1997

*May 28*

*1917*

* Benny Leonard KO 9 Freddie Welsh, NYC. Wins World Lightweight Title.

*1927*

* Tod Morgan W 12 Vic Foley, Vancouver. Retains World Super Featherweight Title.

*1929*

* Mushy Callahan KO 3 Fred Mahan, Los Angeles. Retains World Super Lightweight Title.

*1934*

* Barney Ross W 15 Jimmy McLarnin, Long Island City, NY. Wins World Welterweight Title.

*1935*

* Barney Ross W 15 Jimmy McLarnin, NYC. Regains World Welterweight Title.

*1941*

* Tony Zale KO 2 Al Hostak, Chicago. Retains NBA Middleweight Title.

*1942*

* Sugar Ray Robinson W 10 Marty Servo, NYC. Referee: Billy Cavanaugh. 
(Robinson "prevailed by a narrow margin and the crowd of 15000 vociferously disapproved of the decision." The referee gave the bout to Servo, but both judges voted for Robinson. - New York Times). 
1962: Archie Moore D 10 Willie Pastrano, Los Angeles.

*1988*

* Juan Jose Estrada W 12 Bernardo Pinango, Tijuana. Wins WBA Super Bantamweight Title.

*1995*

* Tom Johnson W 12 Eddie Croft, South Padre Island, TX. Retains IBF Featherweight Title.

*2005*

* Rafael Marquez W 12 Ricardo Vargas, Los Angeles. Retains IBF Bantamweight Title.

*Births*

* Lou Duva - 1922

* Jeff Fenech - 1964

* Jose Luis Lopez - 1973

*May 29*

*1900*

* Kid McCoy W 6 Tommy Ryan, Chicago.

*1901*

* Terry McGovern KO 5 Aurelio Herrera, San Francisco. Retains World Featherweight Title.

*1905*

* Joe Bowker W 20 Pinky Evans, London. Retains World Bantamweight Title.

*1909*

* Battling Nelson KO 23 Dick Hyland, Colma, CA. Retains World Lightweight Title.

*1913*

* Harry Greb ND 6 Frank Kirkwood, Pittsburgh. 
(Greb's pro debut)

*1914*

* Jack Dillon ND 10 Battling Levinsky, Indianapolis.

*1933*

* Jimmy McLarnin KO 1 Young Corbett III, Los Angeles. Wins World Welterweight Title. 
(Referee: George Blake. The "most spectacular upset the welterweight division has known in many years." After Corbett had been floored twice and had his back to McLarnin, the "Irishman rushed across the ring and punched Corbett in the jaw again and Referee George Blake stopped the contest immediately. Corbett was out on his feet. Corbett was the seventh welterweight champion in succession to lose possession of the title in defending it for the first time." New York Times)

*1977*

* Rafael Ortega W 15 Yasutsune Uehara, Okinawa. Retains WBA Featherweight Title.

*1982*

* Rafael Limon KO 12 Rolando Navarette, Las Vegas. Regains WBC Super Featherweight Title.

*1988*

* Don LaLonde KO 5 Leslie Stewart, Port of Spain, Trinidad. Retains WBC Light Heavyweight Title.

*1998*

* Reggie Johnson W 12 Ole Klemetsen, Pesaro, Italy. Retains IBF Light Heavyweight Title.

* Hugo Soto W 12 Jose Bonilla, Las Vegas. Wins WBA Flyweight Title.

*1999*

* Felix Trinidad KO 4 Hugo Pineda, San Juan, Puerto Rico. Retains IBF Welterweight Title.

* Freddy Norwood W 12 Antonio Cermeno, San Juan, Puerto Rico. Regains WBA Featherweight Title.

* Leo Gamez KO 8 Josue Dickie Camacho, San Juan, Puerto Rico. Retains WBA Flyweight Title.

*May 30*

*1889*

* James J. Corbett NC 4 Joe Choynski, San Francisco.

*1910*

* Packey McFarland D 20 Freddie Welsh, London.

*1923*

* Jack Bernstein W 15 Johnny Dundee, NYC. Wins World Super Featherweight Title.

*1924*

* Pancho Villa W 15 Frankie Ash, Brooklyn. Retains World Flyweight Title.

*1925*

Paul Berlenbach W 15 Mike McTigue, Bronx, NY. Wins World Light Heavyweight Title.

*1947*

* Manuel Ortiz W 15 Kui Kong Young, Honolulu. Retains World Bantamweight Title.

*1951*

* Ezzard Charles W 15 Joey Maxim, Chicago. Retains World Heavyweight Title.

*1981*

* Cornelius Boza Edwards KO 14 Bobby Chacon, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Super Featherweight Title.

*1998*

* Michael Grant KO 9 Obed Sullivan, Atlantic City.

* Laurent Boudouani W 12 Guillermo Jones, Las Vegas. Retains WBA Super Welterweight Title.

* Tim Austin KO 3 Andrian Kaspari, Las Vegas. Retains IBF Bantamweight Title.

*2009*

* Andre Berto W 12 Juan Urango, Hollywood, Fla. Retains WBC Welterweight Title.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*1913
*
* Harry Greb ND 6 Frank Kirkwood, Pittsburgh. 
(Greb's pro debut)

The first step on a long road for Greb. His career would span 13 years and end only 2 months short of his death at only 32.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

On this day in Boxing - May 31st **Carl Froch vs George Groves II**

1920

* Jack Britton W 15 Johnny Griffiths, Akron, OH. Retains World Welterweight Title.

1924

* Tommy Gibbons ND 10 Georges Carpentier, Michigan City, IN.

1927 

* Mushy Callahan W 10 Spug Myers, Chicago. Retains World Super Lightweight Title.

1938

* Henry Armstrong W 15 Barney Ross, NYC. Wins World Welterweight Title. 
(Armstrong captures the welterweight title just seven months after capturing the World Featherweight Title)

1950

* Vic Toweel W 15 Manuel Ortiz, Johannesburg, South Africa. Wins World Bantamweight Title. 

1975

* Rodrigo Valdez KO 8 Ramon Mendez, Cali, Columbia. Retains WBC Middleweight Title.

* Alexis Arguello KO 2 Rigoberto Riasco, Managua. Retains WBA Featherweight Title.

* Rodolfo Martinez KO 8 Nestor Jimenez, Bogota. Retains WBC Bantamweight Title.

1976

* Wilfred Benitez W 15 Emiliano Villa, Hato Rey, Puerto Rico. Retains World Super Lightweight Title.

1987

* Mike Tyson KO 6 Pinklon Thomas, Las Vegas. Retains WBC/WBA Heavyweight Title.

* Tony Tucker KO 10 James Douglas, Las Vegas. Wins vacant IBF Heavyweight Title.

1997

* Vince Phillips KO 10 Kostya Tszyu, Atlantic City. Wins IBF Super Lightweight Title. 

2003

* Edgar Carddenas KO 10 Miguel Barrera, Tijuana. Wins IBF Junior Flyweight Title.

2005

* Israel Vasquez W 12 Armando Guerrero, Lynwood, IL. Retains IBF Super Bantamweight Title.

2006

* Cassius Baloyi KO 11 Manuel Medina, Spokane, WA. Wins vacant IBF Super Featherweight Title.

2008

* Anselmo Moreno W 12 Wladimir Sidorenko, Düsseldorf, Germany. Wins WBA Bantamweight Title.

2014

* Carl Froch TKO George Groves, Wembley. Retains World super middleweight titles. 

* Nicholas Walters KO Vic Darchinyan, China. Retains WBA World featherweight title.

* Nonito Donaire TD Simpiwe Vetyeka, China. Wins WBA Super World featherweight title.

Deaths - R.I.P

* Manuel Ortiz - 1970

* Jack Dempsey - 1983


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> On this day in Boxing - May 31st **Carl Froch vs George Groves II**
> 
> 1997
> 
> * Vince Phillips KO 10 Kostya Tszyu, Atlantic City. Wins IBF Super Lightweight Title.


The first loss of Kostya's professional career and would remain his only loss until his very last fight against Ricky Hatton.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - June 1st*

1915

* Mike Glover W 12 Matt Wells, Boston. Wins World Welterweight Title.

1928

* Tommy Loughran W 15 Pete Latzo, Brooklyn. Retains World Light Heavyweight Title.

1935

* Baltazar Sangchili W 15 Panama Al Brown, Valencia, Spain. Wins World Bantamweight Title. 
(Sangchili ends the 6-year reign of the 5' 11" Brown)

1963

* Willie Pastrano W 15 Harold Johnson, Las Vegas. Wins World Light Heavyweight Title.

1964

* Vicente Saldivar W 10 Ismael Laguna, Tijuana, MX.

1966

* Fighting Harada W 15 Eder Jofre, Tokyo. Retains World Bantamweight Title.

* Livingstone Bramble KO 14 Ray Mancini, Buffalo. Wins WBA Lightweight Title.

1984

* Gabriel Bernal KO 11 Antoine Montero, Nimes, France. Retains WBC Flyweight Title.

1991

* Terry Norris KO 8 Donald Curry, Palm Springs, CA. Retains WBC Super Welterweight Title.

* Meldrick Taylor W 12 Luis Garcia, Palm Springs. Retains WBA Welterweight Title.

* Humberto Gonzalez W 12 Melchor Cob Castro, Las Vegas. Regains WBC Junior Flyweight Title.

1996

* Azumah Nelson KO 6 Jesse James Leija, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Super Featherweight Title.

1997

* Mark Johnson KO 2 Cecilio Espino, Uncasville, CT. Retains IBF Flyweight Title.

2002

* Sven Ottke W 12 Thomas Tate, Nuremberg, Germany. Retains IBF Super Middleweight Title.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

On this day in Boxing - June 2nd

*1891*

* Charles McCoy W 4 Pete Jenkins, St. Paul. 
(McCoy's pro debut)

*1894*

* Jimmy Barry W 11 Jimmy Gorman, New Orleans.

*1913*

* Bill Ladbury KO 11 Sid Smith, London. Wins World Flyweight Title.

*1923*

* Eugene Criqui KO 6 Johnny Kilbane, NYC. Wins World Featherweight Title.

*1924*

* Mickey Walker W 10 Lew Tendler, Philadelphia. Retains World Welterweight Title.

*1956*

* Luis Rodriguez KO 3 Lazaro Hernandez, Havana. 
(Rodriguez' pro debut)

*1958*

* Emile Griffith W 4 Joe Parham, NYC. 
(Griffith's pro debut)

*1973*

* Carlos Monzon W 15 Emile Griffith, Monte Carlo. Retains World Middleweight Title.

* Roberto Duran KO 8 Hector Thompson, Panama City. Retains World Lightweight Title.

*1976*

* Andy Price W 10 Pipino Cuevas, Los Angeles.

*1978*

* Wilfredo Gomez KO 3 Sakad Porntavee, Korat, Thailand. Retains WBC Super Bantamweight Title.

*1990*

* Marcos Villasana KO 8 Paul Hodkinson, Manchester. Wins vacant WBC Featherweight Title. 
(Villasana's first victory after 5 attempts to win a featherweight world title)

* Welcome Ncita KO 7 Ramon Cruz, Rome Retains Retains IBF Super Bantamweight Title.

*1995*

* Miguel Angel Gonzalez W 12 Marty Jakubowski, Ledyard, CT. Retains WBC Lightweight Title.

* Alejandro Gonzalez KO 9 Tony Green, Ledyard, CT. Retains WBC Featherweight Title.

* Hector Acero-Sanchez D 12 Daniel Zaragoza, Ledyard, CT. Retains WBC Super Bantamweight Title.

* Marco Antonio Barrera KO 2 Frankie Toledo, Ledyard, CT.

*2000*

* Zolani Potelo KO 8 Mickey Cantwell, Ashford, England. Retains IBF Strawweight Title.

*2012*

* Leo Santa Cruz UD Vusi Malinga, California. Wins vacant IBF World bantamweight title.

* Austin Trout UD Delvin Rodriguez, California. Retains WBA World super welterweight title.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - June 3rd*

*1909*

* Jack Johnson ND 6 Tony Ross, Pittsburgh.

*1926*

* Jack Delaney KO 2 Tommy Burns, Brooklyn.

* Tod Morgan KO 6 Kid Sullivan, Brooklyn. Retains World Super Featherweight Title.

*1927*

* Joe Dundee W 15 Pete Latzo, NYC. Wins World Welterweight Title.

*1935*

* Marcel Thil W 15 Ignacio Ara, Madrid. Retains World Middleweight Title.

*1937*

* John Henry Lewis KO 8 Bob Olin, St. Louis. Retains World Light Heavyweight Title.

*1947*

* Sandy Saddler D 10 Jimmy Carter, Washington, DC

*1959*

* Joe Brown KO 9 Paolo Rosi, Washington, D.C. Retains World Lightweight Title.

*1961*

* Emile Griffith KO 12 Gasper Ortega, NYC. Retains World Welterweight Title.

*1978*

* Alexis Arguello KO 1 Diego Alcala, Hato Rey, Puerto Rico. Retains WBC Super Featherweight Title.

* Lupe Pintor W 15 Carlos Zarate, Las Vegas. Wins WBC Bantamweight Title. 
(The Associated Press scored for Zarate 147-138

*1982*

* Lupe Pintor KO 11 Seung Hoon Lee, Los Angeles. Retains WBC Bantamweight Title.

*1988*

* Graciano Rocchigiani W 15 Nicky Walker, Berlin. Retains IBF Super Middleweight Title.

*1989*

* Glenn McCrory W 12 Patrick Lumumba, Stanley, England. Wins vacant IBF Cruiserweight Title.

*1991*

* Thomas Hearns W 12 Virgil Hill, Las Vegas. Wins WBA Light Heavyweight Title. 
(Hearns second reign as a World Light Heavyweight Titleholder. Hearns' 5th world title overall)

* Troy Dorsey KO 1 Alfred Rangel, Las Vegas. Wins vacant IBF Featherweight Title.

*2000*

* Sven Ottke W 12 Tucker Pudwill, Karlsruhe, Germany. Retains IBF Super Middleweight Title.

*2006*

* Nikolay Valuev KO 3 Owen Beck, Hannover, Germany. Retains WBA Heavyweight Title.

* Vic Darchinyan KO 8 Luis Maldonado, Las Vegas. Retains IBF Flyweight Title.

*Births*

* Hogan Bassey - 1932

* Sven Ottke - 1967

* Jean-Marc Mormeck - 1972


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> On this day in Boxing - June 2nd
> 
> *1973*
> 
> * Roberto Duran KO 8 Hector Thompson, Panama City. Retains World Lightweight Title.


Hec Thompson put up a game performance too. Years later Duran was heard to comment "nobody hit me harder than that aboriginal from Australia."


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> *On this day in Boxing - June 3rd*
> 
> *1978*
> * Lupe Pintor W 15 Carlos Zarate, Las Vegas. Wins WBC Bantamweight Title.
> (The Associated Press scored for Zarate 147-138


The long awaited battle between the Mexican KO kings produced a new WBC champion and a result Zarate was so displeased with he retired. Though he did return some 7 years later.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

* On this day in Boxing: June 5th *

*1889*

* James J. Corbett KO 27 Joe Choynski, Benecia, CA.

*1922*

* Sam Langford KO 2 Tiger Flowers, Atlanta.

*1925*

* Gene Tunney KO 12 Tommy Gibbons, NYC.

*1950*

* Sugar Ray Robinson W 15 Robert Villemain, Philadelphia. Wins vacant Pennsylvania World Middleweight Title.

*1952*

* Jersey Joe Walcott W 15 Ezzard Charles, Philadelphia. 
(The fourth and final fight between these two. Two victories for Charles and two for Walcott)

*1956*

* Archie Moore KO 10 Yolande Pompey, London. Retains World Light Heavyweight Title.

*1958*:

* Virgil Akins KO 4 Vince Martinez, St. Louis. Wins vacant World Welterweight Title.

*1971*

* Vicente Rondon KO 1 Piero Del Papa, Caracas. Retains WBA Light Heavyweight Title.

*1982*

* Samuel Serrano W tech. 10 Benedicto Villablanca, Santiago, Chile. Retains WBA Super Featherweight Title.

*1989*

* Gilberto Roman W 12 Juan Carazo, Inglewood. Retains WBC Super Flyweight Title.

*1992*

* Jeff Harding KO 8 Chris Tiozzo, Marseille. Retains WBC Light Heavyweight Title.

*1998*

* Juan Carlos Gomez KO 6 Guy Waters, Hamburg, Germany. Retains WBC Cruiserweight Title.

* Yory Boy Campas KO 11 Pedro Ortega, Tijuana, MX. Retains IBF Super Welterweight Title.

*1999*

* Vassily Jirov KO 7 Arthur Williams, Biloxi, MS. Wins IBF Cruiserweight Title.

* Roy Jones Jr. W 12 Reggie Johnson, Biloxi. Retains WBC/WBA and wins Johnson's IBF Light Heavyweight Title.

*2004*

* Cristian Sanavia W 12 Markus Beyer, Chemnitz, Germany. Wins WBC Super Middleweight Title.

* Bernard Hopkins W 12 Robert Allen, Las Vegas. Retains World Middleweight Title. 
(Hopkins 18th title defense)

* Oscar De La Hoya W 12 Felix Sturm, Las Vegas.

* Verno Phillips KO 6 Carlos Bojorquez, Joplin, MO. Wins vacant IBF Super Welterweight Title.

* Jose Luis Castillo W 12 Juan Lazcano, Las Vegas. Wins vacant World Lightweight Title.

*2010*

* Miguel Cotto TKO Yuri Foreman, New York. Wins WBA Super Welterweight Title.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> * On this day in Boxing: June 5th *
> 
> *1992*
> 
> * Jeff Harding KO 8 Chris Tiozzo, Marseille. Retains WBC Light Heavyweight Title.


Jeff Harding's first defence of his second reign as champion. In typical Harding fashion all the judges had it very close until he took it out of their hands in the 8th.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

* On this day in Boxing: June 6th *

*1917*

* Jack Britton ND 12 Ted Lewis, St. Louis.

*1927*

* Battling Battalino KO 2 Archie Rosenberg, Hartford, CT. 
(Battalino's pro debut)

*1953*

* Carmen Basilio W 12 Billy Graham, Syracuse. Wins New York State Welterweight Title.

*1981*

* Luis Ibarra W 15 Santos Laciar, Buenos Aires. Regains WBA Flyweight Title.

*1985*

* Alfonzo Ratliff W 12 Carlos De Leon, Las Vegas. Wins WBC Cruiserweight Title.

* Michael Spinks KO 8 Jim MacDonald, Las Vegas. Retains World Light Heavyweight Title.

*1988*

* Virgil Hill W 12 Ramzi Hassan, Las Vegas. Retains WBA Light Heavyweight Title.

* Iran Barkley KO 3 Thomas Hearns, Las Vegas. Wins WBC Middleweight Title. 
(Barkley stops Hearns while on the brink of defeat himself. Upset of the year)

* Roger Mayweather W 12 Harold Brazier, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Super Lightweight Title.

*2003*

* Pongsaklek Wonjongkam W 12 Randy Mangubat, Songkla, Thailand. Retains WBC Flyweight Title.

*2015*

* Miguel Cotto TKO Daniel Geale, New York. Retains WBC Middleweight Title.

*Births*

* Harry Greb - 1894

* Bill Clayton - 1918

* Montell Griffin - 1970

* Ratanapol Sor Vorapin - 1973


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> * On this day in Boxing: June 6th *
> 
> *1917*
> 
> * Jack Britton ND 12 Ted Lewis, St. Louis.


Another one of the 20 times Britton and Lewis opposed each other between 1915 and 1921.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - June 7th*

*1944*

* Ike Williams W 10 Sammy Angott, Philadelphia.

*1946*

* Willie Pep KO 12 Sal Bartolo, NYC. Retains World Featherweight Title.

*1954*

* Joey Maxim W 8 Floyd Patterson, Brooklyn.

*1970*

* Ismael Laguna KO 13 Ishimatsu Suzuki, Panama City. Retains World Lightweight Title.

*1977*

* Eddie Gazo KO 11 Koichi Wajima, Tokyo. Retains WBA Super Welterweight Title.

*1980*

* Jim Watt W 15 Howard Davis, Glasgow. Retains WBC Lightweight Title.

* Hilario Zapata W 15 Chi Bok Kim, Seoul. Retains WBC Junior Flyweight Title.

*1987*

* Vinny Pazienza W 15 Greg Haugen, Providence. Wins IBF Lightweight Title.

*1989*

* Dave McAuley W 12 Duke McKenzie, Wembley. Wins IBF Flyweight Title.

* Zack Padilla W 12 Carlos Gonzalez, Las Vegas. Padilla & Gonzalez throw more than 3000-punches.

*1993*

* Tommy Morrison W 12 George Foreman, Las Vegas
*
1994*

* Orlando Canizales KO 5 Rolando Bohol, South Padre Island, TX. Retains IBF Bantamweight Title.

*1996*

* Oscar DeLaHoya KO 4 Julio Cesar Chavez, Las Vegas. Wins WBC Super Lightweight Title.

*2008*

* Kelly Pavlik KO 3 Gary Lockett, Atlantic City. Retains World Middleweight Title.

* Sergio Mora W 12 Vernon Forrest, Uncasville, CT. Wins WBC Super Welterweight Title.

* Celestino Caballero KO 12 Lorenzo Parra, San Juan De Los Morros, Venezuela.

*2014*

* Miguel Cotto RTD 9 Sergio Martinez, New York. Wins WBC Super Middleweight Title.

*Births*

* James J. Braddock - 1906

* Rocky Graziano - 1922

* Randy Turpin - 1928

* David Diaz - 1976


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> *On this day in Boxing - June 7th*
> 
> *1954*
> 
> * Joey Maxim W 8 Floyd Patterson, Brooklyn.


Patterson's first loss as a pro.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - June 8th **Lennox Lewis vs Mike Tyson***

*1933*

* Max Baer KO 10 Max Schmeling, NYC.

*1934*

* Freddie Miller W 10 Albert Wright, El Centro, CA.

*1943*

* Willie Pep W 15 Sal Bartolo, Boston. Retains World Featherweight Title.

*1963*

* Emile Griffith W 15 Luis Rodriguez, NYC. Wins World Welterweight Title for a third time.

*1985*

* Barry McGuigan W 15 Eusebio Pedroza, London. Wins WBA Featherweight Title. 
(Pedroza is finally taken down in his 20th- defense)

*1996*

* Frankie Liles KO 3 Tim Littles, Newcastle, England. Retains WBA Super Middleweight Title.

*2001*

* Eric Morel KO 8 Jose DeJesus Lopez, Baraboo, WI. Retains WBA Flyweight Title.

*2002*

* Lennox Lewis KO 8 Mike Tyson, Memphis, TN. Retains World Heavyweight Title.

* Manny Pacquiao KO 2 Jorge Eliecer Julio, Memphis, TN. Retains IBF Super Bantamweight Title.

*2005*

* Mikkel Kessler W 12 Anthony Mundine, Sydney, Australia. Retains WBA Super Middleweight Title.

*2013*

* Adonis Stevenson KO Chad Dawson, Canada. Wins WBC World light heavyweight title.

* Erislandy Lara TKO Alfredo Angulo, California. Wins interim WBA World super welterweight title.

* Marcos Rene Maidana TKO Josesito Lopez, California.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> *On this day in Boxing - June 8th **Lennox Lewis vs Mike Tyson***
> 
> *2005*
> 
> * Mikkel Kessler W 12 Anthony Mundine, Sydney, Australia. Retains WBA Super Middleweight Title.


Mundine's 3rd loss as a pro. The Netherlands judge didn't award him a single round.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> *On this day in Boxing - June 8th **Lennox Lewis vs Mike Tyson***
> 
> *1933*
> 
> * Max Baer KO 10 Max Schmeling, NYC.


Around 55,000 people were there to witness Ring Magazine's fight of the year for 1933.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - June 9th*

*1899*

* James J. Jeffries KO 11 Bob Fitzsimmons, Coney Island. Wins World Heavyweight Title.

*1909*

* Stanley Ketchel KO 3 Philadelphia Jack O'Brien.

*1914*

* Harry Wills ND 10 Joe Jeannette, New Orleans.

* Kid Williams KO 3 Johnny Coulon, Vernon, CA. Retains World Bantamweight Title.

*1924*

* Sammy Mandell ND 10 Johnny Dundee, East Chicago.

*1951*

* Gene Fullmer KO 1 Glen Peck, Logan, UT. 
(Fullmer's pro debut)

*1978*

* Larry Holmes W 15 Ken Norton, Las Vegas. Wins WBC Heavyweight Title.

* Carlos Zarate KO 4 Emilio Hernandez, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Bantamweight Title.

*1990*

* Sung Kil Moon KO 8 Gilberto Roman, Seoul. Retains WBC Super Flyweight Title.

*2001*

* Sven Ottke KO 11 Ali Ennebati, Nuremberg, Germany. Retains IBF Super Middleweight Title.

*2007*

* Chad Dawson KO 6 Jesus Ruiz, Hartford, Connecticut. Retains WBC Light Heavyweight Title.

* Miguel Cotto KO 11 Zab Judah, NYC. Retains WBA Welterweight Title.

*2012*

* Timothy Bradley Jr SD Manny Pacquiao, Las Vegas. Retains WBO World Welterweight title.

* Randall Bailey KO Mike Jones, Las Vegas. Wins vacant IBF World Welterweight title.

* Guillermo Rigondeaux TKO Teon Kennedy, Las Vegas. Retains WBA World super bantamweight title.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> *On this day in Boxing - June 9th*
> 
> *1978*
> 
> * Larry Holmes W 15 Ken Norton, Las Vegas. Wins WBC Heavyweight Title.


Worth every bit of the 3 minutes it takes to watch >>>






Kenny Norton was one of the most underrated heavyweights ever IMO.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Worth every bit of the 3 minutes it takes to watch >>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flippin amazing! The woman's reaction at 1:58 behind says it all.

Having said that, it maybe a controversial opinion, but I would not encourage young boxers to this type of brawling in the ring.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

* On this day in Boxing: June 10th *

*1908*

* Jack Blackburn ND 6 Philadelphia Jack O'Brien.

*1926*

* Paul Berlenbach W 15 Young Stribling, Bronx, NY. Retains World Light Heavyweight Title.

*1930*

* Frankie Genaro W 10 Frenchy Belanger, Toronto. Retains NBA Flyweight Title.

*1943*

* Jake LaMotta W 10 Fritzie Zivic, Pittsburgh. 
(Referee Graybear cast the deciding ballot for LaMotta. Associated Press Scored the bout 7-3 for Zivic)

*1946*

* Manuel Ortiz KO 11 Jackie Jurich, San Francisco. Retains World Bantamweight Title.

*1948*

* Tony Zale KO 3 Rocky Graziano, Newark, NJ. Regains World Middleweight Title.

*1955*

* Carmen Basilio KO 12 Tony DeMarco, Syracuse. Wins World Welterweight Title.

*1960*

* Paul Pender W 15 Sugar Ray Robinson, Boston. Retains World Middleweight Title.

*1961*

* Archie Moore W 15 Guilio Rinaldi, NYC. Retains World Light Heavyweight Title. 
(The last title fight in Moore's illustrious career)

*1967*

* Carlos Monzon W 12 Jorge Fernandez, Buenos Aires. Wins South American Middleweight Title.

*1972*

* Jose Napoles KO 2 Adolph Pruitt, Monterrey. Retains World Welterweight Title.

* Bruno Acari KO 12 Joao Henrique, Genoa. Retains WBC Super Lightweight Title.

*1988*

* Prince Charles Williams KO 11 Richard Caramanolis, Annecy, France. Retains IBF Light Heavyweight Title.

*1990*

* Orlando Canizales KO 2 Paul Gonzalez, El Paso. Retains IBF Bantamweight Title.

*1995*

* Tommy Morrison KO 6 Razor Ruddock, Kansas City.

* Ralf Rocchigiani KO 12 Carl Thompson, Manchester.

* Sammy Fuentes W 12 Hector Lopez, Las Vegas.

*1999*

** *Former heavyweight contender Randall "Tex" Cobb, 46, wins a $10.7-million jury judgment in his libel suit against Sports Illustrated. The magazine had written that Cobb had conspired with journeyman Sonny Barch to rig their September 15, 1992, bout in Fort Lauderdale.

*2006*

** * Bernard Hopkins W 12 Antonio Tarver, Atlantic City. Wins World Light Heavyweight Title.

* Israel Vasquez KO 4 Ivan Hernandez, Atlantic City. Retains World Super Bantamweight Title.

*Deaths - R.I.P*

* Jack Johnson - 1946 (Dies in an automobile accident. Moments before, Johnson had been refused service at a roadside diner. Sports historian Arthur Ashe called Johnson the most significant black athlete of the 20th century).

* Ki Soo Kim - 1997


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> * On this day in Boxing: June 10th *
> 
> *1943*
> 
> ...


This was the first of four meetings between LaMotta and Zivic, and the decision was booed by the crowd and challenged in the press afterward.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

* On this day in Boxing: June 11th*

*1900

* Terry McGovern KO 3 Tommy White, Brooklyn. Retains World Featherweight Title.

1922

* Georges Carpentier KO 1 Ted (Kid) Lewis, London. Retains World Light Heavyweight Title.

1930

* Max Schmeling W DQ 4 Jack Sharkey, Bronx, NY. Wins vacant World Heavyweight Title. 
(Schmeling is the first ever to be crowned heavyweight champion on a foul)

1934

* Tony Zale W 4 Eddie Allen, Chicago. 
(Zale's pro debut)

1935

* Freddie Miller W 15 Nel Tarleton, Liverpool. Retains World Featherweight Title.

1943

* Henry Armstrong W 10 Sammy Angott, NYC.

1953

* Jimmy Carter KO 13 George Araujo, NYC. Retains World Lightweight Title.

1980

* Lupe Pintor D 15 Eijiro Murata, Tokyo. Retains WBC Bantamweight Title.

1982

* Larry Holmes KO 13 Gerry Cooney, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Heavyweight Title. 
(One of the most anticipated encounters in history)

* Wilfredo Gomez KO 10 Juan Antonio Lopez, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Super Bantamweight Title.

1992

*  Rodolfo Blanco W 12 Dave McAuley, Bilbao, Spain. Wins IBF Flyweight Title.

1994

* Tom Johnson KO 12 Benny Amparo, Atlantic City. Retains IBF Featherweight Title.

2005

* Kevin McBride KO 6 Mike Tyson, Washington, D.C. 
(A thoroughly finished Tyson quits on his stool after being pushed to the canvas. Mike's last fight)

2011

* Austin Trout UD David Alonso Lopes, Mexico. Retains World WBA Super Welterweight Title.*


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

* On this day in Boxing: June 12th*

*1916

* Benny Leonard ND 10 Johnny Dundee, NYC.

1933

* Jackie Brown W 15 Valentin Angelmann, Manchester. Retains NBA Flyweight Title.

1964

* Emile Griffith W 15 Luis Rodriguez, Las Vegas. Retains World Welterweight Title.

1976

* Rigoberto Riasco KO 10 Livio Nolasco, Panama City. Retains WBC Super Bantamweight Title

1980

* Ayub Kalule W 15 Marijan Benes, Randers, Denmark. Retains WBA Super Welterweight Title.

1981

* Larry Holmes KO 3 Leon Spinks, Detroit. Retains World Heavyweight Title.

* Saoul Mamby W 15 Jo Kimpuani, Detroit. Retains WBC Super Lightweight Title.

1982

* Michael Spinks KO 8 Jerry Celestine, Atlantic City. Retains WBA Light Heavyweight Title.

* Leonardo Cruz W 15 Sergio Palma, Miami Beach. Wins WBA Super Bantamweight Title.

1984

* Rocky Lockridge KO 11 Tae Jin Moon, Anchorage, Alaska. Retains WBA Super Featherweight Title.

1989

* Sugar Ray Leonard D 12 Thomas (Hitman) Hearns, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Super Middleweight Title. 
(Leonard receives a gift split decision 113-112 for Leonard, 113-112 for Hearns, 112-112)

1999

* Byron Mitchell KO 11 Frankie Liles, Wilmington, MA. Wins WBA Super Middleweight Title.

2008

* Edwin Valero KO 7 Takehiro Shimada, Tokyo. Retains WBA Super Featherweight Title.

* Hozumi Hasegawa KO 2 Cristian Faccio, Tokyo. Retains WBC Bantamweight Title.*


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

* On this day in Boxing: June 13th *

*1908*

* Tommy Burns KO 8 Bill Squires, Paris. Retains World Heavyweight Title.

*1935*

* James J. Braddock W 15 Max Baer, Long Island. Wins World Heavyweight Title.

*1938*

* Charley Burley W 10 Fritzie Zivic, Pittsburgh.

*1981*

* Marvelous Marvin Hagler KO 5 Vito Antuofermo, Boston. Retains World Middleweight Title.

*1986*

* Hector Camacho W 12 Edwin Rosario, NYC. Retains WBC Lightweight Title.

* Julio Cesar Chavez KO 7 Refugio Rojas, NYC. Retains WBC Super Featherweight Title.

*1997*

* Dariusz Michalczewski W 12 Virgil Hill, Oberhausen, Germany. Wins IBF & WBA Light Heavyweight Title.

*1998*

* Oscar DeLaHoya KO 3 Patrick Charpentier, El Paso, TX. Retains WBC Welterweight Title.

* Cesar Bazan W 12 Stevie Johnston, El Paso. Wins WBC Lightweight Title.

* Freddie Norwood KO 8 Genaro Rios, Atlantic City. Retains WBA Featherweight Title.

*1999*

* In Joo Cho KO 8 Pone Saengmorakot, Seoul, South Korea. Retains WBC Super Flyweight Title.

*2015*

* Deontay Wilder KO Eric Molina, Alabama. Retains WBC World Heavyweight Title.

* Nicholas Walters UD Miguel Marriaga, New York. Wins Vacant WBA Super World Featherweight Title.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - June 14th*

1934

* Max Baer KO 11 Primo Carnera, Long Island. Wins World Heavyweight Title.

* James J. Braddock KO 3 Corn Griffin, Long Island. Both fighters down in the 2nd.

1966

* Walter McGowan W 15 Salvatore Burruni, Wembley. Wins World Flyweight Title.

1977

* Carlos Palomino KO 11 Davey Green, Wembley. Retains World Welterweight Title.

1986

* Myung Woo Yuh KO 12 Tomohiro Kiyuna, Inchon, South Korea. Retains WBA Junior Flyweight Title.

1991

* Edwin Rosario KO 3 Loreto Garza, Sacramento. Wins WBA Super Lightweight Title.

* Daniel Zaragoza W 12 Kiyoshi Hatanaka, Nagoya. Wins WBC Super Bantamweight Title.

1997

* Oscar DeLaHoya KO 2 David Kamau, San Antonio. Retains WBC Welterweight Title.

* Genaro Hernandez W 12 Anatoly Alexandrov, San Antonio. Retains WBC Super Featherweight Title.

* Gerry Penalosa KO 9 Seung Koo Lee, Lapulapu City, Philippines. Retains WBC Super Flyweight Title.

2003

* Sven Ottke W 12 Davis Starie, Magdeburg, Germany. Retains WBA/IBF Super Middleweight Title.

2008

* Edgar Sosa KO 8 Takashi Kunishige, Mexico City. Retains WBC Junior Flyweight Title.

* Raul Garcia W 12 Florante Condes, La Paz, Mexico. Wins IBF Strawweight Title.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - June 15th **Thomas Hearns vs Roberto Duran***

*1914*

* Jack Dillon W 12 Bob Moha, Butte, MT. Retains World Light Heavyweight Title.

*1957*

* Raul Macias KO 11 Dommy Ursua, San Francisco. Retains NBA Bantamweight Title.

*1960*

* Carlos Ortiz W 15 Duilio Loi, San Francisco. Retains World Super Lightweight Title.

*1963*

* Eddie Perkins W 15 Roberto Cruz, Manila. Wins World Super Lightweight Title.

*1967*

* Yoshiaki Numata W 15 Flash Elorde, Tokyo. Wins World Super Featherweight Title.

*1977*

* Miguel Canto W 15 Kimio Furesawa, Tokyo. Retains WBC Flyweight Title.

*1983*

* Jaime Garza KO 2 Bobby Berna, Los Angeles. Wins vacant WBC Super Bantamweight Title.

*1984*

* Thomas Hearns KO 2 Roberto Duran, Las Vegas. Retains World Super Welterweight Title.

*1985*

* Pinklon Thomas KO 8 Mike Weaver, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Heavyweight Title.

* Welcome Ncita W 12 Hurley Snead, San Antonio. Retains IBF Super Bantamweight Title.

* Robert Quiroga W 12 Akeem Anifowoshe, San Antonio. Retains IBF Super Flyweight Title. 
(Akeem, 22, began vomiting blood a minute after the verdict was announced. Akeem was rushed to the hospital, where he underwent surgery to relieve the pressure on his brain. Akeem would never fight again and his life afterward was turbulent, and brief. 1991 - Fight Of The Year)

*1992*

* Hiroki Ioka W 12 Bong Jun Kim, Osaka. Retains WBA Junior Flyweight Title.

*1996*

* Roy Jones Jr. KO 11 Eric Lucas, Jacksonville, FL. Retains IBF Super Middleweight Title. 
(Jones played in a semi-pro basketball game the afternoon of the fight)

* Rosendo Alvarez W 12 Eric Chavez, Sendai, Japan. Retains WBA Strawweight Title.

*2013*

* Mikey Garcia TKO Juan Manuel Lopez, Dallas. Wins vacant WBO World featherweight title.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

32 years agoThomas Hearns poleaxed Roberto Duran.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - June 16th **Happy Birthday Roberto Duran***

*1932*

* Lou Ambers KO 2 Frankie Curry, NYC. 
(Ambers pro debut)

*1940*

* Lou Salica W 15 Tommy Forte, Philadelphia. Retains World Bantamweight Title.

*1949*

* Jake LaMotta KO 10 Marcel Cerdan, Detroit. Wins World Middleweight Title.

*1951*

* Flash Elorde KO 4 Kid Gonzaga, Cebu, Philippines. 
(Elorde's pro debut)

*1979*

* Ernesto Espana KO 13 Claude Noel, Hato Rey, Puerto Rico. Wins vacant WBA Lightweight Title.

* Wilfredo Gomez KO 5 Jesus Hernandez, Hato Rey, Puerto Rico. Retains WBC Super Bantamweight Title.

*1983*

* Roberto Duran KO 8 Davey Moore, NYC. Wins WBA Super Welterweight Title.
(Duran wins his 3rd-world title in a many divisions. World Lightweight Champion from 1972-1979 and World Welterweight Champion in 1980 are Duran's previous world titles to date)

*1995*

* Fabrice Tiozzo W 12 Mike McCallum, Lyon, France. Wins WBC Light Heavyweight Title.

* Carl Daniels W 12 Julio Cesar Green, Wins vacant WBA Super Welterweight Title.

* Frankie Randall W 12 Jose Barboza, Lyon, France. Retains WBA Super Lightweight Title.

*1997*

* Former WBC Heavyweight Champion Trevor Berbick is jailed in Syracuse, New York, on probation violation.

*2000*

* Yosam Choi KO 5 Chart Kiatpetch, Seoul, South Korea. Retains WBC Junior Flyweight Title.

*2001*

* Jose Luis Castillo KO 1 Sungho Yuh, Hermosillo, Mexico. Retains WBC Lightweight Title.

* Tim Austin KO 6 Steve Dotse, Cincinnati, OH. Retains IBF Bantamweight Title.

* Felix Machado W 12 Mauricio Pastrana, Cincinnati, OH. Retains IBF Super Flyweight Title.

*2007*

* Paulie Malinaggi W 12 Lovemore N'dou, Uncasville, Connecticut. Wins IBF Super Lightweight Title.

*Births*

* Roberto Duran - 1951

* Matthew Saad Muhammad - 1954


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

* On this day in Boxing: June 17th *

*1926*

* Tommy Loughran W 10 Georges Carpentier, Philadelphia.

*1954*

* Rocky Marciano W 15 Ezzard Charles, Bronx, NY. Retains World Heavyweight Title. 
(Marciano prevails on the scorecards 8-5-2, 8-6-1, and 9-5-1)

*1963*

* Ralph Dupas W 15 Denny Moyer, Baltimore. Retains World Super Welterweight Title.

*1972*

* Carlos Monzon KO 13 Jean-Claude Bouttier, Paris. Retains World Middleweight Title.

*1978*

* Mate Parlov W 15 John Conteh, Belgrade. Retains WBC Light Heavyweight Title.

*1979*

* Danny Lopez KO 15 Mike Ayala, San Antonio. Retains WBC Featherweight Title. 
(Ayala later admits to shooting up heroin after the morning weigh-in)

*1995*

* Riddick Bowe KO 6 Jorge Luis Gonzalez, Las Vegas.

*2000*

* Sugar Shane Mosley W 12 Oscar De La Hoya, Los Angeles. Wins WBC Welterweight Title.

* Jose Luis Castillo W 12 Steve Johnston, Bell Gardens, CA. Wins WBC Lightweight Title.

* Diego Corrales KO 10 Justin Juuko, Los Angeles. Retains IBF Super Featherweight Title.

*2005*

* Leavander Johnson KO 7 Stefano Zoff, Milan, Italy. Wins vacant IBF Lightweight Title.

*2006*

* Jermain Taylor Draw 12 Winky Wright, Memphis, Tennessee. Retains World Middleweight Title.

*Births*

* Tommy Burns - 1881

* Luis Rodriguez - 1937

* Terry Norris - 1967

* Vivian Harris - 1978

* Roman Gonzalez - 1987


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

* On this day in Boxing: June 18th

1923

* Pancho Villa KO 7 Jimmy Wilde, NYC. Wins World Flyweight Title.

1929

* Panama Al Brown W 15 Gregorio Vidal, Long Island City, NY. Wins vacant World Bantamweight Title. (The 5' 11" Brown would hold the title for the next 6-years)

1934

* Jackie Brown D 15 Valentin Angelmann, Manchester. Retains NBA Flyweight Title.

1941

* Joe Louis KO 13 Billy Conn, NYC. Retains World Heavyweight Title. 
(Louis' 18th title defense. After twelve completed rounds Conn led on 2 of the three scorecards, 7-5, 7-4-1 with the third reading 6-6)

1958

* Yama Bahama W 10 Kid Gavilan, Miami Beach. 
(The final fight in the 32-year old Gavilan's career. Gavilan retires with a 107-30-6 (28)

1963

* Cassius Clay KO 5 Henry Cooper, London. 
(With less than 10-seconds remaining in round four, Clay is dropped through the ropes by a vicious left-hook. Between rounds a tear was found on Clay's glove, which delayed the one-minute rest period to several minutes. Clay's prediction of a 5th round stoppage was fulfilled)

1965

* Nino Benvenuti KO 6 Sandro Mazzinghi, Milan. Wins World Super Welterweight Title.

1976

* Eckhard Dagge KO 10 Elisha Obed, Berlin. Wins WBC Super Welterweight Title.

1989

* Tony Lopez KO 8 Tyrone Jackson, Lake Tahoe. Retains IBF Super Featherweight Title.

2005

* Antonio Tarver W 12 Glen Johnson, Memphis, Tennessee. Regains World Light Heavyweight Title.

2008

* Oleydong Sithsamerchai KO 9 Junichi Ebisuoka, Phuket, Thailand. Retains WBC Strawweight Title. *


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

* On this day in Boxing: June 19th **Joe Louis vs. Max Schmeling I** *

*1909*

* Monte Attell KO 18 Frankie Neil, Colma, CA. Wins vacant World Bantamweight Title.

*1936*

* Max Schmeling KO 12 Joe Louis, NYC. 
(Louis suffers his first defeat against 27-victories, 23 by knockout)

*1942*

* Albert Wright KO 10 Harry Jeffra, Baltimore. Retains World Featherweight Title.

*1943*

* Jackie Peterson KO 1 Peter Kane, Glasgow. Wins World Flyweight Title.

*1946*

* Joe Louis KO 8 Billy Conn, NYC. Retains World Heavyweight Title.

*1957*

* Joe Brown KO 15 Orlando Zulueta, Denver. Retains World Lightweight Title.

*1976*

* Alexis Arguello KO 3 Salvatore Torres, Inglewood. Retains WBA Featherweight Title.

*1992*

* Evander Holyfield W 12 Larry Holmes, Las Vegas. Retains World Heavyweight Title.

*1993*

* Terry Norris KO 3 Troy Waters, San Diego. Retains WBC Super Welterweight Title.

* Felix Trinidad KO 2 Maurice Blocker, San Diego. Wins IBF Welterweight Title.

* Orlando Canizales NC 3 Derrick Whiteboy, Houston, TX. Retains IBF Bantamweight Title.

*1997*

* Former Welterweight & Middleweight Champion Carmen Basilio, 70, undergoes six-way heart bypass surgery in Rochester, New York.

*2010*

* Andre Ward UD Allen Green, Oakland. Retains WBA Super Middleweight Title.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - June 20th **Sugar Ray Leonard vs Roberto Duran I***

1902

* Jack Johnson Draw 20 Hank Griffin, Los Angeles.

1924

* Steve Sullivan W 10 Johnny Dundee, Brooklyn. Wins World Super Featherweight Title.

1940

* Joe Louis KO 8 Arturo Godoy, Bronx, NY. Retains World Heavyweight Title.

1960

* Floyd Patterson KO 5 Ingemar Johansson, NYC. Regains the World Heavyweight Title. 45,000 gather at New York's Polo Grounds to watch Floyd become the first in history to regain the heavyweight title.

1966

* Carlos Ortiz KO 12 Johnny Bizarro, Pittsburgh. Retains World Lightweight Title.

1967

* An all-white jury takes 20-minutes to find World Heavyweight Champion Muhammad Ali guilty of draft evasion.

1975

* Ruben Olivares KO 2 Bobby Chacon, Inglewood. Wins WBC Featherweight Title.

1980

* Roberto Duran W 15 Sugar Ray Leonard, Montreal. Wins World Welterweight Title.

1981

* Alexis Arguello W 15 Jim Watt, London. Wins WBC Lightweight Title.

2009

* Wladimir Klitschko RTD Ruslan Chagaev. Retains Heavyweight Titles.

2015

* David Lemieux UD Hassan N'Dam N'Jikam. Wins vacant IBF World middleweight title.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

* On this day in Boxing: June 21st *

*1915*

* Jack Britton W 12 Mike Glover, Boston. Wins World Welterweight Title. .

*1928*

* Mickey Walker W 10 Ace Hudkins, Chicago. Retains World Middleweight Title.

* Sammy Mandell W 15 Jimmy McLarnin, NYC. Retains World Lightweight Title.

*1932*

* Jack Sharkey W 15 Max Schmeling, Long Island. Wins World Heavyweight Title.

*1940*

* Henry Armstrong KO 3 Paul Junior, Portland, ME. Retains World Welterweight Title.

*1949*

* Ezzard Charles W 15 Jersey Joe Walcott, Chicago. Wins vacant World Heavyweight Title.

*1955*

* Archie Moore KO 3 Carl Olson, NYC. Retains World Light Heavyweight Title.

1980

* Salvador Sanchez KO 14 Danny Lopez, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Featherweight Title.

*1997*

* Uriah Grant W 12 Adolpho Washington, Tampa, FL. Wins IBF Cruiserweight Title.

* Charles Brewer KO 5 Gary Ballard, Tampa, FL. Wins vacant IBF Super Middleweight Title.

* Nana Konadu KO 7 Daorung C. Siriwat, Tampa, FL. Regains WBA Bantamweight Title.

*2003*

* Lennox Lewis TKO 6 Vitali Klitschko, Los Angeles. Retains World Heavyweight Title.

*2008*

* Arthur Abraham KO 4 Edison Miranda, Hollywood, FLA.

* Mikkel Kessler KO 12 Dimitri Sartison, Copenhagen, Denmark. Wins vacant and regains WBA Super Middleweight Title.

* Andre Berto KO 7 Miguel Angel Rodriguez, Memphis, TN. Wins vacant WBC Welterweight Title.

*2014*

* Vasyl Lomachenko MD Gary Russell Jr, California. Wins vacant WBO World featherweight title.


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

Bugger I got excited for a minute and checked out my birth date but no February.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

KMA said:


> Bugger I got excited for a minute and checked out my birth date but no February.


What day in February?


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

Feb 7


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

KMA said:


> Feb 7


http://checkhookboxing.com/index.php?threads/on-this-day-in-boxing-february-7th.81380/


----------



## KMA (May 21, 2013)

http://boxrec.com/boxer/180

1961.2.7 Jimmy Robinson v Muhammad Ali


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - June 22nd **Joe Louis vs Max Schmeling II** **Barrera vs Morales II***

*1937*

* Joe Louis KO 8 James J. Braddock, Chicago. Wins World Heavyweight Title.

*1938*

* Joe Louis KO 1 Max Schmeling, NYC. Retains World Heavyweight Title. 
Quite possibly the most anticipated rematch in boxing history. Joe Louis was the first crossover African-American superstar athlete - and this fight set the stage. Nazi Germany was building toward war in Europe and Schmeling found himself propped up as Adolf Hitler's strongman puppet, though Schmeling wasn't a Nazi and had a Jewish manager, Joe Jacobs. Louis knew he was fighting for his country, but deep inside, he wanted to avenge the only loss of his career, when Schmeling stopped him in the 12th round in 1936. Again, as in many fights, ideologies were foisted on the two combatants. The grave fear was that Schmeling would win and take the heavyweight title back to Germany. Louis made certain it wouldn't happen. Whereas the first fight he took Schmeling lightly, not training very hard, this fight carried a little more weight for the "Brown Bomber."
Louis destroyed Schmeling. He showed a ferocity that captivated the 70,000 that filled Yankee Stadium, including ringside movie stars Clark Gable and Gregory Peck. The irony is that Louis was fighting in an arena that wouldn't allow blacks to play baseball against whites. Anyway, Louis beat Schmeling so severely that the German broadcast plug was pulled. Louis was exalted by both white and black America, while Schmeling was ignored by the Nazi regime for losing to an inferior race in their minds and relegated to a paratroop outfit during World War II. Schmeling and Louis became friends after the war. In fact, as Louis was ailing in his later years, Schmeling helped pay for some of his medical costs.

*1942*

* Jimmy Bivins W 12 Joey Maxim, Cleveland.

*1976*

* Carlos Palomino KO 12 John H. Stracey, Wembley. Wins World Welterweight Title.

*1979*

* Larry Holmes KO 12 Mike Weaver, NYC. Retains WBC Heavyweight Title.

* Roberto Duran W 10 Carlos Palomino, NYC.

*1986*

Azumah Nelson KO 10 Danilio Cabrera, San Juan. Retains WBC Featherweight Title.

*1989*

* Daniel Zaragoza W 12 Paul Banke, Inglewood. Retains WBC Super Bantamweight Title.

*1996*

* Michael Moorer W 12 Axel Schulz, Dortmund, Germany. Regains the vacant IBF Heavyweight Title.

* Hector Camacho W 12 Roberto Duran, Atlantic City.

*2002*

* Marco Antonio Barrera W 12 Erik Morales, Las Vegas. Retains World Featherweight Title.

*2007*

* Juan Carlos Reveco KO 8 Nethra Sasipara, Mendoza, Argentina. Wins vacant WBA Junior Flyweight Title.

*2013*

* Adrien Broner SD Paul Malignaggi, New York. Wins WBA World welterweight title.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - June 23rd*

*1902*

* Joe Walcott W 15 Tommy West, London. Retains World Welterweight Title.

*1919*

* Harry Greb ND Mike Gibbons, Pittsburgh.

*1933*

* Barney Ross W 10 Tony Canzoneri, Chicago. Wins both World Super Lightweight and World Lightweight Titles.

*1947*

* Jersey Joe Walcott W 10 Joey Maxim, Los Angeles.

*1962*

* Harold Johnson W 15 Gustav Scholz, Berlin. Retains World Light Heavyweight Title.

* Flash Elorde W 15 Auburn Copeland, Manila. Retains World Super Featherweight Title.

*1969*

* Joe Frazier KO 7 Jerry Quarry, NYC. Retains New York World Heavyweight Title.

*1973*

* Jose Napoles W 15 Roger Menetrey, Grenoble. Retains World Welterweight Title.

*1986*

* Thomas Hearns KO 8 Mark Medal, Las Vegas. Retains World Super Welterweight Title.

* Steve Cruz W 15 Barry McGuigan, Las Vegas. Wins WBA Featherweight Title.

*1988*

* Antonio Esparragoza D 12 Marcos Villasana, Los Angeles. Retains WBA Featherweight Title.

*1992*

* Tracy Patterson KO 2 Thierry Jacob, Albany, NY. Wins WBC Super Bantamweight Title.

* Yuri Arbachakov KO 8 Muangchai Kittikasem, Tokyo. Wins WBC Flyweight Title.

*1993*

* Juan Coggi KO 5 Hiroyuki Yoshino, Tokyo. Retains WBA Super Lightweight Title.

*2000*

* Guty Espadas W 12 Wethya Sakmuangklang, Merida, Mexico. Retains WBC Featherweight Title.

*2001*

* Oscar De La Hoya W 12 Francisco Castillejo, Las Vegas. Wins WBC Super Welterweight Title.

* Kostya Tszyu W 12 Oktay Urkal, Uncasville, CT. Retains WBC/WBA Super Lightweight Title.

* Zab Judah KO 3 Allan Vester, Uncasville, CT. Retains IBF Super Lightweight Title.

* Manny Pacquiao KO 6 Lehlo Ledwaba, Las Vegas. Wins IBF Super Bantamweight Title.

*2003*

* Masamori Tokuyama W 12 Katsushige Kawashima, Yokohama, Japan. Retains WBC Super Flyweight Title.

* Jose Antonio Aguirre KO 12 Keitaro Hoshino, Yokohama, Japan. Retains WBC Strawweight Title.

*2007*

* Ricky Hatton KO 4 Jose Luis Castillo, Las Vegas. Retains World Super Lightweight Title.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

* On this day in Boxing: June 24th *

*1910*

* Owen Moran ND 10 Abe Attell, Los Angeles.

*1927*

* Bud Taylor W 10 Tony Canzoneri, Chicago. Wins vacant NBA Featherweight Title.

*1947*

* Sugar Ray Robinson KO 9 Jimmy Doyle, Cleveland. Retains World Welterweight Title. 
(Doyle subsequently dies from head injuries suffered during the bout. Ray swears he dreamt, the evening before the contest that Doyle would perish as a result from the bout. It was "a good, clean fight", but Robinson had the advantage in every round except the sixth (when Sugar Ray was staggered twice and hurt). A single left hook ended the fight, Doyle not having been in any noticeable difficulty until then. "That punch knocked Jimmy rigid. With heels resting against the canvas as if hinged, Doyle's body went down. It struck the floor with a thud, like a rigid mass falling. His head crashed against the padded canvas, and as the referee started the count. Doyle raised his head and rested on his elbows...The count of nine was reached and the bell sounded to end the round. Art Winch, one of his handlers, leaped into the ring to call a halt. Doyle was taken in an ambulance to St. Vincent's CharityHospital immediately after the injury, and despite all efforts of the medical attendants, he failed to regain consciousness and passed away a few hours after Dr. Spencer Braden, brain specialist. Had operated on him to relieve the pressure on his brain." - Nat Fleischer, in The Ring, September 1947).

*1953*

* Archie Moore W 15 Joey Maxim, Ogden, UT. Retains World Light Heavyweight Title.

*1963*

* Joey Giardello W 10 Sugar Ray Robinson, Philadelphia.

*1968*

* Joe Frazier KO 2 Manuel Ramos, NYC. Retains New York World Heavyweight Title.

*1989*

* Jeff Harding KO 12 Dennis Andries, Atlantic City. Wins WBC Light Heavyweight Title

* Orlando Canizales KO 11 Kelvin Seabrooks, Atlantic City. Retains IBF Bantamweight Title.

*1993*

* Wilfredo Vasquez KO 10 Thierry Jacob, Paris. Retains WBA Super Bantamweight Title.

*1995*

* Al Cole W 12 Uriah Grant, Atlantic City. Retains IBF Cruiserweight Title.

* Roy Jones Jr. KO 6 Vinny Pazienza, Atlantic City. Retains IBF Super Middleweight Title.

* Harold Grey W 12 Julio Cesar Borboa, Cartagena, Columbia. Retains IBF Super Flyweight Title.

*2000

* * Mike Tyson KO 1 Lou Savarese, Glasgow.

* Zab Judah W 12 Junior Witter, Glasgow, Scotland. Retains IBF Super Lightweight Title.

*Births*

* Jack Dempsey - 1895


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

* On this day in Boxing: June 25th *

*1900*

* Jack Johnson Draw 20 John Haines, Galveston.

*1917*

* Ted Lewis W 20 Jack Britton, Dayton, OH. Regains World Welterweight Title.

*1948*

* Joe Louis KO 11 Jersey Joe Walcott, NYC. Retains World Heavyweight Title. 
(Louis' 25th and final title defense)

*1952*

* Joey Maxim KO 14 Sugar Ray Robinson, NYC. Retains World Light Heavyweight Title. 
(The overwhelming heat, 104-degrees, first claimed referee Ruby Goldstein. Goldstein had to be replaced by Ray Miller in the 10th-round. Between rounds 13 and 14 Ray succumbed to heat prostration and could not continue. After 13-completed rounds Ray led 10-3, 9-3-1, and 7-3-3 on the combined Goldstein/Miller card)

* Esteban De Jesus KO 11 Vicente S. Mijares, Bayamon. Puerto Rico. Retains WBC Lightweight Title.

*1981*

* Sugar Ray Leonard KO 9 Ayub Kalule, Houston. Wins WBA Super Welterweight Title.

* Thomas Hearns KO 4 Pablo Baez, Houston. Retains WBA Welterweight Title.

*1983*

* Juan LaPorte W 12 Johnny de la Rosa, Hato Rey, Puerto Rico. Retains WBC Featherweight Title.

*1989*

* Prince Charles Williams KO 10 Bobby Czyz, Atlantic City. Retains IBF Light Heavyweight Title.

*1989*

* Humberto W 12 Yul Woo Lee, Chongiu, South Korea. Wins WBC Junior Flyweight Title

*1992*

* James McGirt W 12 Patrizio Oliva, Naples. Retains World Welterweight Title.

*1995*

* Kostya Tszyu W 12 Roger Mayweather, Newcastle, Australia. Retains IBF Super Lightweight Title.

*1998*

* Lou Savarese KO 1 Buster Douglas, Ledyard, CT.

*2005*

* Floyd Mayweather KO 6 Arturo Gatti, Atlantic City. Wins WBC Super Lightweight Title.

* Carlos Maussa KO 7 Vivian Harris, Atlantic City. Wins WBA Super Lightweight Title.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

* On this day in Boxing: June 26th *

*1916*

* Jimmy Wilde KO 11 Tancy Lee, London. Retains World Flyweight Title.

*1922*

* Harry Greb ND 10 Hugh Walker, Pittsburgh. 
(The Pittsburgh Post said that a booming right nearly floored Greb in the first round. Walker won that round but Harry took the other nine. He smothered Walker in a hail of blows, outfought him on the inside, and cut and bruised him. Walker kept trying and made it an interesting fight, but he was too slow to give Greb much trouble)

* Jack Britton W DQ. 13 Benny Leonard, Bronx, NY. Retains World Welterweight Title. 
(After Leonard floored Britton with a left to the mid-section, Britton cried foul. But, to no avail. Before referee Patsy Haley could count to 10, Leonard raced across the ring and struck his fallen rival one more time. Leonard was DQ'd)

*1924

* * Harry Greb W 15 Ted Moore, Bronx, NY. Retains World Middleweight Title

*1959

* * Ingemar Johannson KO 3 Floyd Patterson, NYC. Wins World Heavyweight Title. 
(Ingemar floors Floyd 7-times in the fateful third)

*1972*

* Roberto Duran KO 14 Ken Buchanan, NYC. Retains World Lightweight Title.

*1976*

* Carlos Monzon W 15 Rodrigo Valdez, Monte Carlo. Retains World (unifies WBA & WBC Titles) Middleweight Title.

*1977*

* Samuel Serrano W 15 Leonel Hernandez, Puerta La Cruz, Venezuela. Retains WBA Super Featherweight Title.

*1982*

* Leroy Haley W 15 Saoul Mamby, Highland Heights, OH. Wins WBC Super Lightweight Title.

*1993*

* Nigel Benn KO 4 Lou Gent, London. Retains WBC Super Middleweight Title.

* John-John Molina W 12 Manuel Medina, Atlantic City. Retains IBF Super Featherweight Title.

*1999*

* Steve Johnston W 12 Aldo Rios, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Lightweight Title.

* Paulie Ayala W 12 Johnny Tapia, Las Vegas. Wins WBA Bantamweight Title. 
(1999 Fight of the Year)

*2005*

* Martin Castillo W 12 Hideyasu Ishihara, Nagoya, Japan. Retains WBA Super Flyweight Title.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - June 27th*

1902

* Joe Gans KO 3 George McFadden, San Francisco. Retains World Lightweight Title.

1910

* Harry Lewis KO 8 Young Joseph, London. Retains World Welterweight Title.

1911

* Ad Wolgast KO 17 Frankie Burns, San Francisco. Retains World Lightweight Title.

1914

* Jack Johnson W 20 Frank Moran, Paris. Retains World Heavyweight Title. 
(Due to extenuating circumstances, both fighters went unpaid)

1939

* Al Hostak KO 4 Solly Krieger, Seattle. Retains NBA Middleweight Title.

1970

* Bob Foster KO 10 Mark Tessman, Baltimore. Retains World Light Heavyweight Title.

1972

* Muhammad Ali KO 7 Jerry Quarry, Las Vegas, NV.

* Bob Foster KO 4 Mike Quarry, Las Vegas. Retains World Light Heavyweight Title.

1981

* Aaron Pryor KO 2 Lennox Blackmoore, Las Vegas. Retains WBA Super Lightweight Title.

1982

* S. T. Gordon KO 2 Carlos DeLeon, Highland Heights, OH. Wins WBC Cruiserweight Title.

1987

* Matthew Hilton W 15 Buster Drayton, Montreal. Wins IBF Super Welterweight Title.

1988

* Mike Tyson KO 1 Michael Spinks, Atlantic City. Retains World Heavyweight Title.

1989

* Lennox Lewis KO 2 Al Malcolm, London. 
(Lewis' pro debut)

1992

* Wilfredo Vasquez W 12 Freddy Cruz, Gorie, Italy. Retains WBA Super Bantamweight Title.

1994

* Leo Gamez D 12 Kaj Ratchabandit, Bangkok. Retains WBA Junior Flyweight Title.

1995

* Two-time former heavyweight champion Floyd Patterson is sworn in as chairman of the New York State Athletic Commission.

1998

* David Reid KO 4 Simon Brown, Philadelphia.

* Sugar Shane Mosley KO 5 Wilfrido Ruiz, Philadelphia. Retains IBF Lightweight Title.

* U.S. District Judge Miriam Goldman Cedarbaum rules that World Heavyweight Champion Hasim Rahman is free to fight for promoter Don King, denying Cedric Kushner's claim to promotional rights.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - June 28th **Evander Holyfield vs. Mike Tyson II***

*1939*

* Joe Louis KO 4 Tony Galento, Bronx, NY. Retains World Heavyweight Title. 
*
1946*

* Bob Montgomery KO 13 Allie Stolz, NYC. Retains New York World Lightweight Title.

*1948*

* Sugar Ray Robinson W 15 Bernard Docusen, Chicago. Retains World Welterweight Title.

*1955*

* Willie Pastrano W 10 Joey Maxim, New Orleans.

*1972*

* Mando Ramos W 15 Pedro Carrasco, Madrid. Retains WBC Lightweight Title.

*1980*

* Alan Minter KO 9 Vito Antuofermo, London. Retains World Middleweight Title.

*1991*

* Mike Tyson W 12 Razor Ruddock, Las Vegas.

* Azumah Nelson D 12 Jeff Fenech, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Super Featherweight Title.

* Joey Gamache KO 10 Jerry Ngobeni, Lewiston, ME. Wins vacant WBA Super Featherweight Title.

*1993*

* Genaro Hernandez KO 8 Raul Perez, Los Angeles. Retains WBA Super Featherweight Title.

*1997*

* Evander Holyfield W DQ. 3 Mike Tyson, Las Vegas. Retains WBA Heavyweight Title.
(The infamous ear-biting incident. As a result of biting Holyfield on both ears and other behavior, Tyson's boxing license was revoked by the Nevada State Athletic Commission and he was fined $3 million plus legal costs. The revocation was not permanent; a little more than a year later on October 18, 1998, the commission voted 4-1 to restore Tyson's boxing license)

*2008*

* Manny Pacquiao KO 9 David Diaz, Las Vegas. Wins WBC Lightweight Title.

*2014*

* Terence Crawford TKO Yuriorkis Gamboa, Nebraska. Retains WBO World lightweight title.

*Births*

* Jackie Berg - 1909

* Ismael Laguna - 1943

* Terronn Millett - 1968

* Anselmo Moreno - 1985


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - June 29th*

*1894*

* George Dixon D 20 Young Griffo, Boston.

*1903*

* Joe Gans KO 10 Willie Fitzgerald, San Francisco. Retains World Lightweight Title.

*1906*

* Joe Gans ND 6 Jack Blackburn, Philadelphia.

*1933*

* Primo Carnera KO 6 Primo Carnera KO 6 Jack Sharkey, Long Island. Wins World Heavyweight Title.

*1936*

* Tony Marino KO 14 Baltazar Sangchili, Bronx, NY. Wins World Bantamweight Title.

*1938*

* Benny Lynch KO 12 Peter Kane, Scotland. 
(Had not it been for reigning World Flyweight Champion, Lynch, weighing in 6 ½ pounds over the limit, this would've been a successful defense. Instead, Lynch lost the title on the scales. Immediately after Lynch scored the KO, the title was declared vacant_

*1942*

* Ezzard Charles W 10 Charley Burley, Pittsburgh.

*1955*

* Wallace Smith W 15 Jimmy Carter, Boston. Wins World Lightweight Title.

*1956*

* Mario D'Agata KO 7 Robert Cohen, Rome. Wins World Bantamweight Title.

*1968*

* Carlos Teo Cruz W 15 Carlos Ortiz, Santo Domingo. Wins World Lightweight Title.

*1969*

* Jose Napoles KO 11 Curtis Cokes, Mexico City. Retains World Welterweight Title.

*1970*

* Sonny Liston KO 10 Chuck Wepner, Jersey City, NJ. 
(The final fight in Liston's career)

*1991*

* James Toney W 12 Reggie Johnson, Las Vegas. Retains IBF Middleweight Title.

*1996*

* Mbulelo Botile KO 9 Marlon Bong Arios, Alice, South Africa.

* Ricardo Lopez KO 3 Kittichai Preecha, Indio, CA. Retains WBC Strawweight Title.

*2007*

* Wladimir Sidorenko KO 7 Jerome Arnould, Marseille, France. Retains WBA Bantamweight Title.

*2013*

* Gennady Golovkin KO Matthew Macklin. Retains WBA World middleweight title


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - June 30th **Happy 50th Mike Tyson***

*1914*

* Pete Herman ND 10 Kid Williams, New Orleans.

*1927*

* Mickey Walker KO 10 Tommy Mulligan, London. Retains World Welterweight Title.

*1956*

* Pascual Perez KO 11 Oscar Suarez, Montevideo. Retains World Flyweight Title.

*1975*

* Muhammad Ali W 15 Joe Bugner, Kuala Lumpur. Retains World Heavyweight Title.

* Victor Galindez W 15 Jorge Ahumada, NYC. Retains WBA Light Heavyweight Title.

* Carlos Monzon KO 10 Tony Licata, NYC. Retains World Middleweight Title.

*1976*

* Miguel Velasquez W DQ. 5 Saensak Muangsurin, Madrid. Wins WBC Super Lightweight Title.

* Marvin Hagler KO 8 Norberto Cabrera, Monte Carlo.

*1985*

* Jimmy Paul KO 14 Robin Blake, Las Vegas. Retains IBF Lightweight Title.

*1990*

* Khaosai Galaxy KO 8 Shunichi Nakajima, Chiang Mai, Thailand. Retains WBA Super Flyweight Title.

*1996*

* IBF Heavyweight Champion Michael Moorer is charged with making terrorist threats, disorderly conduct, and criminal mischief after a disturbance at a social club in his hometown of Monessen, Pennsylvania.

*2006*

* Juan Urango W 12 Naoufel Ben Rabah, Hollywood, Fla. Wins vacant IBF Super Lightweight Title.

*2007*

* Felix Sturm W 12 Noe Tulio Gonzalez, Alcoba, Stuttgart, Germany. Retains WBA Middleweight Title.

*Births*

* Mike Tyson - 1966

* Eddie Hopson - 1971


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

* On this day in Boxing: July 1st *

*1935*

* Lou Ambers W 10 Fritzie Zivic, Pittsburgh.

*1967*

* Carlos Ortiz KO 1 Sugar Ramos, San Juan. Retains World Lightweight Title.

*1975*

* Muhammad Ali W 15 Joe Bugner, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. Retains world heavyweight title.

* Juan Guzman W 15 Jaime Rios, Santo Domingo. Wins WBA junior-flyweight title.

*1987*

* Terry Marsh KO 6 Akio Kameda, London. Retains IBF super-lightweight title.

*2007*

* Takefumi Sakata W 12 Roberto Vasquez, Tokyo. Retains WBA Flyweight Title.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

* On this day in Boxing: July 2nd **Wladimir Klitschko vs David Haye** *

*1921*

* Jack Dempsey KO 4 Georges Carpentier, Jersey City. Retains world heavyweight title.
(The first million dollar gate)

*1925*

* Harry Greb W 15 Mickey Walker, NYC. Retains world middleweight title. 
(After the fight the two met up at Big Bill Duffy's Silver Slipper, a Broadway speakeasy. Feeling no pain, Walker suggested that had Greb not repeatedly thumbed him in the eyes, the outcome would've been different. As an infuriated Greb began to take off his jacket, Walker landed a sucker punch that began a brief gutter brawl. Eyewitness observers scored unanimously for Walker)

*1940*

* Max Baer KO 8 Tony Galento, Jersey City, NJ.

*1968*

* Lionel Rose W 15 Takao Sakurai, Tokyo. Retains world bantamweight title.

*1970*

* Jose Luis Garcia KO 8 Ken Norton, Los Angeles. 
(Norton's first defeat against 16 wins, including 15-KO's)

*1973*

* Joe Frazier W 12 Joe Bugner, London.

*1978*

* Eusebio Pedroza KO 12 Ernesto Herrera, Panama City. Retains WBA featherweight title.

*1989*

* Brian Mitchell Tech. Dec. 9 Jackie Beard, Crotone, Italy. Retains WBA super-featherweight title.

*1994*

* Orlin Norris KO 3 Arthur Williams, Las Vegas. Retains WBA cruiserweight title.

*2006*

* Manny Pacquiao W 12 Oscar Larios, Manila, Philippines.

*2011*

* Wladimir Klitschko UD David Haye, Germany. Retains World Heavyweight Titles.

*Births*

* Manuel Ortiz - 1916

* Carl Froch - 1977

*Deaths - R.I.P*

* Joe Jennette - 1958

* Beethavean Scottland - 2001


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - July 3rd*

*1905*

* Marvin Hart KO 12 Jack Root, Reno. Wins vacant world heavyweight title. 
(Former heavyweight champion James J. Jefferies officiates)

*1915*

* Gene Tunney KO 9 Bobby Dawson, NYC. 
(Tunney's pro debut)

*1926*

* Sammy Mandell W 10 Rocky Kansas, Chicago. Wins world lightweight title.

*1931*

* Max Schmeling KO 15 Young Stribling, Cleveland. Retains world heavyweight title.

*1933*

* Panama Al Brown W 15 Johnny King, Manchester. Retains world bantamweight title.

*1940*

Willie Pep W 4 James McGovern, Hartford, CT. 
(Pep's pro debut. Pep would win his first 63-fights before suffering his first defeat at the hands of lightweight champ Sammy Angott)

* Ricardo Lopez KO 2 Saman Sorjaturong, Nuevo Laredo, MX. Retains WBC strawweight title.

*2004*

* Yutaka Niida W 12 Noel Arambulet, Tokyo. Regains WBA Strawweight Title.

*2008*

* Hugo Garay W 12 Yuri Barashian, Buenos Aires, Argentina. Wins vacant WBA Light Heavyweight Title.

*Births*

* Peter Jackson - 1861

* Chris Pyatt - 1963

* John John Molina - 1965


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - July 4th **Jack Johnson vs James J. Jefferies***

*1903*

* George Gardner KO 12 Jack Root, Ft. Erie, and Ontario. Wins world light-heavyweight title.

* Joe Gans KO 5 Buddy King, Butte, MT. Retains world lightweight title.

*1906*

* Abe Attell W 20 Frankie Neil, Los Angeles. Retains world featherweight title.

*190*

* Tommy Burns KO 1 Bill Squires, Colma, CA. Retains world heavyweight title.

*1908*

*Battling Nelson KO 17 Joe Gans, Colma, CA. Wins world lightweight title.

* Packey McFarland D 25 Freddie Welsh, Los Angeles.

*1910*

* Jack Johnson KO 15 James J. Jefferies, Reno. Retains world heavyweight title. 
(Arguably no boxing match has ever held greater significance than the first so-called "Fight of the Century," an ugly affair which drew the attention of millions not for sporting reasons, but because this contest was, first and foremost, about the supposed superiority of the white race. Jeffries initially had no interest in coming out of retirement to face Johnson but many viewed it as his social duty to put "The Galveston Giant" in his proper place. Eventually the former champion bowed to public pressure and the much anticipated clash took place in a specially built stadium where Jeffries, the expected victor, was completely dominated. To the deep dismay of the crowd, Johnson toyed with his opponent before the one-sided battering was finally stopped. The result led to race riots in virtually every major American city and the social repercussions were felt for decades, 11 people were killed)

*1911*

* Ad Wolgast KO 13 Owen Moran, San Francisco. Retains world lightweight title.

*1912*

* Jack Johnson WF 9 Jim Flynn, Las Vegas, New Mexico. Retains world heavyweight title.

* Ad Wolgast KO 13 Joe Rivers, Vernon, CA. Retains world lightweight title.

*1913*

* Willie Ritchie KO 11 Joe Rivers, San Francisco. Retains world lightweight title.

*1916*

* Freddie Welsh WF 11 Ad Wolgast, Denver. Retains world lightweight title.

*1919*

* Jack Dempsey KO 4 Jess Willard, Toledo, OH. Wins world heavyweight title.

* Harry Wills W 8 Sam Langford, St. Louis.

*1923*

* Jack Dempsey W 15 Tommy Gibbons, Shelby, MT. Retains world heavyweight title. 
(After Doc Kearns collected a little more than $200,000 of the $300,000 Dempsey was guaranteed, the two got the hell out of town, Gibbons went unpaid, and the town of Shelby went bankrupt)

*1934*

* Joe Louis KO 1 Jack Kracken, Chicago. 
(Louis' pro debut)

*1948*

* Manuel Ortiz KO 8 Memo Valero, Baja, CA. Retains world bantamweight title.

*1982*

* Aaron Pryor KO 6 Akio Kameda, Cincinnati. Retains WBA super-lightweight title.

*1987*

* Juan Coggi KO 3 Patrizio Oliva, Ribera, Italy. Wins WBA super-lightweight title.

*1998*

* Zolani Petelo KO 7 Carmelo Caceres, Hammanskraal, SA. Retains IBF strawweight title.

*2001*

* Five men in the Brownsville section of Brooklyn rob IBF Super Lightweight Champion Zab Judah at gunpoint. Judah lost a gold necklace, two gold chains, and a watch, altogether valued at $32,000. The robbers also took $2000 in cash.

*2003*

* Mahyar Monshipour KO 12 Salim Medjkoune, Poitiers, France. Wins WBA Super Bantamweight Title.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

* On this day in Boxing: July 5th *

*1909*

* Stanley Ketchel W 20 Billy Papke, Colma, CA. Retains world middleweight title.

*1970*

* Shozo Saijyo W 15 Frankie Crawford, Sendai, Japan. Retains WBA featherweight title.

*1975*

* Alfredo Escalera KO 2 Kuniaki Shibata, Mito, Japan. Wins WBC super-featherweight title.

*1986*

* Elly Pical KO 3 Cesar Polanco, Djakarta. Regains IBF super-flyweight title.

* Hilario Zapata W 15 Dodie Penalosa, Manila. Retains WBA flyweight title.

*1996*

* Marcelo Dominguez KO 10 Patrick Aouissi, Hyeres, France. Retains WBC cruiserweight title.

* Raul Marquez KO 4 Romallis Ellis, Lake Charles, LA. Retains IBF super-welterweight title.

* Khalid Rahilou KO 7 Marty Jakubowski, Casablanca, Morocco. Retains WBA super-lightweight title.

*2008*

* Felix Sturm W 12 Randy Griffin, Halle, Germany. Retains WBA Middleweight Title.

*Births*

* Panama Al Brown - 1902

* Jimmy Carruthers - 1929

* Jose Antonio Aguirre - 1975

*Deaths - R.I.P*

* Al Braverman - 1997


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - July 6th*

*1922*

* Johnny Dundee W 15 Jack Sharkey, Brooklyn. Retains world super-featherweight title.

* Frankie Genaro ND 12 Pancho Villa, Jersey City, NJ.

*1925*

* Mike Ballerino W 15 Pepper Martin, Long Island City, NY. Retains world super-featherweight title.

*1933*

* Lou Brouillard W 10 Mickey Walker, Boston. 
(The crowd of 16,000 broke all Boston Garden boxing attendance records for the previous two years - New York Times)

*1979*

* Betulio Gonzalez KO 12 Shoji Oguma, Utsunomiya, Japan. Retains WBA flyweight title.

*1996*

* Luisito Espinosa W 12 Cesar Soto, Manila. Retains WBC featherweight title.

*1999*

* Trenton superior court judge Gerald Council revokes the boxing license of cruiserweight Britton (Tiger) Thomas, 10-1 (9), because he had fallen more than $4000 behind in child support payments. Thomas is the first boxer to lose his license under the New Jersey's "deadbeat dad law."

*2002*

* Jorge Arce KO 6 Yosam Choi, Seoul, South Korea. Wins WBC Junior Flyweight Title.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - July 7th*

*1914*

* Freddie Welsh W 20 Willie Ritchie, London. Wins world lightweight title. 
(Legend has it that Welsh, upon learning that his $7000 guarantee was lost in the promotion, attacked his manager and bit off part of his ear)

*1952*

* Kid Gavilan KO 11 Gil Turner, Havana. Retains world welterweight title.

*1980*

* Larry Holmes KO 7 Scott LeDoux, Bloomington, MN. Retains WBC heavyweight title.

* Saoul Mamby KO 13 Esteban DeJesus, Bloomington, MN. Retains WBC super-lightweight title.

*1983*

* Bruce Curry KO 7 Hidekazu Akai, Osaka. Retains WBC super-lightweight title.

*1985*

* Julio Cesar Chavez KO 2 Roger Mayweather, Las Vegas. Retains WBC super-featherweight title.

*1990*

* Virgil Hill W 12 Tyrone Frazier, Bismark, ND. Retains WBA light-heavyweight title.

*2000*

* Jose Aguirre KO 5 Jose Luis Zepeda, Tabasco, Mexico. Retains WBC Strawweight Title.

*2001*

* Jesse James Leija NC 5 Hector Camacho Jr. Coney Island, NY.

*2007*

* Wladimir Klitschko KO 6 Lamon Brewster, Cologne, Germany. Retains IBF Heavyweight Title.

* Joachim Alcine W 12 Travis Simms, Bridgeport, CT. Wins WBA Super Welterweight Title.

* Luis Alberto Perez KO 7 Genaro Garcia, Bridgeport, CT. Wins vacant IBF Bantamweight Title.

* Nonito Donaire KO 5 Vic Darchinyan, Bridgeport, CT. Wins IBF Flyweight Title.

* Florante Condes W 12 Muhammad Rachman, Jakarta, Indonesia. Wins IBF Strawweight Title.

*2012*

* Wladimir Klitschko TKO Tony Thompson, Switzerland. Retains World heavyweight titles.

*Births*

* Ezzard Charles - 1921

* Emanuel Steward - 1944

* Wayne McCullough - 1970

*Deaths - R.I.P*

* Tommy Loughran - 1982


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - July 8th*

*1959*

* Jose Becerra KO 8 Alphonse Halimi, Los Angeles. Wins world bantamweight title.

*1978*

* Samuel Serrano KO 9 Oh Young Ho, Hato Rey, PR. Retains WBA super-featherweight title.

*1979*

* Alexis Arguello KO 11 Rafael Limon, NYC. Retains WBC super-featherweight title.

*1988*

* Donald Curry KO 9 Gianfranco Rosi, San Remo, Italy. Wins WBC super-welterweight title.

*1989*

* John Mugabi KO 1 Rene Jacquot, Cergy-Pointoise, France. Wins WBC super-welterweight title.

*1990*

* Aaron Davis KO 9 Mark Breland, Reno. Wins WBA welterweight title.

* Jorge Paez D 12 Troy Dorsey, Las Vegas. Retains IBF featherweight title.

*2006*

* Cory Spinks W 12 Roman Karmazin, St. Louis, MO. Wins IBF Super Welterweight Title.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

* On this day in Boxing: July 9th *

*1926*

* Pete Latzo WF 4 George Levine, NYC. Retains world welterweight title.

*1970*

* Carmelo Bossi W 15 Freddie Little, Monza, Italy. Wins world super-welterweight title.

*1974*

* Ruben Olivares KO 7 Zensuke Utagawa, Inglewood. Wins vacant WBA featherweight title.

*1988*

* Orlando Canizales KO 15 Kelvin Seabrooks, Atlantic City. Wins IBF bantamweight title.

*1989*

* Edwin Rosario KO 6 Anthony Jones, Atlantic City. Regains vacant WBA lightweight title.

* Kaokor Galaxy W 12 Sung Kil Moon, Bangkok. Regains WBA bantamweight title.

*1994*

* Chris Eubank W 12 Mauricio Amaral, London.

*1995*

* Tracey Patterson KO 2 Eddie Hopson, Reno. Wins IBF super-featherweight title.

*1997*

* The Nevada Athletic Commission revokes Mike Tyson's boxing license and fines him $3-million for twice biting WBA heavyweight champion Evander Holyfield on the ears during their 6/28/19997 bout in Las Vegas. Tyson can reapply for his license one year from that date.

*1998*

* A federal jury in New York City acquits promoter Don King, 66, of all charges at his second insurance fraud trial.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - July 10th*

*1900*

* Joe Gans KO 8 Young Griffo, NYC.

* Joe Lynch KO 14 Johnny Buff, Bronx, NY. Retains world bantamweight title.

*1932*

* Panama Al Brown W 15 Kid Francis, Marseilles. Retains world bantamweight title.

*1933*

* Ben Jeby W 15 Young Terry, Newark, NJ. Retains New York world middleweight title.

*1951*

* Randy Turpin W 15 Sugar Ray Robinson, London. Wins world middleweight title.

*1959*

* Don Jordan W 15 Denny Moyer, Portland. Retains world welterweight title.

*1965*

* Carlos Hernandez KO 3 Percy Hayles, Kingston. Retains world super-lightweight title.

*1970*

* Bruno Acari WF 6 Rene Roque, Lignano Sabaiadoro, Italy. Retains world super-lightweight title.

*1976*

* Alfonso Zamora KO 3 Gilberto Illueca, Juarez, Mexico. Retains WBA bantamweight title.

*1987

* *Jeff Fenech KO 5 Greg Richardson, Sydney. Retains WBC super-bantamweight title.

*1989*

* Juan Jose Estrada W 12 Luis Mendoza, Tijuana. Retains WBA super-bantamweight title.

*1993*

* Julio Cesar Vasquez W 12 Alejandro Ugueto, Tucuman, Arg. Retains WBA super-welterweight title.

*1998*

* Freddie Norwood W 12 Luis Mendoza, Miami FL. Retains WBA featherweight title.

*2001*

* Eric Lucas KO 7 Glenn Catley, Montreal, Quebec. Wins vacant WBC Super Middleweight Title.

*Births*

* Jake LaMotta - 1922

* Vinnie Curto - 1955

* Clarence Vinson - 1978


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - July 11th **Riddick Bowe vs Andrew Golota I***

*1936*

* Freddie Steele W 15 Babe Risko, Seattle. Wins NBA & New York world middleweight titles.

*1943*

* Manuel Ortiz KO 7 Joe Robleto, Seattle. Retains world bantamweight title.

*1948*

* Ike Williams KO 6 Beau Jack, Philadelphia. Retains world lightweight title.

*1949*

* Sugar Ray Robinson W 15 Kid Gavilan, Philadelphia. Retains world welterweight title.

*1950*

* Jake LaMotta W 15 Tiberio Mitri, NYC. Retains world middleweight title.

*1961*

* Terry Downes KO 10 Paul Pender, London. Wins world middleweight title.

*1977*

* Wifredo Gomez KO 5 Raul Tirado, Hato Rey, PR. Retains WBC super-bantamweight title.

*1992*

* Gianfranco Rosi W 12 Gilbert Dele, Monte Carlo. Retains IBF super-welterweight title.

* Robert Quiroga W 12 Jose Ruiz, Las Vegas. Retains IBF super-flyweight title.

*1996*

* Riddick Bowe DQ 7 Andrew Golota, NYC.
(A riot erupts at Madison Square Garden after the fight. HBO announcer Jim Lampley went up a couple levels of Madison Square Garden because the announce table was destroyed in the riot, while fellow announcers Larry Merchant and George Foreman stayed at ringside. Foreman even tried to stop the riot in the ring himself by saving Lampley & Merchant from fans attacking them. Foreman was also telling fans at the start of the riot not to get in the ring and attack anyone. In the end, 10 arrests were made, eight policemen were injured and nine spectators had to be hospitalized)

*2008*

* Daniel Santos KO 6 Joachim Alcine, Montreal, Quebec. Wins WBA Super Welterweight Title.

*2015

* *Keith Thurman RTD Luis Collazo, Tampa. Retains WBA World welterweight title.

*Births*

* Carl Olson - 1928

* Leon Spinks - 1953


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - July 12th*

*1943*

* Fritzie Zivic W 15 Jake LaMotta, Pittsburgh. Referee: Ernie Sesto. 
("LaMotta, a human windmill could not get started as Zivic kept him continuously off balance through the early rounds with a left jab. Zivic was the boxing master through the first nine rounds and only in the 2nd and 7th did LaMotta gain an edge. After the 9th the veteran couldn't hold the heavier puncher but it was apparently a fast rally in the final round that gave him the decision." - New York Times).

*1975*

* Jose Napoles W 15 Armando Muniz, Mexico City. Retains world welterweight title.

*1980*

* Maurice Hope KO 11 Rocky Mattioli, Wembley. Retains WBC super-welterweight title.

*1985*

* Barry Michael W 15 Lester Ellis, Melbourne. Wins IBF super-featherweight title.

*1986*

* Evander Holyfield W 15 Dwight Qawi, Atlanta, GA. Wins WBA cruiserweight title.

*1987*

* Lupe Aquino W 12 Duane Thomas, Bordeaux, France. Wins WBC super-welterweight title.

*1991*

* Tony Lopez KO 6 Lupe Gutierrez, Lake Tahoe. Retains IBF super-featherweight title.

*1997*

* Lennox Lewis DQ 5 Henry Akinwande, Stateline, NV. Retains WBC heavyweight title.

*2003*

* Ricardo Mayorga W 12 Vernon Forrest, Las Vegas. Retains World Welterweight Title.

* Noel Arambulet W 12 Yutaka Niida, Yokohama, Japan. Retains WBA Strawweight Title.

*2007*

* World Super Lightweight Champion Ricky Hatton is presented with the Member of the British Empire medal by the Prince of Wales at a ceremony at Buckingham Palace.

*2008*

* Wladimir Klitschko KO 11 Tony Thompson, Hamburg, Germany. Retains IBF Heavyweight Title.

* Ulises Solis W 12 Glenn Donaire, Hermosillo, Mexico. Retains IBF Junior Flyweight Title.

*Births*

* Julio Cesar Chavez - 1962

* Joel Casamayor - 1971

* Danny Romero - 1974


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - July 13th*

*1909*

* Ad Wolgast ND 10 Battling Nelson, Los Angeles.

*1931*

* Tony Canzoneri W 10 Cecil Payne, Los Angeles. Retains world super-lightweight title.

* Midget Wolgast W 15 Ruby Bradley, Brooklyn. Retains New York world flyweight title.

*1939*

* Billy Conn W 15 Melio Bettina, Pittsburgh. Wins world light-heavyweight title.

*1962*

* Emile Griffith W 15 Ralph Dupas, Las Vegas. Retains world welterweight title.

*1963*

* Sugar Ramos W 15 Rafiu King, Mexico City. Retains world featherweight title.

* Emile Griffith W 15 Joey Archer, NYC. Retains world middleweight title.

*1980*

* Matthew Saad Muhammad KO 14 Yaqui Lopez, McAfee, NJ. Retains WBC light-heavyweight title. 
(One of the greatest fights of all-time. 1980 Fight Of The Year)

*1990*

* Terry Norris W 12 Rene Jacquot, Annecy, France. Retains WBC super-welterweight title.

*1991*

* Gianfranco Rosi W 12 Glenn Wolfe, Avezzano, Italy. Retains IBF super-welterweight title.

*2001*

* Mickey Ward W 10 Emanuel Augustus, Hampton Beach Casino, Hampton Beach, NH. 
(Ring Magazine's fight of the year! Referee: Steve Smoger | Judge: Mike Nolan 98-90 | Judge: Jim Fagin 96-91 | Judge: John Stevens 96-94)

*2007*

* Cristian Mijares KO 10 Teppei Kikui, Gomez Palacio, Mexico. Retains WBC Super Flyweight Title.

*Births*

* Mickey Walker - 1901

* Michael Spinks - 1956

* Julio Cesar Vasquez - 1966

* Lou Del Valle - 1968

* Chad Dawson - 1982


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - July 14th*

*1925*

* World Flyweight Champion Pancho Villa, 23, dies from blood poisoning caused by an ulcerated tooth.

*1932*

* Maxie Rosenbloom W 15 Lou Scozza, Buffalo. Retains world light-heavyweight title.

*1973*

* Ernesto Marcel KO 12 Antonio Gomez, Panama City. Retains WBA featherweight title.

*1985*

* Milton McCrory KO 3 Carlos Trujillo, Monte Carlo. Retains WBC welterweight title.

*1994*

* Anaclet Wamba D 12 Adolpho Washington, Monte Carlo. Retains WBC cruiserweight title.

*2005*

* Roman Karmazin W 12 Kassim Ouma, Las Vegas. Wins IBF Super Welterweight Title.

*2007*

* Paul Williams W 12 Antonio Margarito, Carson, CA.

* Kermit Cintron KO 2 Walter Matthyssee, Atlantic City. Retains IBF Welterweight Title.

* Alfonso Gomez KO 7 Arturo Gatti, Atlantic City.

* Steve Molitor KO 9 Takalani Ndlovu, Orilla, Ontario, Canada. Retains IBF Super Bantamweight Title.

*2012*

* Danny Garcia TKO Amir Khan, Las Vegas. Retains World super lightweight titles.

* David Haye TKO Dereck Chisora, London.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

* On this day in Boxing: July 15th *

*1889*

* James J. Corbett W 4 Joe Choynski, San Francisco.

*1930*

* Bat Battalino KO 5 Ignacio Fernandez, Hartford. Retains world featherweight title.

*1931*

* Kid Chocolate KO 7 Benny Bass, Philadelphia. Wins world super-featherweight title.

*1966*

* Horacio Accavallo W 15 Hiroyuki Ebihara, Buenos Aires. Retains WBA flyweight title.

*1970*

* Emile Griffith W 10 Dick Tiger, NYC. Tiger's final ring performance.

*1984*

* Billy Costello W 12 Ronnie Shields, Kingston, NY. Retains WBC super-lightweight title.

*1987*

* Louie Espinosa KO 15 Manuel Vilchez, Phoenix. Retains WBA super-bantamweight title.

*1989*

* Evander Holyfield KO 2 Adilson Rodriguez, Lake Tahoe.

* Gianfranco Rosi W 12 Darrin Van Horn, Atlantic City. Wins IBF super-welterweight title.

*1992*

* Genaro Hernandez W 12 Masuaki Takeda, Tokyo. Retains WBA super-featherweight title.

*2000*

* Lennox Lewis KO 2 Frans Botha, London. Retains World Heavyweight Title.

*2006*

* Javier Castijello KO 10 Felix Sturm, Hamburg, Germany. Wins WBA Middleweight Title.

* Sugar Shane Mosley KO 6 Fernando Vargas, Las Vegas.

* Juan Diaz KO 9 Randy Suico, Las Vegas. Retains WBA Lightweight Title.

* Wladimir Sidorenko W 12 Poonsawat Kratingdaenggym, Hamburg, Germany. Retains WBA Bantamweight Title.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

* On this day in Boxing: July 16th *

*1925*

* Harry Greb ND 10 Maxsie Rosenbloom, Cleveland.

*1926*

* Jack Delaney W 15 Paul Berlenbach, Brooklyn. Wins world light-heavyweight title.

*1928*

* Tommy Loughran W 10 Pete Latzo, Wilkes-Barre, PA. Retains world light-heavyweight title.

*1931*

* Frankie Genaro KO 4 Routier Parra, N. Adams, MA. Retains NBA flyweight title.

*1947*

* Rocky Graziano KO 6 Tony Zale, Chicago. Wins world middleweight title.

*1976*

* David Kotey KO 3 Shig Fukuyama, Tokyo. Retains WBC featherweight title.

*1983*

* Mustafa Hamsho W 12 Wilfred Benitez, Las Vegas.

*1988*

* Simon Brown KO 3 Jorge Vaca, Kingston, Jamaica. Retains IBF welterweight title.

*1993*

* Al Cole W 12 Glenn McCrory, Moscow, RUS. Retains IBF cruiserweight title.

* Yuri Arbachakov W 12 Ysias Zamudio, Kobe, Japan. Retains WBC flyweight title.

*1996*

* Bernard Hopkins KO 11 Bo James, Atlantic City. Retains IBF middleweight title.

*1999*

* David Reid W 12 Kevin Kelly, Atlantic City. Retains WBA super-welterweight title.

*2005*

* Jermain Taylor W 12 Bernard Hopkins, Las Vegas. Wins World Middleweight Title.

* Oscar Larios KO 10 Wayne McCullough, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Super Bantamweight Title.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - July 17th*

*1907*

* Jack Johnson KO 2 Bob Fitzsimmons, Philadelphia.

*1930*

* Al Singer KO 1 Sammy Mandell, Bronx, NY. Wins world lightweight title.

*1939*

* Charley Burley W 10 Fritzie Zivic, Pittsburgh.

*1940*

* Henry Armstrong KO 6 Lew Jenkins, NYC. Non-title fight.

*1944*

* Willie Pep W 10 Manuel Ortiz, Boston, MA. Non-title fight.

*1965*

* Ismael Laguna D 10 Nicolino Locche, Buenos Aires. Non-title fight.

*1974*

* Bob Foster D 15 Jorge Ahumada, Albuquerque. Retains world light-heavyweight title.

*1976*

* Pipino Cuevas KO 2 Angel Espada, Mexico. Wins WBA welterweight title.

*1977*

* Luis Estaba W 15 Ricardo Estupian, Puerto la Cruz, Venezuela. Retains WBC junior-flyweight title.

*1982*

* Davey Moore KO 10 Ayub Kalule, Atlantic City. Retains WBA super-welterweight title.

*1983*

* Carlos DeLeon W 12 S.T Gordon, Las Vegas. Regains WBC cruiserweight title.

*1995*

* 1984 Olympic gold medalist Henry Tillman, 34, pleads guilty to credit card forgery in Torrence, CA. Superior Court.

*1999*

* Fernando Vargas KO 11 Raul Marquez, Lake Tahoe, NV. Retains IBF super-welterweight title.

* Juan Carlos Gomez KO 6 Bruce Scott, Dusseldorf, Germany. Retains WBC cruiserweight title.

*2001*

* WBC Super Welterweight champion Oscar De La Hoya settles out of court with a woman who alleged in a civil suit that the boxer raped her in 1996 at the Mexican resort of Cabo San Lucas. The terms of the settlement were not announced.

* Former IBF Super Middleweight titleholder Graciano Rocchigiani, 37, is sent to prison for 12-months for violating probation.

*2004*

* Juan Diaz W 12 Lakva Sim, Houston, TX. Wins WBA Lightweight Title.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - July 18th*

*1928*

* Tod Morgan W 15 Cannonball Martin, Brooklyn. Retains world super-featherweight title.

*1929*

* Tommy Loughran W 15 James J. Braddock, Bronx, NY. Retains world light-heavyweight title.

*1932*

* Johnny Jadick W 10 Tony Canzoneri, Philadelphia. Retains world super-lightweight title.

* Jackie Berg W 15 Kid Chocolate, Long Island City, NY. Non-title fight.

*1951*

* Jersey Joe Walcott KO 7 Ezzard Charles, Pittsburgh. Wins world heavyweight title. 
(Walcott's (37 years old) 5th try at the heavyweight title)

*1960*

* Sonny Liston KO 3 Zora Folley, Denver.

*1969*

* Vicente Saldivar W 10 Jose Legra, Los Angeles.

*1976*

* Luis Estaba KO 3 Franco Udella, Caracas. Retains WBC junior-flyweight title.

*1981*

* Michael Spinks W 15 Eddie Mustafa Muhammad, Las Vegas. Wins WBA light-heavyweight title.

*1986*:

* Jeff Fenech KO 14 Steve McCrory, Sydney. Retains IBF bantamweight title.

* Gilberto Roman W 12 Ruben Condori, Salta, Argentina. Retains WBC super-flyweight title.

*1987*

* Mike McCallum KO 5 Donald Curry, Las Vegas. Retains WBA super-welterweight title.

*1992*

* Pernell Whitaker W 12 Rafael Pineda, Las Vegas. Wins IBF super-lightweight title.

*1997*

* Johnny Tapia W 12 Danny Romero, Las Vegas. Wins IBF super flyweight title.

* Jake Matlala KO 9 Michael Carbajal, Las Vegas.

*199*

* Roy Jones Jr. W 12 Lou Del Valle, NYC. Unifies WBC/WBA light-heavyweight titles.

*2000*

* The Nevada State Athletic Commission files a complaint against Bob Arum, based on the testimony the promoter gave at the racketeering trial of IBF President Bob Lee. Arum admitted under oath that he paid Lee a $100,000 bribe.

*2007*

* Daisuke Naito W 12 Pongsaklek Wonjongkam, Tokyo. Wins WBC Flyweight Title.

*2009*

* Amir Khan UD Andriy Kotelnik. Wins WBA World super lightweight title.

*2015*

* Scott Quigg TKO Kiko Martinez. Retains WBA World super bantamweight title.

* Carl Frampton UD Alejandro Gonzalez Jr. Retains IBF World super bantamweight title.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - July 19th*

*1940*

* Tony Zale KO 13 Al Hostak, Seattle. Wins NBA middleweight title.

*1987*

* Jose Luis Ramirez W 12 Terrence Alli, St. Tropez. Regains vacant WBC lightweight title.

* Seung Hoon Lee KO 5 Leon Collins, Pohang, S. Korea. Retains IBF super-bantamweight title.

*1990*

* Robert Daniels W 12 Craig Bodzianowski, Seattle. Retains WBA cruiserweight title.

* Lindell Holmes KO 9 Carl Sullivan, Seattle. Retains IBF super-middleweight title.

*1997*

* Willam Guthrie KO 3 Darrin Allen, Indio, CA. Wins vacant IBF light-heavyweight title.

* Tim Austin KO 8 Mbulelo Botile, Nashville, TN. Wins IBF bantamweight title.

* Frankie Liles W 12 Zafarou Ballogou, Nashville, TN. Retains WBA super-middleweight title.

*Births*

* Vitali Klitschko - 1971


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - July 20th*

*1928*

* Corp. Izzy Schwartz WF 4 Frisco Grande, Rockaway, NY. Retains world flyweight title.

*1955*

* Flash Elorde W 10 Sandy Saddler, Manila. Non-title fight.

*1959*

* Harold Gomes W 15 Paul Jorgensen, Providence, RI. Wins vacant world super-featherweight title.

*1974*

* Betulio Gonzalez KO 10 Franco Udella, Lignano Sabbiadoro, Italy. Retains WBC flyweight title.

*1980*

* Eddie Mustafa Muhammad KO 10 Jerry Martin, McAfee, NJ. Retains WBA light-heavyweight title.

* Eusebio Pedroza KO 8 Sa Wang Kim, Seoul. Retains WBA featherweight title.

*1982*

* Hilario Zapata W 15 Tadashi Tomori, Kanazawa, Japan. Regains WBC junior-flyweight title.

*1984*

* Joo Do Chun KO 7 William Develos, Pusan, S. Korea. Retains IBF super-flyweight title.

*1990*

* Christophe Tiozzo KO 8 Paul Whitaker, Aries, France. Retains WBA super-middleweight title.

*1991*

* Charles Williams KO 3 Vincent Boulware, Italy. Retained IBF light-heavyweight title.

* Anaclet Wamba KO 11 Massimiliano Duran, Palermo, Italy. Wins WBC cruiserweight title.

* Khaosai Galaxy KO 5 David Griman, Bangkok. Retains WBA super-bantamweight title.

*1996*

* Daniel Zaragoza KO 7 Tsuyoshi Harada, Osaka, Japan. Retains WBC super-bantamweight title.

*1997*

* Bernard Hopkins KO 11 Glen Johnson, Indio, CA. Retains IBF middleweight title.

*2002*

* Vernon Forrest W 12 Shane Mosley, Indianapolis, Indiana. Retains World Welterweight Title.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

On this day in Boxing - July 21st

1905

* Jimmy Britt W 20 Kid Sullivan, San Francisco. Retains world lightweight title.

1927

* Jack Dempsey KO 7 Jack Sharkey, NYC. 
(When asked why he struck Sharkey (with the knockout blow) while Sharkey was complaining to the referee, Dempsey replied, “What was I supposed to do, write him a letter?”)

1930

* Tony Canzoneri W 10 Benny Bass, Philadelphia.

1936

* Petey Sarron W 15 Baby Manuel, Dallas. Retains world featherweight title.

1941

* Sugar Ray Robinson W 10 Sammy Angott, Philadelphia. Non-title fight.

1949

* Ike Williams KO 4 Enrique Bolanos, Los Angeles. Retains world lightweight title.

1979

* Eusebio Pedroza KO 12 Ruben Olivares, Houston. Retains WBA featherweight title.

1982

* Salvador Sanchez KO 15 Azumah Nelson, NYC. Retains WBC featherweight title. 
(Sanchez’ final defense before his untimely death on 8/12/1982)

1989

* Mike Tyson KO 1 Carl Williams, Atlantic City. Retains world heavyweight title. 

1990

* Gianfranco Rosi W 12 Darrin Van Horn, Marino, Italy. Wins IBF super-welterweight title.

2000

* Francisco Castillejo W 12 Tony Marshall, Madrid, Spain. Retains WBC Super Welterweight Title.

2001

* Sugar Shane Mosley KO 3 Adrian Stone, Las Vegas. Retains WBC Welterweight Title.

2007

* Bernard Hopkins W 12 Winky Wright, Las Vegas. Retains World Light Heavyweight Title.

* Gavin Rees W 12 Souleymane M’baye, Cardiff, Wales. Wins WBA Super Lightweight Title.

* Jorge Linares KO 10 Oscar Larios, Las Vegas. Wins vacant WBC Featherweight Title.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - July 22nd*

*1931*

* Mickey Walker D 15 Jack Sharkey, Brooklyn.

*1955*

* Sugar Ray Robinson W 10 Rocky Castellani, San Francisco.

*1963*

* Sonny Liston KO 1 Floyd Patterson, Las Vegas. Retains world heavyweight title.
(Listons' 2nd consecutive first round KO over Patterson)

*1987*

* Rene Arredondo KO 6 Tsuyoshi Hamada, Tokyo. Regains WBC super-lightweight title.

*1995*

* Nate Miller KO 8 Orlin Norris, England. Wins WBA cruiserweight title.

* Nigel Benn KO 8 Vincenzo Nardiello, London. Retains WBC super-middleweight title.

* Alimi Goitia KO 4 Hyung Chul Lee, Seoul, S. Korea. Wins WBA super-flyweight title.

*1999*

* Undefeated heavyweight contender Ike Ibeabuchi, 26, is arrested in Las Vegas on charges he sexually assaulted a women (an exotic dancer) in his hotel room.

*2000*

* Felix Trinidad KO 3 Mamadou Thiam, Miami. Retains WBA Super Welterweight Title.

* Felix Machado W 12 Julio Gamboa, Miami, FL. Wins vacant IBF Super Flyweight Title.

*2006*

* Carlos Baldomir KO 9 Arturo Gatti, Atlantic City. Retains World Welterweight Title.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

*On this day in Boxing - July 23rd - 25th*

*July 23rd*

*1923*

* Benny Leonard W 15 Lew Tendler, Bronx, NY. Retains World Lightweight Title.

*1925*

* Charley Phil Rosenberg KO 4 Eddie Shea, Bronx, NY. Retains world bantamweight title.

*1931*

* Bat Battalino W 10 Freddie Miller, Cincinnati. Retains world featherweight title.

*1958*

* Joe Brown W 15 Kenny Lane, Houston. Retains world lightweight title.
(Lane is the first southpaw to challenge for the lightweight honors since Lew Tendler 35-years prior)

*1964*

* Two-time middleweight champion Gene Fullmer announces his retirement.
(Fullmer concludes his career with a 55-6-3 (24)

*1988*

* Tony Lopez W 12 Rocky Lockridge, Sacramento. Wins IBF super-featherweight title.

*1990*

* Humberto Gonzalez KO 5 Jung Keun Lim, Inglewood. Retains WBC junior-flyweight title.

*1994*

* Virgil Hill W 12 Frank Tate, Bismark, ND. Retains WBA light-heavyweight title.

* Mike McCallum W 12 Jeff Harding, Bismark, ND. Wins WBC light heavyweight title.

* Al Cole W 12 Nate Miller, Bismark, ND. Retains IBF cruiserweight title.

*2000*

* IBF Super Featherweight Champion Diego Corrales is arrested in Sacramento on charges of spousal abuse, assault, and possession of a sawed-off shotgun. Corrales' pregnant wife was hospitalized with a broken jaw, collarbone, and ribs.

*July 24th

1902*

* Joe Gans KO 15 Rufe Turner, Oakland. Retains world lightweight title.

*1925*

* Tony Canzoneri KO 1 Jack Gardner, Rockaway, NY. Canzoneri's pro debut.

*1968*

* Jose Legra KO 5 Howard Winstone, Porthcawl. Wins vacant WBC featherweight title.

*1982*

* Freddie Castillo W 15 Prudencio Cardona, Merida, MX. Wins WBC flyweight title.

* Ray Mancini KO 6 Ernesto Espana, Warren, OH. Retains WBA lightweight title.

*1993*

* Charles Murray W 12 Juan LaPorte, Atlantic City. Retains IBF super-lightweight title.

*1994*

* Zach Padilla KO 10 Juan LaPorte, Los Angeles.

*1999 *

* James Page KO 11 Freddie Pendleton, Las Vegas. Retains WBA Welterweight Title

* Terron Millett KO 12 Virgil McClendon, Las Vegas. Retains IBF super-lightweight title.

*2004*

* Arturo Gatti KO 2 Leonard Dorin, Atlantic City.

* Jesse James Leija W 10 Francisco Bojado, Atlantic City. Minor upset. Leija down in round two.

* In Jin Chi KO 10 Eiichi Sugama, Seoul, South Korea. Retains WBC Featherweight Title.

*July 25th

1902*

* James J. Jefferies KO 8 Bob Fitzsimmons, San Francisco. Retains world heavyweight title.

*1921*

* Pete Herman W 15 Joe Lynch, Brooklyn. Wins world bantamweight title.

*1929*

* Jackie Fields WF 2 Joe Dundee, Detroit. Retains world welterweight title.

*1953*

* Carmen Basilio D 12 Billy Graham, Syracuse. Retains NY State welterweight title.

*1981*

* Jeff Chandler KO 7 Julian Solis, Atlantic City. Retains WBA bantamweight title.

*1987*

* Miguel Lora KO 4 Antonio Avelar, Key Biscayne, FL. Retains WBC bantamweight title.

*2015*

* Sergey Kovalev KO Nadjib Mohammedi. Retains World light heavyweight titles.

*Births *

* Glenwood Brown - 1967

* Ricardo Lopez - 1967


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

* On this day in Boxing: July 27th *

*1918*

* Jack Dempsey KO 1 Fred Fulton, Harrison, NJ.

*1921*

* Johnny Wilson WF 7 William Bryan Downey, Cleveland. Retains world middleweight title.

*1922*

* Benny Leonard ND 12 Lew Tendler, Jersey City, NJ.

*1937*

* Henry Armstrong KO 4 Benny Bass, Philadelphia.

*1985*

* Dwight Qawi KO 11 Piet Crous, Sun City, SA. Wins WBA cruiserweight title.

*1990*

* Massimilliano Duran WF 11 Carlos DeLeon, Capo d'Orlando, Italy. Wins WBC cruiserweight title.

*1991*

* Mauro Galvano W 12 Ron Essett, Capo d'Orlando, Italy. Retains WBC super-middleweight title.

* Pernell Whitaker W 12 Poli Diaz, Norfolk. Retains WBC/IBF lightweight title.

*1992*

* Manuel Medina KO 10 Fabrizio Cappai, Capo d'Orlando, Italy. Retains IBF featherweight title.

* Victor Rabanales KO 4 Luis Alberto Campo, Tuxtla, Mexico. Retains WBC interim bantamweight title.

*2002*

* John Ruiz W disq. 10 Kirk Johnson, Las Vegas. Retains WBA Heavyweight Title.

* Byron Mitchell KO 4 Julio Cesar Green, Las Vegas. Retains WBA Super Middleweight Title.

* Tim Austin KO 10 Adan Vargas, Las Vegas. Retains IBF Bantamweight Title.

*Births*

* Rene Jacquot - 1961

* John Scully - 1967

* Lehlo Ledwaba - 1971

* Juan Carlos Gomez - 1973

* Jorge Arce - 1979

* Paul Williams- 1981


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

* On this day in Boxing: July 28th *

*1931*

* Al Iovino KO 3 Henry Armstrong, Braddock, PA. 
(Armstrong's pro debut)

*1969*

* Johnny Famechon W 15 Fighting Harada, Sydney. Retains WBC featherweight title.

*1974*

* Antonio Cervantes KO 2 Victor Ortiz, Cartagena. Retains world super-lightweight title.

*1980*

* Rafael Orono D 15 Willie Jensen, Caracas. Retains WBC super-flyweight title.

* Shoji Oguma W 15 Sung Jun Kim, Tokyo. Retains WBC flyweight title.

*1985*

* Mike McCallum KO 8 David Braxton, Miami. Retains WBA super-welterweight title.

* Joey Olivo W 15 Moon Jin Choi, Seoul. Retains WBA junior-flyweight title.

*1988*

* Michael Nunn KO 9 Frank Tate, Las Vegas. Wins IBF middleweight title.

*1990*

* Dennis Andries KO 7 Jeff Harding, Melbourne. 
(Wins WBC light heavyweight title for a 3rd time)

* Leopard Tamakuma KO 10 Yul Woo Lee, Tokyo. Wins WBA flyweight title.

*2001*

* Roy Jones Jr. W 12 Julio Gonzalez, Los Angeles. Retains World Light Heavyweight Title.

* Andrew Lewis NC 2 Ricardo Mayorga, Los Angeles. Retains WBA Welterweight Title.

* Erik Morales W 12 In Jin Chi, Los Angeles. Retains WBC Featherweight Title.

*2007*

* Vernon Forrest W 12 Carlos Baldomir, Tacoma, Washington. Wins vacant WBC Super Welterweight Title.

* Edgar Sosa W DQ 10 Luis Lazarte, Cancun, Mexico. Retains WBC Junior Flyweight Title.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

* On this day in Boxing: July 29th *

*1941*

* Freddy Cochrane W 15 Fritzie Zivic, Newark, NJ. Wins world welterweight title.

*1957*

* Floyd Patterson KO 10 Tommy Jackson, NYC. Retains world heavyweight title.

*1971*

* Alfredo Marcano KO 10 Hiroshi Kobayashi, Aomori, Japan. Wins WBA super-featherweight title.

*1978*

* Netmoi Vorasingh KO 5 Luis Estaba, Caracas. Retains WBC junior-flyweight title.

*1988*

* Lloyd Honeyghan KO 5 Yung Kil Chung, Atlantic City. Retains WBC welterweight title.

* Tomas Molinares KO 6 Marlon Starling, Atlantic City. Wins WBA welterweight title.

*1989*

* Khaosai Galaxy KO 10 Alberto Castro, Surin, Thailand. Retains WBA super-flyweight title.

*1990*

* Jeff Lampkin KO 8 Siza Makhathini, St. Petersburg, FL. Retains IBF cruiserweight title.

* Michael Carbajal KO 7 Muangchai Kittikasem, Phoenix. Wins IBF junior-flyweight title.

*1994*

* James Toney KO 12 Charles Williams, Las Vegas. Retains IBF super-middleweight title.

* Oscar De La Hoya KO 2 Jorge Paez, Las Vegas.

*1995*

* Danny Romero KO 6 Miguel Martinez, San Antonio. Retains IBF flyweight title.

*2000*

* Kostya Tszyu KO 6 Julio Cesar Chavez, Phoenix, AZ. Retains WBC Super Lightweight Title.

*2002*

* Noel Arambulet W 12 Keitaro Hoshino, Yokohama, Japan. Regains WBA Strawweight Title.

*2006*

* Gary St. Clair W 12 Cassius Baloyi, Johannesburg, South Africa. Wins IBF Super Featherweight Title.

*Births*

* George Dixon - 1870

* Teddy Atlas - 1956


----------

